#ayatana 2010-02-08
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> tedg: So you latest changes should be uploaded today?
<Nafai> s/you/your/
<tedg> Nafai: That's my goal, I need to talk to everyone and make sure they made it back home safely first :)
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> Ok, I've got to run and get labs done
<Nafai> But I'm getting close to my "first pass" on brasero, just debugging a GObject issue
<Nafai> be back in no more than an hour
<Nafai> I'm back
<Nafai> Good morning jono
<jono> hey Nafai
<jono> hows things?
<Nafai> Pretty good
<Nafai> Looking forward to testing g-c-c once tedg's changes from the weekend are uploaded and I'm making headway on brasero
<Nafai> Hopefully have both of those to kenvandine today
<Nafai> :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> hey jono
<jono> Nafai, so brasero complete today?
<Nafai> That's my hope :)
<jono> Nafai, great
<jono> Nafai, which one do you want to do next?
<Nafai> gnome-bluetooth, probably
<Nafai> kenvandine: Is there a flag, in general, for gnome apps that I can pass to autogen/configure to enable debug builds?
<Nafai> I'm getting a segfault and I kind of need the backtrace :)
<Nafai> --debug or somesuch?
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> not that i know of
<kenvandine> but if you build it locally and run from the build
<kenvandine> you should get something out of gdb
<jono> Nafai, ok great, gnome-bluetooth sounds good
<Nafai> kenvandine: saw my problem, the thing I was running was a wrapper shell script.  doesn't help to run gdb on that :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<Nafai> Yay, basic app-indicator functionality working in brasero
<Nafai> Now to add progress as an inactive menu item (what was tooltip before)
<Nafai> And then figure out how not have have copy and pasted code :)
<jono> Nafai, great work!
<Nafai> thanks
<tedg> Nafai: BTW, indicator-application 0.0.12 was passed onto the distro team, it should be entering the distro machinery...  it'll take a while to get through all that though.
<Nafai> thanks for  the update!
<Nafai> "a while" == should be in later this afternoon?
<Nafai> tedg ^^
<tedg> Nafai: Hopefully.  It depends if there was an Open Office upload recently ;)
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> Question: I want to add an inactive menu item to replace the tooltip for brasero.  It uses UIManager to build the menu.  Is the best way to add the item get the menu object from the UIManager and then create my own GtkMenuItem and add that?
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: jpetersen: around? 
<jpetersen> jcastro, hi yes
<Nafai> yes
<jcastro> I'm not working today but thought I'd check in to see if you guys need anything?
<jcastro> How's things?
<Nafai> Going well for me, I'm almost done with brasero, sans having ken review it and tell me how to take care of the copy and pasted code :)
<smithj> jcastro: hey
<Nafai> And I'm waiting for tedg's latest changes to be uploaded to the lucid repos so I can test and see if I'm done with g-c-c
<smithj> jcastro: i don't need anything, but i'll be sure to let you know when/if that changes
<jcastro> Nafai: what are you snagging after brasero?
<Nafai> gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> Looks straight-forward from the few minutes I've glanced at the code
<jcastro> sweet.
<jcastro> Nafai: send me a mail when you do brasero, I'll link you into a conversation I've been having with luis (the upstream)
<Nafai> ok
<jpetersen> jcastro, i started working on gnome-power-manager it is half done
<Nafai> my big problem with brasero is figuring out how to make this code acceptable to upstream (and myself)....since I had to copy and paste code
<jcastro> great!
<jcastro> Nafai: don't get discouraged, we put the complicated ones with animations and stuff first so we could work through any problems
<Nafai> I'm not :)
<Nafai> Yay, I think I have brasero done
<jono> Nafai, nice!
<jono> so what is next from the list for you?
<Nafai> gnome-bluetooth and testing tedg's patch once it's in Lucid
<Nafai> jono: did you see the little video I pasted the link for in #ubuntu-desktop?
<jono> Nafai, no?
<jono> let me check
<jono> Nafai, sweet!
<jono> awesome
<Nafai> thanks.
<jono> start with gnome-bluetooth today
<Nafai> so...need to figure out what to do with the bug on launchpad
<jono> and let me know how far you get in your daily report
<jono> which bug?
<seb128> if you need review subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Nafai> In general, I guess I just choose "add attachment or patch", choose the patch, and then change the state as outlined on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators/ContractorWorkflow?
<seb128> or canonical-desktop-team 
<seb128> we will get those reviewed
<Nafai> seb128: subscribe to the bug, correct?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> add the patch or the bzr url the bug
<seb128> and subscribe one of those teams
<seb128> confirm maybe with jono which one
<seb128> I would said canonical-desktop-team for now
<Nafai> jono: canonical-desktop-team for reviews?  Or just let kenvandine handle it per the above wiki page?
<Nafai> jono: I would prefer a good review on this since it is my first submitted patch
<jono> Nafai, ask kenvandine to see what he thinks
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> kenvandine: around? :)
<Nafai> Ok, general question
<Nafai> never mind
<Nafai> :)
#ayatana 2010-02-09
<jono> Nafai, hey
<Nafai> Hey jono
<Nafai> I was just working on an e-mail to y'all :)
<jono> Nafai, awesome
<jono> I will wait for that :-)
<Nafai> sent
<jono> Nafai, thanks, in future could you also copy in Rick Spencer
<jono> thanks!
<Nafai> oh, sure
<Nafai> want me to forward today's to him?
<Nafai> anything else you wanted, or just a status report? :)
<jono> I forwarded it to him
<jono> nope, just a status is good, thanks!
<Nafai> sweet
<jono> hey murrayc
<murrayc> hey jono
<jono> jpetersen, hey!
<jpetersen> hi jono 
<jono> hey jpetersen
<jono> welcome!
<jono> :)
<jpetersen> thanks :)
<jono> jpetersen, I am just sending you a mail right now with the next set of apps
<jpetersen> jono, ok
<jono> :)
<murrayc> jono: Don't get disconcerted by jpetersen's ueber-efficiency. He tends to just get stuff done, usually perfect the first time, without talking much about it.
<murrayc> It weirds me out when he just does what I ask.
<jono> lol
<jono> sounds good to me :)
<jono> jpetersen, ok, so in a nutshell we are shooting for your three apps being done in a week
<jono> I know you are still pretty new, so let me know if there are any blockers
<jpetersen> jono, ok sounds good
<jono> thanks jpetersen, murrayc
<jono> ok, I am heading to bed :)
<Nafai> Good morning, reporting for duty :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, hey great work on brasero
<Nafai> Thanks
<Nafai> Looking forward to any comments :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, i haven't built it, but writing up a little feedback
<kenvandine> the autofoo stuff :)
<Nafai> Thanks
<Nafai> brb, restarting with latest updates
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> Love how fast things restart
<Nafai> tedg: About to test with the latest updates
<tedg> Nafai: Cool, ping me if there are issues
<Nafai> Sure thing
<Nafai> tedg: Yay, your fix worked!
<kenvandine> i made it a enable arg and tweaking naming to match upstream's style
<Nafai> kenvandine: I'll have a patch available soon for gnome-control-center
<Nafai> After I make changes there based on your feedback for brasero
<kenvandine> Nafai, upstreams can be picky, so following their conventions can be important, depending on the project
<Nafai> Right, I admit I just wanted the autoconf foo to work, I'll be more particular in the future :)
<kenvandine> also i would say if it is common code between both the tray and the indicator stuff you should probably pull that out into a separate file
<kenvandine> i am sure upstream would appreciate that
<kenvandine> but what you have should work... but maintainability would be better if it was moved
<Nafai> Yeah, shouldn't take too long to do
<kenvandine> Nafai, no worries, just trying to spread some of my experiences with upstreams :)
<kenvandine> not all upstreams are as awesome as tedg to work with :)
 * kenvandine looks for brownie points before nagging about the duplicate menus :-p
<Nafai> No, I appreciate it
<tedg> kenvandine: It's fixed in trunk ;)
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> i am worried it might be masking other bugs :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Actually, that's untrue -- it needs a review first.
<kenvandine> dbusmenu?
 * kenvandine can do a patch to test it :)
<kenvandine> link me
 * tedg is trying -- but really just yelling at LP to be faster.
<tedg> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbusmenu/menu-repeat-repeat-repeat
<tedg> kenvandine: There still is some repeating in the Messaging Menu, but I think that's there, not in dbusmenu.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i really want to verify that my code actually works :)
<kenvandine> tedg, also... i suspect this is a different bug
<kenvandine> but if you try to restart indicator-messages-service when something is in the indicator... it crashes
<kenvandine> i just found that this morning
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes, there are a few... let me get some patches out :)
<kenvandine> start empathy and "illall indicator-messages-service; killall indicator-applet; /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service 
<kenvandine> ok... so known :)
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372510/
<kenvandine> in case that helps
<kenvandine> hopefully it is known and fixed :)
<kenvandine> i am also seeing this output from indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> (process:15198): libindicate-WARNING **: Unable to get property data: Method invoked for GetIndicatorProperty returned FALSE but did not set error
 * kenvandine wonders if that is his code
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<Nafai> kenvandine: I should have an updated patch with the autoconf changes and the common stuff refactored out this morning
<Nafai> Plus a patch for gnome-control-center :)
<Nafai> And then I'm about halfway through gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> So prepare to be inundated with patches
<tedg> kenvandine: I've seen a few of those.  I think it's review-notifier right now... but I haven't looked into that one much yet.
<kenvandine> Nafai, awesome
<kenvandine> tedg: review-notifier?
<tedg> kenvandine: The LP review thingy that dobey wrote.  I think it's in lp-tools.
<kenvandine> oh, i am not running that
<kenvandine> so maybe it is one of the things i wrote
<kenvandine> i have gwibber, xchat-gnome, empathy and evo in the indicator
<tedg> kenvandine: Possible.  It usually happens with timeouts.  If you don't make it back to the mainloop in 500 ms, I think that'll cause it.
<tedg> kenvandine: Though, now that I'm seeing it more than usual, I'm a bit suspicious if it isn't a libindicate bug.
<tedg> kenvandine: So don't spend too much time on it before I get a chance to look into it.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i won't :)
<jcastro> good morning
<Nafai> Morning jcastro
<jcastro> a community guy went out and finished Transmission yesterday
<jcastro> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2873
<jcastro> !
<Nafai> Nice!
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so is ken done reviewing the brasero patch?
<Nafai> I think so, not sure how closely he's looked at the code itself
<Nafai> I'm really unsure how to best move common stuff out, since the functions that are common have stuff in the middle of the functions that are the same, but other parts that are not :(
<jcastro> Nafai: ok, what's the status of bluetooth?
<jcastro> (just updating all the statuses since I've been gone)
<Nafai> I'd say about 50%, the menus are built on the fly there it seems so I'll have to read through the code and see if there are any issues
<jcastro> ok
<Nafai> I just tested tedg's changes, and g-c-c is working.  If we are find with green -> red -> lock, then I just need to tweak my autoconf foo to be more acceptable upstream and that is ready
<jcastro> ok so we can probably send the patches to brasero, and g-c-c later today pending review?
<Nafai> Yeah
<jcastro> ok, and after that you're doing vino?
<Nafai> Would brasero upstream be willing to give me advice on how to make the patch better?
<jcastro> after bluetooth I mean
<Nafai> That's the plan
<jcastro> yeah, after your initial review with ken I'll ask luis to look at it
<jcastro> and then he can review it 
<Nafai> Thanks
<Nafai> I know there are some improvements that could be done to improve maintainability/reduce code duplication but I'm unsure of the best way to attack it
<Nafai> kenvandine: Should I attach an updated patch with your autoconf changes included?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> I can review the g-c-c one
<seb128> Nafai, please don't run autoconf in the same patch if that's what you suggested
<jcastro> wook, upstream onboard (the onscreen keyboard) just committed a fix for app indicators
<seb128> fix?
<jcastro> the ported their own app
<seb128> they have a patch for it upstream already?
<jcastro> already upstream
<jcastro> no release for lucid yet though
<Nafai> seb128: hrm?
<seb128> jcastro, ok
<seb128> Nafai, hrm? to you too ;-)
<Nafai> I was confused by what you meant.  Ken gave me some changes to the configure.in changes I had and I'm updating my overall patch to reflect that
<Nafai> My patch doesn't include anything generated by autoconf, if that's what you meant :)
<jpetersen> I attached a patch for gnome-power-manager lp#497870
 * jcastro is overwhelmed updating the statuses. :D
<seb128> Nafai, yes that's what I meant
<Nafai> ok, cool
<jcastro> jpetersen: bah, I messed that one up and I don't think I filed a gnome upstream bug for it, when it's ready can you file a gnome upstream bug?
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes i can do
<jcastro> jpetersen: hughsie prefers patches sent to the g-p-m mailing list btw.
<jcastro> jpetersen: also, getting it blessed as an external dep is important to him, I've made a note of it
<jcastro> but I've explained that we'll be carrying the patch for a cycle
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> tedg: when does the window open to propose external deps for the next GNOME cycle?
<jpetersen> i am looking at gnome-media now, which is basically the volume control
 * jcastro nods
<tedg> jcastro: I don't remember, I believe it starts right when the release leaves.
<tedg> jcastro: Think of it as an excuse to talk to vuntz ;)
<jpetersen> Any idea how to map the slider widget? (GtkVScale)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> jpetersen, you attached your gpm change to gnome-media
<seb128> bug #497870
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497870 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497870
<seb128> hum
<jcastro> seb128: that's my fault
<seb128> why do we have 2 components on a same bug there?
<jcastro> that bug is all messed up
<jcastro> it was the first one I did and I hosed it
<seb128> can we close the gnome-media task
<seb128> and open a new bug?
<seb128> will be easier to track
<jpetersen> that would be fine with me
<seb128> than having comment and patches about 2 components in the same bug
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> just make sure it's tagged with indicator-application or it drops from my list into the ether of lp
<jpetersen> i will just file a new bug for gnome-media
<jpetersen> lp#519345
<jcastro> jpetersen: ok so you're just waiting on review for g-p-m before sending it up so you're just going to -media next right?
<jcastro> jpetersen: Also you know about this page right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators/ContractorWorkflow
<jcastro> jpetersen: I'll need the list of icons for each package you touch
<jpetersen> jcastro, Ah no have not seen that page yet
<jcastro> feel free to change it to fit reality, so if seb or ken want the assignee to be different or something adjust the page.
<jcastro> kenvandine: btw did you upload xchat-gnome to lucid yet?
<Nafai> Morning jono!
<jono> hey Nafai
<seb128> jcastro, I did
<seb128> jcastro, and pitti new-ed it today
<seb128> jcastro, xchat-indicator that is
<seb128> not sure if that's what you meant by xchat-gnome
<seb128> or if you mean xchat-gnome itself to activate the indicator by default
<jcastro> seb128: I meant xchat-indicator
<Nafai> jcastro: Uh, so given mpt's feedback in #ubuntu-desktop, perhaps merely reproducing functionality wasn't exactly what was needed here for brasero :/
<Nafai> FYI, I'm back to working on gnome-bluetooth
<jono> Nafai, rock and roll :)
<jono> jpetersen, how are you getting on?
<jpetersen> jono, i am basically done with gnome-power-manager, just testing it after i did a small additional change
<jpetersen> jono, and i started to look at gnome-media
<jono> jpetersen, awesome :-)
<jpetersen> jono, with gnome-media there is the question how to do the volume control scale in app indicators
<jpetersen> jono, i mean this slider widget to control the volume
<jono> jpetersen, actually ignore gnome-media for now, move onto the next one
<jono> we need some design input on it
<jpetersen> jono, yes ok
<jono> jpetersen, yeah, so focus on  gnome-settings-daemon 
 * vish notes kenvandine likes and is playing a lot with the memenu ;)
<jpetersen> jono, ok i will do
<Nafai> kenvandine: Uh, so I clicked "XChat Gnome" in the message indicators thingy...and I launch a new xchat gnome instance
<Nafai> s/I launch/it launched/
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<qense> I've got a problem with Indicator Application (C implementation) not using the actions as defined somewhere in the code. Instead it shows GTK+ stock menu items.
<qense> What is needed to properly associate the actions with the menu passed to AppIndicator?
<qense> I have used  g_object_set_data_full() to associate the ui_manager to the window
<jono> Nafai, can you help qense
<jono> or tedg can you help him ^
<qense> :)
<tedg> jono: Considering I have no scrollback :)
<qense> <qense> I've got a problem with Indicator Application (C implementation) not using the actions as defined somewhere in the code. Instead it shows GTK+ stock menu items.
<qense>  What is needed to properly associate the actions with the menu passed to AppIndicator?
<qense> <qense> I have used  g_object_set_data_full() to associate the ui_manager to the window
<qense> But somehow the actions aren't used in the menu
<qense> tedg: ^^ (I always forget to include people's names when I'm talking to them...)
<Nafai> tedg is probably best one to help :)
<tedg> qense: It shows stock items or it connects to stock actions?
<qense> tedg: both, but I think the stock icons aren't bad.
<qense> Weirdly the menu items are defined with just the action and no icon, so it must read something iirc.
<qense> They look like this: "<menuitem action='alt-speed-enabled'/>"
<qense> and the action are defined from a dictionary/list like is done in the C example of the AppIndicator
<tedg> Hmm, I've not done that before.  bratsche ^
<qense> The patches as committed to the upstream trunk are here: <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/changeset/10133>
<qense> yay! upstream before it's working properly! :S
<jono> qense, you are awesome for working on this :)
<qense> jono: thank you. But it is just a bit of work and I'm relying a lot on the code samples when programming C since I'm not very familiar with that language, don't give me too much honour. ;)
<qense> tedg: It was caused by a bug: the strings were translated with glib's gi18n N_() function.
<tedg> qense: Ah, I see.
<qense> when I removed that function from around the label the right text was displayed, and even properly localised
<tedg> qense: Hmm, but that means that it probably won't be setup to get translated.
<tedg> qense: The N_() gets pulled into the .po files.
<qense> ah
<qense> that's what it's for
<qense> ok, then is this a bug in AppIndictor?
<qense> tedg: What does N_() do that could hinder Indicator Application?
<tedg> qense: Typically it's just a pass through.
<tedg> qense: One issue that sometimes comes up is with static strings.
<qense> like "static GtkToggleActionEntry  pref_toggle_entries[]"? 
<qense> that's one of the dictionaries
<tedg> qense: I'll sometimes do something like:
<tedg> #ifdef N_
<tedg> #undef N_
<tedg> #endif
<tedg> #define N_(x) x
<tedg> To get a cleaner pass through.
<tedg> You'll need that if you want to do something like:  "bob" N_("alvin") "bob"
<qense> ok
<qense> tedg: whoops, I was wrong.
<qense> That string that worked was already translated. It's not N_()'s fault this time. 
<qense> painful mistake here :)
<Nafai> jono, jcastro: quick update before I head out to my appointment.  I've got my initial version of gnome-bluetooth working, just I need to look over how the menus are created and figure out why app indicators are confused
<jono> Nafai, sweet :)
<Nafai> jono, jcastro: screenshot http://www.travishartwell.net/gnome-bluetooth.png
<Nafai> So, possibly, 65-75% done.  Or possibly more :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> Nafai, great work, thanks for your hard work
<Nafai> One thing I have noticed is that app indicators are picking smaller icons (or scaling them smaller) than the previous StatusIcon versions
<Nafai> no problem, enjoying it
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah that's why we need the icon names
<jcastro> so the design people can do the right thing there
<Nafai> cool
<Nafai> I'll send you an updated list for gnome-bluetooth tonight after I have made sure which icons it uses
<Nafai> bbl
<jcastro> woo, this is looking sweet
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> tedg: You around?
#ayatana 2010-02-10
<Nafai> tedg: Hey
<tedg> Nafai: Good Evening
<Nafai> Should app indicators have any problems with a menu constructed by GtkBuilder that has sub-menus?
<Nafai> My initial conversion of gnome-bluetooth has produced interesting results: http://www.travishartwell.net/gnome-bluetooth.png
<Nafai> If you aren't familiar, the original version has sub-menus off of each of the devices (such as TMobile G1)
<Nafai> tedg ^^
<Nafai> :)
<tedg> Nafai: In theory there shouldn't be any issue.  But I'm not sure if bratsche's GTK parsing code handles submenus.
<tedg> Nafai: It shouldn't make a difference whether it's GtkBuilder or normal GtkMenu.
<Nafai> I figured that shouldn't be the issue, but I wanted to give the full details
<Nafai> I need to look at how the menus are built, perhaps there is something else I need to call, but I thought I'd run it by you as well
<bratsche> Nafai: Does it work other than the submenu?
<bratsche> I'm not sure if I added support for submenus.  If not I can do that tomorrow probably.
<Nafai> bratsche: yes, the items that have actions associated with them do work
<Nafai> Oh, one thing I noticed, those items that are insensitive are not styled any differently than sensitive items
<Nafai> For example, in that screenshot, "Bluetooth: On" and "Devices" should be insensitive
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, both of those should work.
<tedg> Nafai: You should file bugs on indicator-application for things that don't work so we don't forget them.
<Nafai> Now that I think of it, I had the same issue with brasero
<Nafai> Sure thing
<Nafai> I'll file bugs on the potential sub-menu parsing issue and the insensitive thing
<Nafai> (either tonight or first thing in the morning)
<Nafai> glad I'm helping to find bugs :)
<tedg> Yup, that's the fun of running alpha code :)
<bratsche> Nafai: Can you assign the submenu parsing bug to me once you file it?
<Nafai> Sure, what's your username on launchpad?
<Nafai> You're Cody Russell, right?
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> (I'm just as guilty, not using an easy nick -> name like tedg or jono or rickspencer3) :)
<tedg> Nafai: Yes, but he fixed it on LP too ;)  http://launchpad.net/~bratsche
<Nafai> :)
 * Nafai files bugs
<Nafai> Should I assign the insensitive one to anyone?
<bratsche> You can assign that one to me too probably.  If it turns out to be more of a tedg thing then I'll reassign it.
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> This one has it as the #3 item: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/513924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513924 in indicator-application "Tooltips, formatting, and unsensitive items (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Nafai> Should I file a separate one?
<bratsche> The submenu one as well.
<Nafai> Right
<Nafai> But since the insensitive one is already reported, should I just comment on that one saying "Me too"?
<bratsche> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/513924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513924 in indicator-application "Tooltips, formatting, and unsensitive items (affects: 1)" [Low,In progress]
<bratsche> tedg: Have any comments on #1 and #2?
<tedg> bratsche: I'll comment on the bug :)
 * bratsche grabs a bag of popcorn
<Nafai> Ok, bug submitted #519625
<Nafai> Plz school me on better bug reporting, kind of out of the habit.
<nigel_nb> is there a particular debug process if notify osd does not show up notifications?
<tedg> nigel_nb: Check to see if notify-send works.
<nigel_nb> tedg, it does not work
<tedg> nigel_nb: Then probably look at the log in ~/.cache and see if there is anything getting put in there.
<nigel_nb> tedg, its bug 518524
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518524 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Pidgins notifications doesn't show anymore (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518524
<nigel_nb> what should I be asking?
<nigel_nb> is there an apport hook for notifications?
<tedg> nigel_nb: Hmm, I'm not sure what else to look for.  That is odd.  I don't believe there is an apport hook.
<nigel_nb> tedg, I'll ask for the log then
<nigel_nb> tedg, is the current version of notify-send 0.9.24?
<nigel_nb> because in karmic its only 0.4.5
<tedg> nigel_nb: No, they're versioned differently.  notify-send comes from the libnotify package not the notify-osd one.
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> tedg, so, is there any info that I can get that would be helpful (besides log)
<tedg> nigel_nb: Perhaps video card/driver.  I mean, the only thing I could think of at that point would be X bugs.
<nigel_nb> tedg, will do, thanks :)
<jono> tedg, did you see Nafai's mail?
<tedg> jono: No
<jono> tedg, he found a couple of bugs
<Nafai> he wasn't on the list because I talked to him here :)
<Nafai> he knows about the bugs
<tedg> jono: Yes, we discussed them in the backlog :)
<jono> ahhh sweet
<jono> cool :)
<tedg> jono: Were you eating dinner again?  Haven't I told you need to give up eating to keep up!?!?!  :)
<jono> tedg, LOL
<jono> my mistake tedg :)
<jono> hey mccann :)
<mccann> yo jono 
<nigel_nb> tedg, I have asked for the log and info about video card + xorg log :)
<jono> mccann, hows tricks?
<tedg> nigel_nb: Cool, hopefully something comes of that.
<nigel_nb> tedg, :)
<mccann> jono: not bad.  trying to smoke a cigar and not doing very well
<jono> mccann, lol
<jono> wrong end? :)
<mccann> uneven burn and i didn't have a cutter so i had to bite it and came out bad
<jono> aha, gotcha :)
<nigel_nb> tedg, for issues about notify-osd not working/intermittent, adding the log files would be standard work flow then?
<tedg> nigel_nb: I think so.  We should probably figure out an apport hook for that....
 * tedg is scared of Pythons
<Nafai> heading for bed y'all, later
<tedg> 'night Nafai
<Nafai> tedg: I'm scared of the seas than the pythons
<Nafai> er, the Cs :)
<nigel_nb> tedg, I'm not sure if I can, but I can kill some time trying to tame it ;)
<nigel_nb> i'll let you know if i come up with something :)
<tedg> nigel_nb: Cool, that'd be great!
<bratsche> mccann: Don't accidentally swallow the tip!
<mccann> bratsche: ick
<bratsche> Yum?
<vish> seg|ars: hi.. when switching themes in gwibber , i think you should force the font colors as well..  ex: with Ubuntu gwibber theme , if you are using dark system theme ,[where the system fonts are white] gwibber becomes unreadable
<seg|ars> that's on my todo list. I'm going to fix the font colors in the ubuntu theme
<vish> neat..
<seg|ars> most of the themes for gwibber use system colors throughout, the ubuntu one is (I think) the only one that has statically colored backgrounds
<seg|ars> it's a pretty trivial fix. I just have to look at what colors are used in the adium version and apply those to the css in the gwibber one
<vish> hmm , even the gwilouche,flat becomes kinda unreadable[seem to use system font color] , but Ubuntu theme is the worse 
<seg|ars> ugh you are right
<seg|ars> I should do more testing with a dark gtk theme
<vish> seg|ars: should i reopen Bug #473515 ? or...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 473515 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Dark Theme results in white text on white background for updates (affects: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473515
<seg|ars> no, it's fine. I've added it to my todo list
<vish> ok.. thanks
<seg|ars> thanks for bringing it to my attention
<nigel_nb> jono, are you around? could use some help with notify :)
<nigel_nb> I'm writing (trying to write) an apport hook for notify-osd... any suggestions as to what all info should be attached besides the notify-log
<jono> nigel_nb, I am about to head to bed
<jono> you mean info in the bubble?
<nigel_nb> jono, yep
<jono> apport hook is a cool idea
<jono> maybe summarize the problem
<nigel_nb> yeah.  I was triaging bugs earlier and thought it might help.
<nigel_nb> I'm still learning though.  right now, its set to only include the notify-osd.log from cache
<nigel_nb> anything more you'd like me to add?
<jono> nigel_nb, maybe:
<jono> App Name crashed: summarize problem
<jono> sweet, pal :-)
<nigel_nb> jono, I'll play around and let you know what happens :)
<jono> sweet!
<jono> ok, I am heading to shower
<jono> later!
<nigel_nb> good nite :)
<invernizzi> Hi there.
<invernizzi> I just finished to develop an appindicate integration for Getting Things GNOME
<invernizzi> I get a weird Segfault when the status is set the second time
<invernizzi> any chance to understand why?
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> invernizzi: Still around?
<invernizzi> yes
<jpetersen> Good morning
<Nafai> Figure out the segfaulting issue?
<invernizzi> not really
<Nafai> hrm
<invernizzi> I found an open bug for that
<Nafai> so it happens when you call app_indicator_set_status?
<invernizzi> yes
<invernizzi> bzr branch lp:gtg, activate and deactivate the "notification area" plugin
 * Nafai looks
<Nafai> I've got some code where I've done it multiple times without issue, I wonder what's different...
<Nafai> HI jpetersen, how's your porting stuff going?
<invernizzi> well, maybe I'm doing something wrong. That's why I asked
<Nafai> tedg is a great person to help :)
<Nafai> python, hrm.  I wonder if it is a bindings issue
<Nafai> invernizzi, Just run gtg in the root of the checkout?
<invernizzi> or ./scripts/debug.sh
<invernizzi> either one
<Nafai> weird, it can't find configobj
<Nafai> I'll install the deps
<invernizzi> sure
<Nafai> I've been doing too much C the last couple weeks :)
<invernizzi> :-)
<Nafai> okay, I can reproduce, let me put it in a debugger to find out
<jpetersen> Nafai, hi i am just working on gnome-settings-daemon
<Nafai> this has been fun so far, I'm starting my 4th conversion this morning
<Nafai> just a sec, installing more debug symbols so I can get a full stacktrace
<invernizzi> take your time
<Nafai> hrm, I'm not familiar with the insides of this, but I have got a full C stack trace
<Nafai> Did you say there was a bug this might apply to?
<invernizzi> sure
<invernizzi> i'll find it
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> perhaps I'll post this stack trace to it
<Nafai> tedg: Who do we bug about the Python bindings?
<tedg> Nafai: Probably the best person is kenvandine
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> kenvandine: Hey! :)
<kenvandine> :)
<invernizzi> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/510169
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510169 in indicator-application "Segfault when setting status second time (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> Nafai: He doesn't hate Python, yet.  I'm trying to teach him.
<Nafai> why would one hate Python?
<Nafai> If the alternative is C? :)
<jpetersen> is it possible to have multiple app indicators in one application?
<jpetersen> that would be required for gnome-settings-daemon (screen, keyboard, a11y)
<tedg> jpetersen: Should be, but I haven't tested it.
<tedg> jpetersen: You might find bugs.
<Nafai> invernizzi: Well, this stack trace is different
<tedg> jpetersen: The key would be to ensure they all have different paths.
<kenvandine> wow even included a test case!
<invernizzi> Nafai, maybe because it's a differente application?
<Nafai> http://gist.github.com/300339
<Nafai> invernizzi: I would guess, if it were the same bug it would still end up at the same place at the top
<invernizzi> right. But the description of the bug is really the same, so maybe they're related
<Nafai> Right.
<Nafai> kenvandine: should invernizzi attach this stack trace and repro steps as well to that bug?
<jpetersen> tedg, yes it seems there is a problem that in app_indicator_init the second app indicator is registered with dbus_g_connection_register_g_object at the same path (/org/ayatana/NotificationItem)
<jpetersen> tedg, that seems to fail
<Nafai> jpetersen: just checking, you are giving the new ones unique names?
<tedg> jpetersen: Hmm, okay.  So there is probably needed a new "_new" function that can take a custom path.
<jpetersen> Nafai, yes but the path seems to be always the same
<Nafai> ok, just double checking
<kenvandine> in the example included in that bug i don't see the problem
<kenvandine> and can't repro it in ipython
<kenvandine> different bug
<invernizzi> ok
 * invernizzi waves and goes to sleep, will report the bug tomorrow
<kenvandine> thx invernizzi
<jpetersen> tedg, maybe one could include the id in the path?
<tedg> jpetersen: Hmm... that works for me.  I like it.
<jpetersen> something like /org/ayatana/NotificationItem/@id and /org/ayatana/NotificationItem/@id/Menu
<tedg> jpetersen: Good idea, thanks!
<Nafai> Looks like vino is another one like brasero, their statusicon inherits from GtkStatusIcon.  You know this would be easier to share code if they would have used composition instead of inheritance :)
<jcastro> Nafai: I have some tips from mpt for vino
<jcastro> Recommendation: Port menu directly. Change Preferences text to ?Show Remote Desktop menu:? ?Always?/?Whenever someone is connected?/?Never?.
<jcastro> Nafai: make sense?
<Nafai> Just a sec, let me look at the preferences again (just had it open)
<Nafai> Ah, instead of the current "Notification Area", etc
<Nafai> Yeah, makes sense
 * jcastro nods
<Nafai> So behavior is identical, just tweak the preferences dialog :)
<jcastro> Nafai: what's the status of ken's reviews?
 * jcastro would like to get some patches sent upstream today!
<Nafai> kenvandine: status? :)
<kenvandine> soon... sorry!
<Nafai> np, just let me know if I can do anything
<kenvandine> before lunch :)
<Nafai> what's your timezone btw?
<kenvandine> EST
<Nafai> ok. I'm MST
<Nafai> hopefully if bratsche figures out the bug I reported, I'll have another two for kenvandine to look at tomorrow (vino and gnome-bluetooth) :)
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if you need some help reviewing
<kenvandine> nah, i already started, will finish it up real soon
<kenvandine> seb128, thx though :)
<seb128> np
<jcastro> \o/
<Nafai> can't wait until my first code is installed on someone's machine
<Nafai> from the repo
<kenvandine> Nafai, building brasero :)
<Nafai> yay
<Nafai> jcastro: How does this look? http://www.travishartwell.net/vino-prefs.png
<jcastro> mpt: ^^^
<Nafai> morning jono
<mpt> Nafai, good
<Nafai> cool, thanks
<mpt> (I know I said "menu:" rather than "Menu", but that would make it inconsistent with all the other headings, and it would be a bit of a diversion to change them all)
<Nafai> oh, heh, I didn't even notice the capitalization.
<jono> hey Nafai :)
<Nafai> looking forward to another jono webcast today :)
<Nafai> just think, during the last one I asked you how I could get a job with Canonical
<jono> Nafai, should be fun :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, is there a way to test brasero without actually burning a disc?
<Nafai> kenvandine: heh, yeah.  I just had it create ISOs
<Nafai> just a second
<Nafai> mind you, I don't have an optical drive in this laptop at all so I'm not sure if it presented me the options differently
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> didn't know it would do that :)
<kenvandine> thx
<Nafai> after you choose "create new data project", there is a drop down at the bottom, mine defaults to an image file, perhaps you need to change that
<kenvandine> Nafai, ok the patch looks good
<kenvandine> and it works... but i get a segfault in brasero
<Nafai> oh
<kenvandine> if at the end of the burn you click around in the indicator
<kenvandine> show and hide
<kenvandine> then click cancel
<Nafai> let me take a look :)
<kenvandine> thx
<GogglesGuy> Hi, I want to add ApplicationIndicator support to my application. Can I run the indicator-applet under XFCE (it suppossed to support gnome applets)?
<kenvandine> seb128, actually could you review the gnome-control-center patch?  
<kenvandine> i think you wanted that one :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> bug 497857
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497857 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497857
<seb128> kenvandine, well, I worked on g-c-c quite a bit over years and I'm fine doing reviews
<seb128> so I'm happy to review this one yes
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<Nafai> for some reason I can't get it to show up as an indicator right now, it's falling back to a statusicon
<seb128> is indicator-application-service running?
<tgpraveen12> is gnome-user-share present in default install in lucid? it is reqd for bluetooth receive to work
<Nafai> seb128, Yeah, it is
<tgpraveen12> i should ask in #ubuntu-desktop i guess
<seb128> Nafai, try removing the applet and added it again maybe
<Nafai> weird, did a complete re-compile and it works now
<Nafai> must have been linking weird or something
<seb128> tgpraveen12, no it's not
<seb128> Nafai, ok
<Nafai> kenvandine: Okay repro'd, now investigating
<kenvandine> cool
 * Nafai wonders if this is a case of finalize already being called
<Nafai> got look up the semantics of that
<Nafai> kenvandine: So, a little C debugging advice, I can read the back trace: http://gist.github.com/300520
<Nafai> but when I try to print the values in the memory locations in gdb (print *self, for example, to see what values are in that parameter), I'm getting "cannot access memory address at 0xf00"
<Nafai> I'm doing this by loading the program and a core dump, btw
<Nafai> stepping away for a short break, bbiab
<tedg> GogglesGuy: I've never tried, but I don't see any reason it wouldn't work if they support gnome applets.
<tedg> GogglesGuy: There was also a port of the messaging menu at some point to a native XFCE applet, it seems like that could be updated to work pretty easily.
<tedg> kenvandine: Have you heard much about that recently? ^
<GogglesGuy> tedg: thanks. I'm trying to build the various packages now
<kenvandine> Mark__T did it
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> ok, back to tracking down that segfault
<jcastro> Nafai: which app are you on?
 * jcastro scrambles to get the bug #'s straight
<Nafai> jcastro, brasero, ken found a crasher :)
<jcastro> ah
<Nafai> but, otherwise, I'm working on vino
<jcastro> would it be safe to say that everything in the project is now blocking on ken? 
<jcastro> :p
<Nafai> well, technically, gnome-bluetooth is blocked on bratsche :)
<jcastro> ah this is the nested menu bits right?
<Nafai> yes
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, any progress on brasero?
<kenvandine> what else is waiting for me to review?
<kenvandine> seb128 is reviewing g-c-c
<Nafai> kenvandine: no, not yet, perhaps some help in debugging
<Nafai> I've got the backtrace, and it's in gtk code.  but it can't find the code on my system because it is looking for it in /build/buildd
 * kenvandine isn't great at that
<jcastro> kenvandine: g-p-m needs a look
<kenvandine> ok
<Nafai> I did an apt-get src libgtk2.0-0 and added the appropriate source line in gdb, but that didn't seem to help
<kenvandine> Nafai, which package?
<kenvandine> you should install the -dbg packages for the libs
<kenvandine> ah
<Nafai> yeah, have those too
<kenvandine> you do?
<kenvandine> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<kenvandine> in your sources?
<kenvandine> libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<kenvandine> you have that installed?
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> ok, figured it out
<Nafai> by the time this function is called, the ui manager is already NULL
<Nafai> wee.
<Nafai> probably because g_free(cobj->priv) has already been called in the finalizer
<Nafai> I would think the indicator should go away by this time
 * Nafai reads the original code
 * Nafai tries something
<Nafai> ok, interesting
<Nafai> in the tray icon  version, you left click on it when the burn is complete, the icon and dialog disappears and it goes back to the main window
<Nafai> is activate the signal that gets called when an item is clicked?
<Nafai> kenvandine (or any other gtk hackers): around?
<Nafai> Here's what is happening.  BraseroTrayIcon inherits from GtkStatusIcon.  So when finalize is called for GtkStatusIcon from BraseroTrayIcon's finalize, the widget is destroyed, etc.
<Nafai> I'm not doing anything other than calling g_free on the private data structure of BraseroAppIndicator (which holds as a data member an AppIndicator)
<Nafai> Is there something I need to call on AppIndicator to tell it to "go away"?
<Nafai> tedg^^ perhaps?
<kenvandine> or clicked
<kenvandine> humm
<Nafai> because finalize has been called by this time, that's why we are getting segfaults because of invalid pointers
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> the examples on the wiki don't show anything about cleaning up
<Nafai> kind of a problem :)
<tedg> Nafai: You need to do a g_object_unref
<Nafai> Of the AppIndicator pointer?
 * Nafai tries
<tedg> Nafai: Yes.
<Nafai> ok
<kenvandine> i think you did
<kenvandine> if (priv->indicator) {
<kenvandine> should be 
<kenvandine> if (priv->indicator != NULL) {
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> right tedg?
<kenvandine> although... i wonder why finalize is getting called a second time
<kenvandine> i guess missing a unref then
<tedg> kenvandine: I'm not looking at the code, but I would say that you shouldn't unref a NULL pointer :)
<kenvandine> yeah... but if (priv->indicator)
<kenvandine> is not the same as
<kenvandine> if (priv->indicator != NULL)
<tedg> They're actually the same.
<kenvandine> they are?
<tedg> In some compilers.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ok
<Nafai> yeah, the unref didn't change things
<tedg> TRUE = !0
<tedg> NULL == 0
<Nafai> Sorry if I'm slightly unresponsive for a few minutes; my wife forgot a short paper for her college class at home and I have to re-type it for her because she didn't save it only printed it.  :)
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> back to this
<Nafai> Trying to figure out what's appropriate here
<qense> I've got a problem with actions used in a menu in AppIndicator. The custom labels aren't used, but the stock labels instead.
<qense> I've got no idea how to solve this, could anyone help?
<qense> The changeset of the support can be found at <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/changeset/10133>.
 * Nafai looks
<Nafai> where is the menu constructed in that code?
<qense> Nafai: in ui.h, give me a sec, I'm looking up a link to the files
<Nafai> thanks
<qense> Nafai: Menu is 'icon-popup' in <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/browser/trunk/gtk/ui.h>, the actions are defined in <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/browser/trunk/gtk/actions.c>.
<qense> the menu is at the bottom of the ui.h file
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> I'm looking at the GtkActionEntry array, and it looks similar to the ones I've used before
<Nafai> I'm not sure what could be going on
<Nafai> tedg, bratsche?  Perhaps one of you could look at qense's problems?
<Nafai> qense: btw, are you qense on digg.com? (I assume since it is an unusual nick)
<qense> Nafai: yes, that's what was bugging me, the 
<qense> code looks perfectly normal
<qense> Nafai: tedg already had a look on it yesterday but couldn't find it
<qense> Nafai: I am qense on Digg, yes
<Nafai> Whenever I look at upcoming, digg tells me that you are the digg'r most like me
<Nafai> I'm nafai77
<qense> Nafai: that name does sound familiar
<bratsche> qense: "The custom labels aren't used, but the stock labels instead."  <-- that will always happen if you use stock.
<bratsche> Because stock items are not just a convenience for loading icons, they really are a matched pair.
<qense> bratsche: but according to the GTK+ documentation of GtkActionEntries/Array(What's it called again?) this shouldn't happen when the label is not NULL.
<qense> bratsche: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkActionGroup.html#GtkActionEntry
<bratsche> I'd have to trace through some code to see what the problem is.  There's a possibility that this documentation is wrong. :/
<bratsche> I also don't completely understand how the icon naming spec stuff works though.
<qense> bratsche: these action entries do work the way the documentation says it should when launching it next to a GtkStatusIcon, but not when sending it to AppInd via libdbusmenu.
<qense> However, I couldn't find anything in the code of AppInd or libdbusmenu that changed the menu or the actions.
<bratsche> Ah okay, then maybe it's a bug of mine.
<bratsche> Feel free to file bugs in Launchpad and assign to me.
<GogglesGuy> Is there a document that describe the differences between the  KStatusNotifier API and the added extensions?
<qense> bratsche: OK, I'll file a bug.
<jcastro> kenvandine: how goes the reviewing? I'm concious of not running into your release day of death tomorrow.
<Nafai> jcastro: advice
<Nafai> so I found out why it was segfaulting
<Nafai> in the GtkStatusIcon version, when you click on it after the burning is done, it goes way, closes the dialog box and goes back to the main window
<kenvandine> we should do the same thing
<jcastro> yeah
<Nafai> but can I capture the mouse click?
<jcastro> we should not alter behavior I don't think.
<Nafai> because doesn't it automatically just show the menu?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: We're working on a wiki page for that, but you can look at notification-item.xml in lp:indicator-application and that's the basics.
<Nafai> tedg: can I catch a mouse click event or something?
<tedg> Nafai: No
<GogglesGuy> tedg: ok thanks. (FYI I'm porting a non-gtk/non-kde to use the new status icon, so I'm using the dbus api directly.) 
<jcastro> GogglesGuy: which app?
<tedg> Nafai: It seems to me the status should be update to "complete" and you can show the window with a menu item.
<Nafai> Is the dbus api documented any where?  I'd like to be able to connect to app indicators with emacs, which has dbus support now :)
<tedg> GogglesGuy: The only part of libappindicator that is GTK is the menu support.  You could probably easily comment that out and steal the rest of the code :)
<Nafai> tedg: so I would change the menu item for "cancel" to "close" probably
<qense> bratsche: assigned you to bug #520048
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520048 in indicator-application "Custom labels in GtkActionEntries aren't resepected by Application Indicators C-bindings (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520048
<tedg> Nafai: Makes sense to me.
<Nafai> okay, I'll do that
<Nafai> shouldn't take too long
<GogglesGuy> jcastro: http://code.google.com/p/gogglesmm
<jcastro> GogglesGuy: cool!
<qense> AppIndicator support for byobu! :P
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Automake fu
<kenvandine> Nafai, smithj: ^^
<Nafai> kenvandine: Thanks
<smithj> oh, nice
<kenvandine> Nafai, it is a little better than what i gave you this morning
<kenvandine> but it actually allows upstreams to disable it if they want :)
<smithj> i was banging my head against that a few days ago
<kenvandine> i think they will be happier with that :)
<Nafai> okay, I'll update my patches :)
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine does hate autotools
<Nafai> me too
<smithj> yeah. auto* is short-bus special
<kenvandine> hehe
<jono> Nafai, how is today's progress?
<seb128> tedg, is calling app_indicator_set_status() with the current status a no-op call?
<seb128> tedg, ie, is it worth to do "get current status; check with new one; set_status if different" rather than just setting it?
<tedg> seb128: Yes, it should be a no-op.
<seb128> tedg, ok thanks
<Nafai> jono: not bad, fixing a bug that ken found in brasero, and have made decent progress on vino
<jono> Nafai, awesome :)
<jono> Nafai, based on your progress is it likely that Vino will be completed today, or more likely tomorrow?
<Nafai> probably more likely tomorrow
<jono> Nafai, no worries :)
<Nafai> ok, good
<jono> I have one more to add to your list, I will mail you
<Nafai> ok, good
<seb128> Nafai, I just had a first look to the g-c-c change and commented on the bug
<Nafai> ok, checking
<seb128> Nafai, where has the "use 2 icons and no gradiant color" being discussed?
<Nafai> unfortunately, just in e-mail and a bit here on the channel
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<Nafai> reply to a comment in launchpad, or is it copy-paste?
<seb128> copy-paste
<seb128> or use email and reply
<jcastro> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> jcastro, bug #497857 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497857 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497857
<seb128> "As agreed on with jcastro, this only supports showing green when plenty of time before locked -> showing red right before -> locking."
<seb128> jcastro, ^ can we get some rational for that on the bug?
<jcastro> right, there was some blinking or something before
<seb128> I though we were porting things
<seb128> not changing behaviour?
<jcastro> right, but this had blinking
<jcastro> and iirc tedg and maybe someone else was like "no blinking!"
<seb128> can we get a rational about why we don't want that?
<seb128> will avoid upstream asking
 * jcastro nods
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I don't really care either way
<seb128> I just want to be ready for upstream comments :-)
<jcastro> tedg: thoughts?
<jcastro> I remember this coming up and we mostly all nodded that blinking was bad
<seb128> I'm not sure I agree
<seb128> I keep missing people who im me since I use the message indicator
<Nafai> part of the issue, also, is that there is the gradual changing to a darker green
<tedg> jcastro: I thought it was in the design guidelines...
<seb128> no blinking is for sure less noticable
<Nafai> and I'll need pre-generated icons in order to do this
<seb128> Nafai, you can use pixbuf the way upstream code is doing?
<seb128> could rather
<jcastro> tedg: the design guidelines don't mentioning blinking at all
<tedg> jcastro: Hmm, no, just looking.
<Nafai> seb128: as far as I'm aware, no, unless I manually load the pixbufs into an icon theme with the right size
<Nafai> which I'm not sure how to find the right size
<seb128> tedg, also is that normal that our menus don't respect the no icon thing?
<tedg> seb128: No, we're not passing pixbufs to allow for panel theming.
<tedg> seb128: The no icon thing is a bug.
<tedg> seb128: It's been... low priority :)
<seb128> Nafai, tedg: ok, thanks
<tedg> jcastro: I think that we should probably work with mpt to get something in the design guidelines like that.  I could have sworn he wrote something about it already, but I can't find it.
<jcastro> tedg: I thought blinking in general was frowned upon right?
<tedg> I would say in general yes.  It's mighty annoying. :)
<seb128> it's useful though
<seb128> I would not keep missing message if the thing was blinking
<jcastro> Nafai: how much work is it to keep the blink?
<tedg> seb128: There's rarely something important enough to justify blinking :)
<seb128> and I'm not the only one by looking at user feedback
<jcastro> I would rather err on the side of "that's how upstream did it before we touched it"
<seb128> tedg, seems pitti got in trouble with his wife due to it :-p
<tedg> seb128: Better grabbing of attention, I'm with you, but blinking... that's too much.
<Nafai> jcastro: probably not too bad, really, just switching the icon
<Nafai> it's the gradual getting darker as time goes on that I can't yet do :)
 * tedg would love to see that conversation: "Honey, it's not you, it's the icon theme I swear!"
<jcastro> <blink>Ok let's go with blink and then let the designers argue about it, this way we'll just follow what upstream does in the meantime.</blink>
<seb128> tedg, ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, Nafai: maybe try a first patch this way and wait for comments from upstream
<jcastro> Nafai: and we'll make a note when we submit it upstream the limitation with the darkening green
<seb128> if we believe that blinking is annoying
<seb128> we can update if they care about it
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> ok sounds good to me
<Nafai> I'm almost done commenting on your comments seb128
<jcastro> ok let's do that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Nafai, cool
<Nafai> so I am unclear...we decided I should add the blinking?  I don't believe it to be too hard, really, just adding a couple of calls to set_attention_icon
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> let's leave it off
<jcastro> and see what upstream says
<jcastro> and if they care about the blinking we'll turn it on
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> so let's address seb128's other concerns he has commented on and then we're ready to submit upstream and package for lucid?
<Nafai> btw, it's great to be getting feedback like this.  It's been a while since I've worked somewhere where they care enough to take the time to do reviews :)
<seb128> Nafai, ok, makes sense for the text change
<seb128> Nafai, address the other comments and I think we are good for upload
<seb128> Nafai, thanks for your work ;-)
<Nafai> thank you!
<kenvandine> tedg, ping
<Nafai> I'll also update configure.ac to match the update kenvandine put on the wiki
<kenvandine> ;)
<tedg> Afternoon kenvandine
<kenvandine> tedg, does libappindicator do anything that scales the icon size down?
<kenvandine> looking at gnome-power-manager, the icon looks pretty small
<kenvandine> and i don't see anything that jpeterson did to cause it
<tedg> kenvandine: I don't believe so.  There is no application control for icon size.
<kenvandine> i am guessing the applet doesn't provide as much space to draw
<kenvandine> like extra padding
<tedg> kenvandine: I bet that design put padding around it for the notification area, and now we don't need that.
<kenvandine> so with a tall thin icon like the battery
<kenvandine> it looks pretty tiny
<kenvandine> tedg, so do you think the icon has the padding or the area we give it has the padding?
 * kenvandine changes icon themes
<tedg> kenvandine: I think both, and I think that's the issue.
<jcastro> Nafai: so let's address seb128's other concerns he has commented on and then we're ready to submit upstream and package for lucid? <--- YES!
<Nafai> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, so where should that bug get filed?
<tedg> kenvandine: Considering the padding is a GTK theme issue, and the icon is a theme issue, I think you should file it directly on kwwii ;)
<tedg> kenvandine: I imagine the icon theme will be the one to change though.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> hey jpetersen
<Nafai> So is the _( ) a macro for localization stuff?
<kenvandine> yes
<jpetersen> hi
<Nafai> geez busy birthday coding
<kenvandine> jpetersen, see comment on the g-p-m bug, mostly looking good
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: the icon difference is noticable on rhythmbox too
<kenvandine> tweak the autotools stuff, which i updated on the wiki
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah i am not convinced that is the theme's fault :)
<jpetersen> kenvandine, ok i will look
<kenvandine> maybe indicator-applet needs to give it more space that it is
<kenvandine> we have to assume apps have icons optimized for the notification area
<jcastro> jpetersen: did you send a list of icons for gpm with your last report?
<seb128> I think that's the applet having pading or something
<tedg> seb128: yes, they will be smaller, just because we have padding, which didn't happen before.
<kenvandine> tedg, so doesn't it make sense to reduce/remove the padding in the indicator-applet?
<tedg> kenvandine: No :)
<jpetersen> jcastro, i will send the list of icons to you
<tedg> kenvandine: It makes sense to steal the padding patch from Fedora for the notification area ;)
 * kenvandine would rather not make the upstreams hate us
<jcastro> jpetersen: no worries!
<kenvandine> tedg, what does it do?
<seb128> tedg, I'm not sure their patch is doing padding this way, it's rather doing spacing between icons
<tedg> seb128: Oh, so only horizontal?
<vish> tedg: the fedora padding was for 22/24px icons , the app indicators already use 16px and seem to have good pagging ;)
<vish> padding*
<seb128> kenvandine, http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2009/10/26/5-little-things/
<seb128> tedg, ^ see screenshot
<seb128> the firefox icon goes to the bar limit
<kenvandine> "Status icons have any number of problems. Two of the bigger problems are that they are all crammed together"
<kenvandine> i don't really think that is one of the bigger problems :)
<kenvandine> anyway
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah so just horizontal
<tedg> Hmm, honestly, I think we should pass that question off to design.  I think it is a gtk/icon theme thing.  Right now it's just menubar defaults.
<kenvandine> oh right, so it knows it is a menubar
<seb128> tedg, I'm still not clear what the visual difference is between active and attention status btw
<tedg> seb128: It just swaps the icons right now.  So it depends on the application setting those icons.
<seb128> how is that different of using set_icon?
<seb128> Nafai, the patch seems to have a bug too
<seb128> Nafai, I never get an another icon than the green one
<Nafai> seb128: do you have the latest app indicator libraries installed?
<seb128> ie it doesn't turn red before the break
<tedg> seb128: In many ways it isn't.  But, it's what we inherited from KDE :)
<Nafai> that didn't work until yesterday
<Nafai> with tedg's latest changes
<seb128> Nafai, I dist-upgraded one hour ago
<tedg> seb128: I imagine in the future we could do something like remove some padding or something :)
<Nafai> doh
<Nafai> I hope it's not broken again :(
<Nafai> weird
<Nafai> I switch from const char [] to #define and now the compile is acting like it doesn't see the string :(
<seb128> what line did you use?
<Nafai> #define TYPING_MONITOR_ACTIVE_ICON "bar-green";
<Nafai> Oh
<Nafai> don't need the ;
<Nafai> :)
<seb128> right
<Nafai> I've been away from active C dev for a while, it seems
<nigelbabu> tedg, looks like I dont have to write apport hook after all, its already written for lucid :)
<Nafai> seb128: hrm, I haven't dist-upgraded since last night and it still switches icons here :(
<tedg> nigelbabu: Cool, thanks for looking!
<nigelbabu> tedg, I spent quite some time writing one ;) when I was about to generate a diff, noticed the new one :)
<Nafai> okay, updated patch for gnome control panel attached to the launchpad bug
<seb128> Nafai, I'm wondering if the blink callback need to be called at all in the indicator case...
<seb128> Nafai, would space cpu cycles to not have a timeout function called every second for something we don't use
<Nafai> oh, good point
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> give me a minute
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> I will not sponsor that tonight now anyway
<seb128> I'm about to go to bed
<seb128> that's for tomorrow morning
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> thanks for the help
<seb128> np
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so g-c-c is ready to go upstream?
<Nafai> I'm doing one final test, where the blink stuff isn't even compiled/ran
<jcastro> ok
<Nafai> if that works, I'm attaching and it should be
<Nafai> :)
<jcastro> I'm going to answer his question in the upstream bug tracker, and then you can attach the patch
<Nafai> sounds good
<jcastro> Nafai: ok ping me when the final test is passed, and I'll click send. :D
<Nafai> ok, got some tweaking so it will compile correctly without using app indicators, just a sec
<Nafai> oh, nevermind, it was on auto so it detected I had it.  I'm recompiling with enable=no. :)
<GogglesGuy> question: Can the menu property be set to empty?
<Nafai> jcastro: attached my final patch to the launchpad bug
<jcastro> sweet
<jcastro> Nafai: can you attach it to gnome bug pls?
<Nafai> Sure thing
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606671
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606671 in general "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<Nafai> Do I need to put much detail with the patch?
<Nafai> (first time working with an upstream)
<Nafai> In the comment, that is
<jcastro> Do something like, "Here's the first attempt"
<jcastro> also, do something like
<jcastro> "Here's the link to our bug in Launchpad where it's been getting reviews"
<jcastro> that way he sees that someone has been reviewing it
<Nafai> ok, patch submitted!
<Nafai> Okay, finally back to brasero
<jcastro> Nafai: woo! one down!
<Nafai> Yay!
<Nafai> bratsche: Have you had a chance to look at the submenu parsing bug?  Or do you have an ETA?
<Nafai> Not blocking my work entirely, I've got others I'm working on, just curious
<Nafai> jono: btw, you mentioned you were going to e-mail me with another assignment
<jono> Nafai, will do
<jono> on the list :)
<Nafai> cool, just curious :)
<bratsche> Nafai: Sorry I haven't had a chance yet.. I'll let you know when I do.
<Nafai> no problem, thanks
<bratsche> Has anyone here ever used rsvg from Python?  The example code that comes with python-rsvg doesn't even seem to work.
<Nafai> Okay, noooow back to brasero
#ayatana 2010-02-11
<Nafai> So, when g_object_unref is called, the finalizer for the object gets called?
<jpetersen> Good Morning
<smithj> morning? its 22:44 :-P
<nigelb> MacSlow, hey... around?
<MacSlow> nigelb, what's up?
<nigelb> MacSlow, just wanted to talk about the notify-osd and network-manager :)
<MacSlow> nigelb, feature-requests and bug-reports don't work on IRC :)
<MacSlow> nigelb, that's what we have mailing-lists and launchpad for :)
<nigelb> MacSlow, hehe, well its already on launchpad.  I triaged the bug earlier.  Just checking with you for details.. :)
<MacSlow> nigelb, or is it about hacking up a integration-patch?
<nigelb> well, the only thing I wanted to know is, is the bug upstream as of now? i.e. network manager?
<MacSlow> nigelb, bug-upstream for network-manager ... ehm... Dan Williams from RedHat I'd say
<nigelb> thank you :)
<MacSlow> nigelb, cat /usr/share/doc/network-manager/AUTHORS
<nigelb> It would be nice to know the facts before I claim so :)
<nigelb> ah... oh..
<MacSlow> nigelb, this "cat /usr/share/doc/<package>/AUTHORS" works for most pieces of software installed on your system
<nigelb> thats great to know :)
<invernizzi>  
<vish> nigelb: the bug was forwarded upstream , but its not an upstream bug [its ubuntu specific]
<nigelb> vish, it is an upstream task that first needs to be completed.. if i'm not wrong
<vish> nigelb: upstream in nm ? noo.. as i mentioned in the bug , the way it has to be handled hasnt yet been decided... mpt might be the first person you need to consult
<nigelb> vish, anyway.  All I wanted was a decent enough text to put in future bug reports ;)
<Nafai> Good morning
<jpetersen> Good morning Nafai 
<Nafai> Hello, how are things going?
<jpetersen> good here
<Nafai> brb, rebooting
<Nafai> back
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<Nafai> Doing well, and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> do you run lucid? or trunk built for all the indicator stack?
<Nafai> I'm on lucid
<seb128> Nafai, and you get the indicator icon changing?
<Nafai> Yeah
<Nafai> I just did an update this morning and rebooted.  I'm recompiling and testing again to make sure it isn't broken again
<seb128> ok, works now in fact
<seb128> I probably didn't restart some service yesterday ;-)
<Nafai> ah. awesome ;)
<jcastro> jpetersen, I will create the upstream GNOME bug now, and then you can attach the patch right after
<Nafai> cool, another patch going upstream!
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok i will do
<seb128> jcastro, hey
<seb128> Nafai, jcastro: g-c-c uploaded now
<Nafai> awesome!
<Nafai> my first code in the distro!
<seb128> ;-)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> Nafai, seb128, I've also pinged Rodrigo to weigh on g-c-c
<jcastro> jpetersen, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609654
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609654 in applets "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> paste away!
<jcastro> jpetersen, Nafai, smithj: I've also edited the workflow page to add the step of adding a "patch" tag in launchpad when you attach the patch.
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok
<Nafai> saw it :)
<jcastro> woo hoo, 3 sent so far!
<jpetersen> jcastro, patch attached
<jpetersen> so I am off for today :) bye bye
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> just got your report, woo!
<Nafai> Morning jono
<GogglesGuy> So how compatible are the two specs (kde status icon vs the gnome one). It seems the "menu" property is a requirement for gnome, but what about kde?
<theoraforever> If Google gets a complete API out in time, is there a chance that Google Buzz support might be added to the MeMenu for Lucid?
<theoraforever> Buzz isn't exactly mic
<theoraforever> roblogging, but it is a "broadcast account".
<theoraforever> And so would seem within the scope of the MeMenu.
<GogglesGuy> Is there a online version of the dbusmenu spec?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: We've added menu support into KDE as a patch, but I don't think it's in the spec yet.
<tedg> GogglesGuy: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/dbusmenu/spec/
<tedg> GogglesGuy: I'd recommend not implementing it though :)  If you've got glib, you can use libdbusmenu-glib which has no GTK deps.
<GogglesGuy> tedg: are you expecting the spec to change then?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: I don't expect it to change that much, but it's not a simple one to implement.
<tedg> GogglesGuy: And I'd always recommend using tested code :)
<GogglesGuy> tedg: perhaps the spec is too complicated then if it's not a simple one to implement.
<tedg> GogglesGuy: heh, well, if you can recommend things to drop, I'm all for it.  But, the fact of the matter is that menus are complicated :(
<tedg> It's not a lot of code, but it gets abused through everything menus do.
<GogglesGuy> tedg: Not suggesting that :) I only need a very basic menu 
<tedg> GogglesGuy: If you look at any of the indicators (indicator-session is a good one) they create simple menus with dbusmenu-glib
<GogglesGuy> Would I need a glib mainloop if I use dbusmenu-glib?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: Yeah, you would.
<tedg> You really need a mainloop to use dbus.
<GogglesGuy> tedg: unfortunately, that would be a no go.
<tgpraveen12> hey what does gnome-media indicator mean? i mean what will it show.
<tgpraveen12> currently gnome-media does not have any notification icon right?
<tedg> tgpraveen12: I believe that entry was talking about the mixer applet.
<tedg> GogglesGuy: What mainloop are you using?
<tgpraveen12> tedg: mixer applet? u mean sound volume control?
<GogglesGuy> I use FOX (www.fox-toolkit.org), and integrated dbus into the FOX event handling system
<GogglesGuy> (it's somewhat primitive, but it works for me) :)
<Nafai> Just got some good feedback from rodrigo
<tedg> GogglesGuy: Wow, hadn't heard of that one.  So yeah, you'll have to implement a dbusmenu-glib like thing.  You could steal the testsuite from dbusmenu, that'd probably help.
<tedg> tgpraveen12: I'm not sure.
<GogglesGuy> tedg: That's why I like dbus. It makes it really easy to communicate between two totally different applications :)
<jono> Nafai, btw, expect #519625: to be fixed today by bratsche, who clearly rocks the house
<Nafai> jono: Awesome!  I saw that he changed it to in-progress. :)
<jono> :)
<bratsche> Nafai: I actually changed it to In Progress only so it's easier to track.  When I'm on my LP homepage there's a box that shows all the stuff that I have in progress.  I wish there were such a box for everything that's assigned to me, that would make things easier.
<bratsche> But I'll do it today.
<Nafai> Ok :)
<Nafai> thanks and let me know if there is anything I can do to help out
<Nafai> lunch time!
<GogglesGuy> Does the indicator-application service do any logging? It seems to crash whenever I specify a menu...
<Nafai> GogglesGuy: Look in ~/.cache/indicator-applet.log
<GogglesGuy> Nafai: found that one... nothing usefull though...
<Nafai> sorry, that's all I know about it right now :)
<Nafai> bratsche, kenvandine: I know today is probably hugely busy for y'all, but if you might have a chance to take a look at the e-mail I sent with questions on how to approach brasero/vino best, especially for upstream, I'd appreciate it
<kenvandine> Nafai, in the morning... sorry
<kenvandine> busy :/
<Nafai> I understand :)
<kenvandine> unless someone else can help :)
<Nafai> Oh, another thing. :)
<Nafai> For someone.  I noticed that the wonderful packages seb128 made didn't have the dependencies updated (neither build-dep or Dependencies) and so appindicator support didn't get compiled in
<seb128> urg
<seb128> Nafai, fixing that now
<seb128> somewhat I took that as a sponsoring request
<seb128> applied the patch and uploaded ;-)
<Nafai> no, that's okay
<Nafai> I realized I wasn't clear
<Nafai> Ken was going to fully update the packaging for me
<Nafai> If I'm working on things that have packaging branches, i can also provide those in the future for sponsoring purposes if ken gets busy
<GogglesGuy> So regarding the application status. I've got a media player that used have the following functionality: left mouse click => toggle visibility of main window. right mouse click => show context menu. Is that still possible with the ApplicationIndicators? If not, what would be the suggested behaviour? 
<Nafai> GogglesGuy, Probably add the toggle visibility as a menu item
<Nafai> application indicators are designed to be uniform, so they offer only a standard menu you get from left-click
<Nafai> Have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines
<GogglesGuy> Yes, I quickly glanced through it. Is KDE going to follow the same standard?
<Nafai> My hunch is yes, but I'm not the one to answer that
<GogglesGuy> To me it looks like all the usefull functionality was stripped from KDE Application Indicators spec....
<Nafai> I don't know anything about the KDE spec.
<Nafai> tedg or mpt or jono might be ones to bug about it
<seb128> Nafai, those packaging details are things I do all week, I was just doing several things at the same time and didn't stop to think about this one ;-)
<Nafai> heh, that's okay.  :)
<GogglesGuy> I guess I'm confused now. The actual proposed spec (http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/) is somewhat different than what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines describes..
<GogglesGuy> or what is being implemented in the application-indicator service.
#ayatana 2010-02-12
<bratsche> Nafai, jono: Submenus branch is posted.  Will hopefully go through review and be available in trunk tomorrow.
<jono> bratsche, awesome, thanks!
<Nafai> bratsche: Thanks a ton!  I'll let you know how it works out :)
<Nafai> status sent out.  kind of exhausted, headed to bed excited for hard work tomorrow.
<Nafai> Good morning
<jcastro> Nafai, ok our job this morning is to bug Ted/Cody/whoever until you're unblocked
<Nafai> Thanks
<Nafai> Looks like I'm just waiting for Cody's changes to come to the repo, he changed the status of the bug to Fix Committed, some hopefully in not too long I can work on Gnome Bluetooth
<jpetersen> To make the ibus app indicator work like in the status icon the application indicator menu would need to not get focus, but that would break keyboard navigation inside the menu
<jpetersen> I have a workaround for ibus which makes it work as good as possible when the input field looses focus to the menu
<jpetersen> it is bug 497878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497878 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497878
<jpetersen> whom should I assign it for review?
<jpetersen> It would also be good to have support to set the app indicator icon by filename
<jpetersen> For the display setting application indicator we would need support for signals when the menu is opened/closed (to display labels on the monitors)
<jpetersen> And some custom drawn menu items (to match the labels on the screens)
<Nafai> jcastro: I took a minute to look at policykit-gnome, and I'm not seeing any use of GtkStatusIcon
<seb128> Nafai, don't waste work on that, polkit-gnome is deprecated
<seb128> we use polkit-1 now
<jcastro> seb128, ok
<Nafai> Ok, perhaps the bug for the work was mis-filed
<Nafai> thanks
<seb128> seems so
<Nafai> and policykit-1-gnome does use GtkStatusIcon
<seb128> they filed bugs based on some grepping
<seb128> oh
<seb128> reassign the bug then
<seb128> (don't close the task and open a new one)
<Nafai> ok
<seb128> right, polkit-1 displays an icon with keys you can click on to revoke authentification
<seb128> should be trivial to port I guess
<seb128> it's one menu with one entry
<Nafai> jcastro: I reassigned the bug to the package policykit-1-gnome
<Nafai> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/497881
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497881 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> ok
<Nafai> it seems that the source on git.gnome.org though is for the old one though
<jcastro> seb128, I need to adjust the upstream bug as well right?
<seb128> jcastro, I don't know if they created new components for the new version
<seb128> jcastro, ask pitti maybe
<jcastro> I don't see one
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> he probably knows
<jcastro> ok no change in the upstream name in bgo
<jcastro> Nafai, did cody's fix land so bluetooth can be finished today?
<Nafai> jcastro: not yet, though the bug says fix committed, so I hope it lands sometime today
<jcastro> ok and you just need a response to the brasero mail to finish that off?
<Nafai> yeah, that response will help both brasero and vino
<seb128> where is cody change?
<jcastro> Nafai, which bug was the submenu one? I can see if it built
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/519625
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519625 in indicator-application "Submenus don't appear to be supported (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<seb128> I can upload that to lucid if you guys need it
<jcastro> yes please!
<jcastro> Nafai, ok so I'll ambush ted and bratsche when they arrive 
<Nafai> Thanks, I appreciate it :)
<jcastro> also, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606972
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606972 in User Interface "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> that was cody's patch but I bet he will have no time to look at it, so I guess jono will assign it to one of you to finish off
<Nafai> Looks like it is updating the rb support for upstream?
<jcastro> yeah, it was our first example
<jcastro> we've been carrying it in lucid for a while, just needs the extra love to get upstream
<seb128> oh please somebody do update that one to current git
<seb128> I wanted to do a rhythmbox git snapshot soon
<Nafai> I can do that after I finish this stuff :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will get the submenu change uploaded meanwhile
<seb128> so you can go back to bluetooth after rhythmbox ;-)
<jcastro> seb128, any love to get that built quickly would be <3
<jcastro> bribe someone for a higher score!
<GogglesGuy> So the Application Panel Indicators (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators) seems to work somewhat different than the proposed desktop standard (http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/index.html). Can anybody shed some light on this? To me it seems like there are two standards being implemented right now. jono 's blogpost gives the impression of only one standard. (http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/02/10/kde-application-in
<Nafai> seb128: Just to make sure what you mean, "Update the current one to git", make the current patch work with rb git?
<jcastro> GogglesGuy, tedg is the person to ask
<seb128> Nafai, I plan to update rhythmbox in lucid soon
<seb128> Nafai, so if you have a patch updated for what is in git it will make my job easier ;-)
<Nafai> ok, awesome
<Nafai> can do
<seb128> Nafai, ie it will not block my update
<seb128> Nafai, thanks
<jcastro> upstream wants it updated to git anyway so 2 birds ...
<Nafai> Should I just grab the patch from the debian/patches directory and work from there?
<GogglesGuy> jcastro: thanks, I'll wait for tedg then :P
<jcastro> heh, the line lengthens
<jcastro> hi bratsche!
<bratsche> Hey
<jcastro> bratsche, could you answer Nafai's mail so he can finish off brasero and vino?
<seb128> Nafai, yes
<bratsche> Let me check
<seb128> hey bratsche
<jcastro> bratsche, sorry no ted today, so we're going to pile up on you instead. :D
<bratsche> heh
<bratsche> Hey seb128
<Nafai> seb128: thanks
<bratsche> Nafai: Let me pull down the code to brasero and see what you mean.  I'm not sure I really understand what you're asking.
<Nafai> sure, I sometimes I'm a little unclear :)
<bratsche> Nafai: Okay, so brasero has BraseroTrayIcon that derives from GtkStatusIcon and you want to make something that's compatible with both?
<Nafai> the ultimate goal is to not copy and paste code to duplicate the functionality of BraseroTrayIcon in BraseroAppIndicator
<Nafai> What seems natural is to make a new parent class, not have BraseroTrayIcon inherit from GtkStatusIcon, and go from there
<Nafai> But that feels pretty invasive, and am not sure how upstream would receive it
<seb128> Nafai, using i386?
<Nafai> Vino is designed similarly
<Nafai> seb128: x86_64
<Nafai> yay for manually resolving patches
<bratsche> Nafai: One possibility is to have configure.ac check for the existence of app indicators and set HAVE_APP_INDICATORS or whatever, then if it's set provide a different implementation of BraseroTrayIcon at compile time and try to keep the .h file pretty much the same.
<seb128> Nafai, the updated indicator-application built now
<seb128> Nafai, you can get the debs on launchpad or wait next publisher run
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> I'm still working on rhythmbox, manually updating patches is fun :)
<bratsche> Another possibility, but which is probably more work than we want to invest into a single application now, is to define a GInterface that abstracts between an app indicator and a GtkStatusIcon and then have a factory method to create the appropriate implementation.
<Nafai> Yeah
<Nafai> Hrm
<jcastro> bratsche, fyi: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606972
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606972 in User Interface "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> bratsche, nafai is looking at it
 * bratsche clicks
<bratsche> Cool.
<Nafai> so, have ifdef's in the .h file depending on if HAVE_APP_INDICATOR is defined.  If it is, change the parent class to GObject instead of GtkStatusIcon, then in the implementation, have appropriate ifdefs to do the differences
<Nafai> so using the preprocessor to define what the class actually does
<bratsche> Nafai: Well, how about this:
<bratsche> Copy BraseroTrayIcon into a new file, brasero-indicator.[ch] and reimplement it using app indicators.  Change what it derives from so it's not GtkStatusIcon.  Then do all the if HAVE_APP_INDICATOR stuff in the build system.
<bratsche> So then the sources include brasero-tray-icon.c if it's not defined, or brasero-indicator.c if it is.
<Nafai> well, I've already done that, but that leaves portions that are identical between brasero-indicator and brasero-tray
<Nafai> which is what I'm trying to avoid
<Nafai> (again, sorry if I'm not explaining this well)
<bratsche> Oh I see.
<Nafai> for example, when a given menu item is clicked, do this action
<Nafai> vino is worse, I think I would have to copy and paste a lot more code, and the differences would only be a line or two in each method
<bratsche> Can you have a wrapper object that holds either a statusicon or indicator object, and which contains the common code like signal callbacks?
<Nafai> that might make sense
<bratsche> If all else fails then you may just have to #ifdef HAVE_APP_INDICATORS / #else / #endif in your code.
<bratsche> Ideally we want the code to be good to send upstream, but at the end of the day the primary goal is to just get through the list of applications so we can ship them in Lucid.
<Nafai> right
<Nafai> I've got far enough with brasero and am familiar enough that I could easily prototype this change
<bratsche> So I'd probably say if you're stuck on something like this, just do something slightly hacky if you need to in order to get through the list and make notes about which apps you can come back to and improve the quality of.
<Nafai> jcastro: opinion?
<jcastro> I think that makes sense.
<jcastro> I'm concious of getting it in the distro asap before the deadline
<jcastro> after that if they slice it apart and we have to iterate a bunch of times then that's what we'll have to do
<Nafai> so for the first deadline, we can accept there is some copy and pasted code, but with the plan to go back and fix later in the cycle, so that we can feel like there is something we can share upstream
<jcastro> yes, except I would be more comfortable submitting the code in the upstream bug anyway so they could at least see what we're doing
<Nafai> ok, with the caveat, saying "Hey, I know there is this problem...what would make you more likely to accept this?"
<jcastro> Nafai, and perhaps lay out a little rationale and what conclusion you came up with (ie. a little summary of the conversation you just had)
<Nafai> good idea
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> that would at least kick off the conversation
<Nafai> ok, good
<Nafai> bratsche: thanks for the ideas, sorry if I was unclear
<jcastro> gnome is mostly frozen for this cycle anyway, so it's not like we have a deadline looming to get it accepted upstream.
<Nafai> I'm going to go take a little break, I'll get back and work on updating the rb patch, then I'm really not blocked on brasero, vino, and gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> so I've got plenty to keep me busy today :)
<jcastro> steady progress on each bug will be the way to go I think
<Nafai> def.
<Nafai> bbiab
<bratsche> Thanks for your work Nafai
<tgpraveen12> i just updated my lucid and got the volume control indicator. few probs
<tgpraveen12> 1. i cant change the volume using keyboard i can just use the up down keys on kb to scroll up and down the menu items but not change volume.
<tgpraveen12> 2. now i can no longer change the volume with my mouse scroll wheel by just the notification area icon. more clicks reqd
<tgpraveen12> 3. once the indicator menu is opened. mouse scroll down increases volume and scroll up dec it. imho this should be reversed
<tgpraveen12> should i file bugs for them?
<jcastro> Nafai, when you get back concentrate on finishing the apps, then go back to rb.
<jcastro> tgpraveen12, someone's already filed a bug on 2.
<tgpraveen12> bug# if u have handy?
<jcastro> bah, can't find it now
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/521046
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521046 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "can't change audio using mouse wheel (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgpraveen12> thx,
<seb128> tgpraveen12, yes open bugs
<tgpraveen12> ok
<Nafai> jcastro: Okay
<Nafai> darn tv, stupid distractions :)
<Nafai> Okay, that's a little closer with bratsche's changes
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/bluetooth.png
<bratsche> Nice.
<Nafai> I'm sure it's something I'm not doing now
<Nafai> I'll let you know if it isn't
<bratsche> Nafai: Keep rocking dude!
<Nafai> :)  wee, thanks!
<jcastro> Nafai, looking good!
<Nafai> Hopefully I can track down the issue real quick like ;)
<jcastro> Nafai, when do you end-of-day? if you don't mind I'd like to do a quick call and go over each app so I can have an updated status
<Nafai> generally around 5 or so mountain
<jcastro> Nafai, so let's do a call around 2.5 hours or so?
<Nafai> sure
<Nafai> works for me
<Nafai> just verifying, I can't get the menu open event?  gnome-bluetooth uses that to cancel any notifications that are on screen
<Nafai> HI tedg
<Nafai> quick question for you :)
<tedg> Nafai: Heh, okay.
<Nafai> just verifying, I can't get the menu open event?  gnome-bluetooth uses that to cancel any notifications that are on screen
<Nafai> they have a popup_activate signal
<tedg> Nafai: It has been the plan to add one... but it's getting really close to feature freeze, so I don't know if it'll make it.
<tedg> Nafai: It shouldn't be an issue though.
<Nafai> okay, I can leave that part as a "TODO"
<tedg> Nafai: As the reason that gnome-bluetooth does that is because of notification-daemon, and notify-osd handles this much better.
<Nafai> oh, good to know then
<GogglesGuy> tedg: So the Application Panel Indicators (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators) seems to work somewhat different than the proposed desktop standard (http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/index.html). Can anybody shed some light on this? To me it seems like there are two standards being implemented right now. jono 's blogpost gives the impression of only one standard. (http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/02/10/kde-applicat
<Nafai> Hrm, I'm seeing this in my indicator-applet.log, I wonder if this is part of the reason my menu is funky and showing things it shouldn't:
<Nafai> Indicator Item property 'visible' unknown
<Nafai> Is that for one of the icons or for a menu item?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: The KSNI spec defines the "how" of how applications can communicate with visualizations over dbus.  But, it provides very little of what that actually means.  AppIndicators take a few of the values in KSNI and say exactly how we are going to use them.  So an Application using AppIndicators will work in KDE as it still follows the how provided by KSNI and applications that work with KSNI will work in AppIndicators, just not a
<tedg> Nafai: Probably for a menu item.  It should be 'enabled'.
<tedg> Nafai: Oh, wait, sorry.
<tedg> Nafai: That's from libindicate, it's probably not related.  It's from the messaging menu.
<Nafai> oh, okay
<GogglesGuy> tedg: I understand that the implementations may differ on how they interpret certain aspects of the spec, but for example the "Menu" property in the current implementation is required for a status icon to be visible but the spec doesn't have such property. Hence anyone following the spec won't be invisible in that case.
<Nafai> ahah
<Nafai> I figured out what is going on
<Nafai> tedg: so you pass a menu to the app-indicator's API, it parses it and then passes the structure over D-bus to the service?  And then the applet recreates it?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: Yes, we're working with the KDE folks and I believe the plan is that they'll add it (if they haven't already).  We've written the code for KDE libs so that it adds that as in KDE you provide a menu, it was just shown as a popup with the secondary click event instead of through dbusmenu.
<tedg> Nafai: Correct.
<Nafai> ok
<tedg> Nafai: That way on KDE the menu gets recreated in QT and looks native to the panel there.
<Nafai> so gnome-bluetooth updates the menu after it is set on the status icon, including hiding items, etc.  so I need to set the menu again whenever the menu changes?
<qense> tedg: I'm hunting down the bug that I've asked about in this channel a few times already and I've got a question about the way Indicator-Application handles the labels of the GtkImageMenuItems. Somehow AppInd seems to use the stock label when a stock icon has been set, even when a custom label has been set.
<tedg> Nafai: You shouldn't have to.  I'm unsure how updating works -- that'd be a question for bratsche
<Nafai> okay
<tedg> qense: Okay.  Sounds like a bug to me.
<qense> tedg: It's reporter already, but I wanted to see if I could find its cause. I should have asked what I wanted to ask with my previous question -- I was far from clear -- where does AppInd get the MenuItem label from when setting the MenuItem label? The DBus property 'label', or the GtkImageMenuItem's 'label' property?
<Nafai> bratsche: Around?
<GogglesGuy> tedg: so do I understand correctly you want to support both the "Activate"  "ContextMenu" etc methods and the dbusmenu method?
<bratsche> Nafai, tedg: Yeah, right now I think it's only parsing through the menu when you set it.  Let me look to see what's involved in having it update it automagically.
<Nafai> ok :)
<tedg> qense: If you grab lp:indicator-application then go to src/libappindicator/app-indicator.c you can see.  Just search for "STOCK" :)  That'll probably answer your next two questions too ;)
<qense> tedg: OK, thank you for your time!
<tedg> GogglesGuy: We're not going to use those methods with the appindicator service running on Ubuntu, but applications using libappindicator will fallback to using them if the dbusmenu support isn't there.
<GogglesGuy> I see
<qense> ah, found the bug!
<bratsche> Nafai: I'll cook up a patch for it right now.
<Nafai> bratsche, Awesome!
<GogglesGuy> tedg: Iyou do know that the first bugs/feature requests that people will report is mouse wheel scrolling, right click context menu and the activate click support. 
<Nafai> okay, this is a good time to take my lunch
<GogglesGuy> Much of the GtkStatusIcon didn't support for a very long time
<tedg> GogglesGuy: Oh, they already have :)
<GogglesGuy> tedg: Mind you I do like the way dbusmenu would work, but perhaps you should be able to specify that either for a right click or left click... :)
<qense> Only the mouse wheel scrolling is worth saving, all the others conflict with the design document.
<GogglesGuy> qense: I think the design document doesn't match reality though...
<tedg> GogglesGuy: The thing that we want is them to behave consistently and like normal menus.  Which don't work differently depending on the mouse button you use.
<Nafai> That's one of the things I like about app-indicators
<Nafai> I never know if I need to left-click or right-click to get functionality (or specific functionality) out of things in the notification area
<qense> Where is the documentation for libdbusmenu? I'd like to take a look at the reference manual of DbusmenuMenuitem.
<qense> Nafai: indeed, I like consistency
<tedg> qense: I don't have it generating anywhere right now. :(  The functions are documented though.
<tedg> qense: lp:dbusmenu
<bratsche> It would be nice to get that stuff into devhelp.
<qense> tedg: That's fine, I just found the code myself. Thanks for providing it as well, though. ;)
<qense> bratsche: indeed, there is way too little documentation from Ayatana in Devhelp atm
<tedg> bratsche: Yeah, it's just a PITA to set up gtk-doc so I haven't done it yet.
<bratsche> I think we have libindicate in there, but nobody has gotten around to libdbusmenu.
<tedg> An libappindicator is there as well.
<tedg> I need to figure out how to get gtk-doc to make nice web docs as well.
<vish> tedg: i *think* i found how gnome-main-menu orients the menu to the panel  , but now sure how to apply it to the application indicators > Bug 498182
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498182 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Indicator-application does not support vertical panels (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498182
<vish> comment 1
<bratsche> tedg: Do we have bugs open for the modules missing gtk-doc support yet?
<tedg> I'm sure it's not impossible, as everyone else does it, but I've never really tried.
<tedg> bratsche: We had a couple, I'm not sure about for all of them though.
<qense> tedg: Isn't there a default, already good-looking, template from gtk-doc?
<qense> a better looking than what appindicator is using now?
<tedg> vish: Well that's because the panel is using a box for packing, we're using a MenuBar, so it's probably be a bit different.
<vish> hmm.. :(
<bratsche> What's the problem?
<tedg> qense: There's templates, but I think the bigger issues is getting it linked in with stuff like gtk.org for the GTK+ docs.  It's possible to do, I'm just not sure how.
<vish> bratsche: application menu does not switch[re-orient] when the panel is vertical panel
<vish> the icons get hidden out of the screen
<qense> well, you're probably already busy enough with actual development, so It's understandable. Isn't there a specific documentation team that knows these kind of things?
<vish> bratsche: i thought i could use the gnome-main-menu code for that , but guess I'm lost :(
<tedg> qense: Sounds great, you should start one ;)  I imagine it's just figuring out what library.gnome.org does and copying it.
<qense> tedg: I wish I had the time to do so. :)
<bratsche> vish: Does it expose GtkOrientation somewhere?
<vish> bratsche: not really sure  
 * vish checks
<vish> bratsche: gnome-main-menu does not
<bratsche> http://library.gnome.org/devel/panel-applet/stable/PanelApplet.html#PanelAppletOrient
<bratsche> http://library.gnome.org/devel/panel-applet/stable/PanelApplet.html#panel-applet-get-orient
<bratsche> vish: That might be a good place to start from if this is something you're interested in hacking on.
<vish> hmm.. bratsche thanks.. will have a look
<bratsche> vish: I don't have time to work on this right now, but if you're interested in it then I can try to help you out some.
<vish> bratsche: but that^ part i think wont work , since tedg mentions app indicator uses the menubar , while gnome-mani-menu uses the box
<bratsche> vish: Yeah, but app indicators still live inside a panel applet ultimately.  So that applet would need to know its orientation and then communicate that to the indicator.
<vish> ah, ok
<vish> bratsche: i'll try to check how to make it work and get back to you :)
<bratsche> vish: Oh, and lastly you'd need to listen to this signal: http://library.gnome.org/devel/panel-applet/stable/PanelApplet.html#PanelApplet-change-orient
<vish> cool , thanks..
<qense> bratsche: fiiiix!
<qense> ahem
<qense> bratsche: I've written a fix for the bug that was bugging me a few days ago and that I assigned to you
<bratsche> Fantastic!
<bratsche> What's the url?
<qense> bratsche: I just submitted a merge request assigned to you, for branch lp:~qense/indicator-application/fix-520048 , of course a fix for bug 520048
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520048 in indicator-application "Custom labels in GtkActionEntries aren't resepected by Application Indicators C-bindings (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520048
<qense> I've tested it and it seems to work very well.
<bratsche> Cool, I'll take a look at it.
<qense> bratsche: thanks
<bratsche> Nafai: I'm posing lp:~bratsche/indicator-application/menu-changes - do you have time to see if this fixes the issues you were having in gnome-bluetooth?
<bratsche> s/posing/posting
<Nafai> Sure, what's the best way to test it locally?
<bratsche> tedg? ^
<jono> kenvandine, is the sound indicator shipped in Lucid?
<jono> I just dist-upgraded and see no volume control
<qense> jono: yes
<qense> I have it running here.
<qense> did you reboot/relog?
<jono> qense, yep
<jono> rebooted
<tedg> jono: It might not be installed by default yet, try installing indicator-sound.
<tedg> Nafai: Best way...
<jono> tedg, ahhh thats it
<bratsche> Do you have to relogin after installing indicator-sound?
<tedg> Nafai: Probably the best way is to merge it into a local packaging branch.
<tedg> bratsche: killall indicator-applet will work.
<bratsche> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/indicator-application/fix-520048/+merge/19201
<bratsche> tedg: You want to review this as well?  It looks fine to me.
<Nafai> tedg: What's the packaging branch named?
<jono> wow
<tedg> Nafai: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-application/ubuntu
<jono> I am getting spammed by indicator applet quit unexpectedly dialog boxes
<Nafai> Thanks
<qense> bratsche: I have already signed the Contributor Agreement, if that's required
 * jono uninstalls sound-indicator :)
<jono> indicator-sound, rather
<kenvandine> jono, it should be there by default
<qense> he's quit already
<kenvandine> saw that :/
<jono> tedg, how do I start indicator applet?
<jono> what is it called?
<bratsche> jono: Right-click the panel and click the "add" thing.
<bratsche> It's called Indicator Applet.
<jono> ahhh yes
<jono> thanks bratsche :)
<qense> but it doesn't contain the volume control thing
<kenvandine> it should
<kenvandine> and the old one shouldn't be there anymore
<bratsche> I really want to convince someone to reverse the mousewheel events for indicator-sound though.
<kenvandine> seb128 killed it earlier
<qense> Was it moved from indicator application to the applet?
<bratsche> Because I'm used to mousewheel-up increasing the sound.
<kenvandine> qense, they all hang off the indicator-applet
<qense> ah, I never knew that
<kenvandine> stuff using indicator-application also are attached to it :)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<qense> tedg, bratsche: thanks for approving
<Nafai> brb
<qense> Is this <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=indicator-application> already linked to from some places? It contains a neat list of applications that still need Indicator Applications support.
<tedg> qense: I think so, jcastro would know ^
<jcastro> qense, yep that's it.
<qense> tedg, jcastro: good
<jcastro> qense, there are tons in universe which probably need bugs, however talking to the upstream directly can be quicker.
<Nafai> uh, so I'm new to bzr, what do I have to do to merge cody's changes with the packaging branch?
<Nafai> I have them both checked out
<Nafai> I thought I did it, but it doesn't look like it
<qense> jcastro: if only we could get that list done I'd be very happy
<qense> Nafai: bzr merge ../path/to/branch-you-want-to-merge
<jcastro> qense, Nafai's got like 3 pending ones to land here shortly
<qense> splendid!
<Nafai> Yeah, I'm really close :)
<Nafai> qense, Okay, I did that, but it is saying I have pending merges when I do bzr status
<qense> you did mark those bugs as In Progress, did you?
<qense> bzr commit should fix that iirc
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> I'm used to git :)
<qense> Nafai: you can associate a commit with an LP bug with the command 'bzr commit --fixes lp:bug_number', btw
<Nafai> Yes, mine are "in progress"
<qense> ok, I just wanted to be sure ;)
<jcastro> qense, seahorse could use a look if you want to get into Vala
<qense> jcastro: are the Vala bindings already included?
<Nafai> I was looking forward to that :)
<qense> I don't want to steal Nafai's fun. ;)
<jcastro> qense, I believe njpatel has some mostly-finished-stuff that with some prodding would make him finish them
<qense> jcastro: is that bug #510610, or is it somewhere else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510610 in indicator-application "Add Vala bindings (affects: 3)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510610
<jcastro> yep, that's it
<qense> ok
<jcastro> qense, if you want an easy one look at gnome-gmail-notifier
<qense> does anyone actually use that still?
<jcastro> I do!
<qense> but it uses Bonobo!
<jcastro> heh
<Nafai> I want something that works
<qense> and the whole libgnome stack
<jcastro> qense, ok, how about banshee or epiphany or ekiga?
<Nafai> But gnome-gmail-notifier isn't installable
<Nafai> It needs to be updated to use a new version of libsoup
<Nafai> bratsche: I'll work on a small test case for the insensitivy issue next week
<qense> I'll probably take a look at Banshee, since I'm using it myself as well and would want it to use AppInd. It does use quite a 'sophisticated' tray icon system. Lots of classes, etc.
<qense> Nafai: jcastro can make everything install when he wants it to
<jcastro> qense, upstream (abock) has shown interest, but doesn't have time to do the work
<jcastro> qense, I think he wouldn't mind losing the crack
<bratsche> Nafai: I posted the branch that watches for visibility changes, so that should fix another issue you're having for gnome-bluetooth.
<qense> probably
<Nafai> bratsche: oh, cool.
<Nafai> I'm having problems getting this to build in pbuilder
<qense> gnome-gmail-notifier: Depends: libsoup2.2-8 (>= 2.2.98) but it is not installable
<Nafai> qense, Yes, that's the problem :)
<qense> I'm reporting the bug
<jcastro> qense, can you confirm that g-c-c is using the app indicator when you get a chance? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/497857
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497857 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jcastro> I just fired it up but it went in the old tray
<qense> jcastro: will check
<Nafai> jcastro: Do you have the very latest package?
<jcastro> Nafai, I have a bunch of updates of libappindicator stuff
 * jcastro upgrades
<Nafai> hrm
<Nafai> It is working for me :)
<jcastro> I am checking on all my stuff, I just want another person to confirm so I am not crazy
<qense> bug 521185
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521185 in gnome-gmail-notifier (Ubuntu) "gnome-gmail-notifier: Depends: libsoup2.2-8 (>= 2.2.98) but it is not installable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521185
<qense> jcastro: where is the tray icon used in gnome-c-c?
<Nafai> qense, gnome typing monitor
<qense> thanks
<Nafai> np
<Nafai> uh
<jcastro> which one does the Display icon?
<jcastro> for switching resolutions, etc.
<Nafai> I don't know, I didn't seen a GtkStatusIcon anywhere else
<Nafai> Though I think I remember jpetersen mentioned something about earlier
<qense> I don't see a systray icon for display-properties
<jcastro> you have to check the box
<jcastro> it's the thing Federico just blogged abotu
<qense> is that already in Lucid?
<jcastro> gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-display-properties
<jcastro> no but the current one is in there and has a checkbox to put the display thing in the panel
<qense> ah, that one
<qense> nope, no AppIndicator support here as well
<jcastro> Nafai, let's investigate that one after the current list.
<Nafai> ok
<GogglesGuy> hmmm I'm getting:Getting layout failed on client :1.85 object /StatusMenu: Expected type guint, got type code 's'"
<GogglesGuy> doesn't GetLayout return a string?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: A string and an uint.  XML for the layout and the uint for the revision.
<GogglesGuy> Ah, I must be using some older definition then...
<qense> A problem with Banshee is that its own notification system must go. We cannot show bubbles or squares at an AppInd icon, can we?
<tedg> qense: No, there's a guide for porting some of that in the notify-osd porting guide.
<tedg> qense: As the big change there was in notify-osd making apps unable to position notifications.
<qense> tedg: OK, I'll have a look there, thanks. Banshee should already be using Notify-OSD for a lot of things iirc, but now the last remained of its own system will go.
<GogglesGuy> When I send the menu layout with for example: <menu id=0> the indicator-application will crash. Changing it to <menu id="0"> will make it work. Shouldn't both be valid?
<tedg> GogglesGuy: Uhm, I think that the quotes are needed for valid XML...  but none the less, even with invalid XML, it shouldn't crash.
<Nafai> So I'm having problem trying to build packages locally for the app indicators, using bratsche's patches
<Nafai> tedg, bratsche: got a moment?
<tedg> Nafai: Actually, I need to run right now... sorry.
<Nafai> :)
<bratsche> Nafai: What's the problem?
<Nafai> I'm usually good at this, but having problems trying to build packages locally :)
<Nafai> I checked out the packaging branch, then merged in your changes with it, then tried building it with pbuilder
<bratsche> Nafai: Actually don't worry about it, I already tested the visibility changing part of it and ted has merged it into trunk.
<Nafai> Oh sweet :)
<Nafai> so there will be packages soon?
<bratsche> Nafai: The part I didn't test was if you actually add or remove menuitems to the GtkMenu after you've added it.  I think it should work, but I didn't test.  If you find any apps that do this, let me know.. I'd be interested to know if it works or not. :)
<Nafai> Yeah, gnome bluetooth does, I think
<bratsche> We should ping kenvandine about updating the indicator-application package.
<bratsche> Okay, well once this gets up into the PPA let me know if there's anything more I can do with it for you.
<bratsche> I'm probably going to head out pretty soon too, but you can msg me on irc or drop me an email to bratsche@gnome.org
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> does the ppa have lucid packages?
<jcastro> qense, transmission icon is broken for me in a-i
<bratsche> I'm not sure.
<jcastro> qense, also, IMO the banshee one would end up looking just like the existing RB one.
<bratsche> I would assume so though.
<jcastro> qense, though they have submenus for repeat and shuffle.
<qense> jcastro: the transmission icon is indeed broken, I've sent a patch upstream to fix that, but that patch only works when it's broken, otherwise the icon won't show up
<qense> it's all very weird
<qense> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2900
<qense> The patch uses TRAY_ICON as icon name when it doesn't exist and if it does it uses "transmission" (whoops) That does work, fix the patch and it stops working.
<jcastro> qense, ok, after we finish getting these in before featurefreeze we can go through them all 
<qense> jcastro: the appindicator support will be included in Transmission 1.90, cjohnson had a talk with the devs about its release date.
<jcastro> yeah that's awesome
<qense> I just hope that I can figure out what's wrong with my patch. :S
<jcastro> this has motivated me to switch to Transmission
<jcastro> was using Deluge before
<qense> :)
<qense> Transmission is a really neat bittorent tracker
<qense> it even has a nice web interface and a daemon!
<jcastro> Nafai, I was thinking (outloud) that the typing break should be more like "timer-applet"
<jcastro> it's a little countdown clock thing I found that is handy
<Nafai> hrm, I think I've tried it
<jcastro> it's a little pie chart that counts down
<jcastro> but I don't know what design people think of it.
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> That would be nice, and it would be a non annoying animation that makes sense
#ayatana 2010-02-14
<kklimonda> hmm.. wrt new indicator-sound - haven't it already been tried to display it sideways ? people are going to scream - are there any good nontechnical reasons why is it done this way?
<vish> kklimonda: thats the _new_  design ;)  > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<kklimonda> vish, right - and haven't it already be done at some point?
<kklimonda> I remember people complaining about this layout then
<vish> kklimonda: well , earlier the change was done by the applet itself.. but not designed by the design team so its new now ;p  ... j/k     anyways , i'm not sure how you can get both the vertical slider and the options in one menu
<vish> kklimonda: do note that the right click options now need to be present with the left click itself , so its a compromise
<vish> kklimonda: mpt might be _the_ person to answer your questions though :)
<kklimonda> I know but it sounds like "well, we have created a spec that doesn't really work so now we have to compromise" - that's what I'm going to hear in few days or weeks when more people see it :)
<kklimonda> changes like this should come with the manual how to defend them ;)
<vish> lol
<jakubo> hi
<jakubo> i was redirected from ubuntu+1 irc here for the request of removing the left click menu on rhythmbox in upper taskbar
<qense> jakubo: What would you like to do it else?
<jakubo> just the way it was before
<jakubo> left click mean open the window
<jakubo> right click does everything else
<jakubo> especially reight click for clsing rhythmbox in task bar.....
<jakubo> im sry but its driving me nuts
<qense> jakubo: I'm afraid we can't honour your request. This new systray icon is a new feature of Ubuntu Lucid. We're working on getting a consistent approach to the system tray, which means that all right-click context menus were removed.
<qense> This is desired behaviour.
<jakubo> please tell me its a joke...
<qense> jakubo: no, it's meant to improve the systray and make it more consistent and easier to fine tune
<jakubo> have you tried it or are you using other programs?
<qense> I'm actively using it and even working on porting applications to this new standard, actually.
<jakubo> please dont tell me the volume manager will ask you whethre you want to open the volume manager on left click, im sry but i cant really take it serious...
<qense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators contains the specification
<qense> jakubo: yes, the volume manager will do that as well
<jakubo> actually i was kidding about this....
<qense> ?
<jakubo> you invest manpower for reduction of usability?
<qense> No, we see it as an improvement of usability.
<qense> I agree that it isn't fun to change your habits, but eventually this should make your life a lot easier.
<jakubo> to open the rhythmbox window you need to hit 3 precise clicks instead of one
<qense> three? I thought it was two.
<jakubo> yes but the window isnt in front so you need to search it in the lower taskbar and click on it
<qense> jakubo: That's worth a bug report, if it's not already reported.
<jakubo> then please do it yourself i think this is madness and im not going to contribute to this
<qense> jakubo: if you don't like it I'd suggest to remove the indicator applet from your panel. Then the library will use the fall-back and create the previously default GtkStatusIcon systray icon.
<jakubo> ok sounds fair
<jakubo> but i will have these messages displayed wont i?
<qense> The whole messaging applet will be gone as well without the indicator applet.
<jakubo> these black boxes displaying messages
<jakubo> great...
<qense> It's integrated.
<jakubo> do you think its an improvement or why did you say so?
<qense> I do think that is an improvement, otherwise I wouldn't have said that.
<jakubo> but you do see my point?
<qense> jakubo: I agree that it is annoying to change habits, but I don't think that it is so bad and that eventually it will turn out to work better.
<jakubo> so what exactly is the benefit?
<qense> Integration with KDE (both ways), consistent behaviour, consistent looks (icon theming for the tray only is now possible), easier navigation (arrow keys can be used to navigate between different tray icons), easier to manage in the tray (when we adapt the tray to work better we don't have to adapt all applications, we just process the data we get from the applications differently)
<jakubo> sounds to me like improvements in programming
<tgpraveen12> jakubo: when u see the finished product in lucid final
<tgpraveen12> and how it all integrates together maybe then u will appreciate it
<jakubo> i hope too, otherwise id be dissappointed
<jakubo> is that the reason why there is no skype in the repos?
<qense> jakubo: No, we don't ban applications from the repos when they don't use it.
<qense> Skype cannot be included in the repositories because of its license.
<qense> They don't allow us to, iirc.
#ayatana 2011-02-07
<RAOF> Is there a bug somewhere for the invisible input-catching window on the left side of the screen?  My launchpad-fu seems to be failing me.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I think so, can't remember the bug #
<smspillaz> RAOF: Although for all I think I added a system to hide those windows when we don't need them
<smspillaz> *for wall
<RAOF> When *do* you need a 320px wide invisible window awkwardly on-top on the left most sid?
<RAOF> s/sid/side/
<RAOF> :)
<smspillaz> oh
<smspillaz> that's something else
<smspillaz> RAOF: actually
<smspillaz> might be the invisible window bug I've been trying to track down
<smspillaz> xwininfo -all it
<RAOF> Eat hot pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563699/ !
<RAOF> smspillaz: ^^^ if you missed it.
<DBO> RAOF, write me a recommendation!
<DBO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jassmith
<DBO> its about time I got me an Ubuntu Membership :
<DBO> :P
<DBO> RAOF, also I want you to know, I got xdnd going good and stable now :)
<DBO> so happy days are here again
<RAOF> DBO: Yay!  Awesome!
<DBO> RAOF, I am not ashamed to admit I literally did a dance around the house the first time I was able to retrieve the dropped drag data
<DBO> I also have a website now :)
<DBO> http://codearmada.com/
<RAOF> I hope there was an appropriate soundtrack!
<DBO> the one thing that surprised me was that nobody had registered it
<smspillaz> RAOF: hmm, 320x1000
<RAOF> Yup.  That's the height of the monitor-24px, incidentally.
<smspillaz> RAOF: the window seems to have not set the WM_NAME hint though
<smspillaz> DBO: ahh, that explains codearmada
<DBO> :)
<smspillaz> yeah, you changed your nick
<DBO> oh that was just for kicks
 * smspillaz should really host his own site
<DBO> I have hosting now :)
 * smspillaz can get free hosting from ucc.asn.au, but I'm not sure how happy they'll be if the side gets redditted
<smspillaz> maybe I'll just pay wordpress for a custom domain name
<smspillaz> DBO: oh, also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqExRbb6xVc
<smspillaz> giant inflatible ball crowd surfing person!
<RAOF> smspillaz: Any debugging you'd like from me before I restart compiz and that window goes away?
<DBO> RAOF, the invisible window?
<RAOF> DBO: Yes.
<RAOF> The invisible window of great annoyance.
<RAOF> I *like* the left-most 320px of my display.  It contains all sorts of useful things.
<DBO> so here is a bit of fun information I learned from mutter
<DBO> 1) there are all sorts of fun X Windows that are stacked below you desktop window
<DBO> these are all invisible windows used for weird things by applications
<DBO> 2) they sit at 0,0
<DBO> 3) compiz was having trouble stacking this properl
<RAOF> This one doesn't.
<RAOF> This one sits at 0,24
<DBO> reparenting will do that...
<DBO> anyhow
<DBO> the change I put into the glib branch of compiz has fixed it for me
<smspillaz> DBO: in compiz those unmapped windows sit on top
<smspillaz> which is kind of annoying, but apparantly that's the way you're supposed to do it
<DBO> still
<DBO> the i = 0 fix fixes it
<smspillaz> I know that
<smspillaz> I told you that :p
<DBO> i have not had a stacking issue all day
<smspillaz> it was a typo I didn't really get around to fixing though I noticed it a week ago :p
<smspillaz> DBO: out of curiousity, how big is the dash window?
<smspillaz> ah well, nah, it would sit by the launcher offset in that case
<DBO> yeah its not the dash window :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: the bug is that it gets managed and then unmanged very quickly (hence the parent is the root window) but I've not been able to track this one down because it happens really rarely
<smspillaz> so I'm working on other things like making the switcher faster
<smspillaz> which was a lot more work than I expected really
<smspillaz> the goal is to still have a nice switcher with no X window behind it
<smspillaz> so that it appears instantly
<RAOF> As in not use a protocol window?  Funky.
<RAOF> Yeah.  You're the compositor.  The framebuffer is your bitch.
<smspillaz> RAOF: :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: you know about the insanity of how the switcher currently works right?
<RAOF> No, I don't.
<smspillaz> ok, here goes
<smspillaz> RAOF: so the nice background (curved edges + text)
<smspillaz> that is actually painted by the decorator
<RAOF> Except that the decorator is meant to draw... yeah.
<smspillaz> but also
<smspillaz> there's an X window we create with a solid color as the "main" background
<smspillaz> which is a "splash" type window
<smspillaz> but has the decoration hint set
<smspillaz> so the decorator sees it
<smspillaz> and then goes "yay a window to decorate!"
<smspillaz> except that it sees a special thing saying "oh, I'm a switcher selecting a window"
<smspillaz> so it goes "ok, lets use a special decoration for you"
<smspillaz> so it is just a normal window, with a hack to have a special decoration
<smspillaz> but it gets worse
<RAOF> I'm shuddering.
<smspillaz> since now that we are reparenting, the decoration manager requires the switcher to have a parent frame window in order to actually paint the rounded edges and text
<smspillaz> but in order to display and hide the switcher we map and unmap the window
<smspillaz> but in order to do that, the ICCCM says that you also need to unreparent on unmap and reparent on map
<smspillaz> so every time you want to display the switcher, you have like 10 extremely expensive blocking X requests
<smspillaz> create, create, reparent, configure, configure, map, map
<smspillaz> + a few others like save set management and stuff
<smspillaz> just to display an nice background!
<smspillaz> so I'm going to rip all of this out and allow the decorator to still paint the switcher without having this window madness
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> That seems like an excessive use of X :)
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> well the old design was just insane anyways
<smspillaz> RAOF: also, in the gdk decorator we were massively abusing gdk
<smspillaz> RAOF: gdk_add_filter (NULL, func, NULL);
<smspillaz> gdk_window_add_filter (NULL, func, NULL);
<RAOF> Ah, and the reason you're using the decorator *at all* is because that's a per-toolkit thing, so you don't need different switchers for different DEs.
<smspillaz> exactly
<smspillaz> but the design was still insane
<smspillaz> RAOF: also, I believe the main reason was because we had to use some gtk stuff and that required glib, and we couldn't put it in the compiz process since that would make it tied to gnome (this is back when kde did not support glib)
<RAOF> Sigh.
<smspillaz> DBO: can I steal your wiki page setup ?
<smspillaz> :p
<smspillaz> I'm wondering how long we can make this chain of reference :p
<DBO> considering I stole it myself
<DBO> yes
<smspillaz> awesome
<smspillaz> DBO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smspillaz :)
<DBO> will add review
<smspillaz> you don't need to add any review yet :)
<DBO> smspillaz, xdnd seems to generate random leave events
<DBO> any thoughts on that?
<smspillaz> DBO: that's expected
<smspillaz> DBO: when you do an active grab (eg xdnd) you'll get leave events on any windows that had focus
<smspillaz> there's a field though to tell you that it was because of a grab
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, xevent->xcrossing.leave.mode == NotifyGrab
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, xevent->xcrossing.mode == NotifyGrab
<DBO> ah
<DBO> thanks
<smspillaz> DBO: I had to deal with this problem a while back
<smspillaz> DBO: you'll also get FocusOut events with a similar mode
<smspillaz> DBO: remember that bug where gtk links don't work if you reparent ?
<smspillaz> its because gtk is stupid and /does not/ check that xevent->xcrossing.mode field on LeaveEvents
<smspillaz> so it thinks you actually moved the mouse out of the window -_-
<smspillaz> DBO: question for you
<smspillaz> DBO: say I have a child window Y inside of X
<smspillaz> and I do XSelectInput (dpy, Y, ButtonPressMask);
<smspillaz> why do I not get button events on it?
<smspillaz> I was thinking that maybe you need to do a passive grab on it but that makes zero sense
<DBO> hmmmm
<DBO> you really should
<smspillaz> I'll keep looking into it then
<smspillaz> ah right I see what's going on
<smspillaz> we're creating the window, getting a create notify for it and then changing the event mask to something that doesn't contain button events
<smspillaz> ok, not even that helps :/
<MacSlow> hey everybody!
<spikeb> hi
<MacSlow> hi spikeb
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> MacSlow, didrocks: good morning
<smspillaz> hi @ all
<didrocks> good morning MacSlow, smspillaz
<didrocks> and kvalo :)
<MacSlow> hey didrocks
<MacSlow> hey kvalo smspillaz, dbarth, oSoMoN
<MacSlow> didrocks, how was fosdem?
<didrocks> MacSlow: fosdem was great (and tiring ;)). Lot of people, lot of interesting discussions. Enjoying Brussels once more  ;)
<didrocks> nice to be back to a quiet place though :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, :)
<oSoMoN> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> didrocks, did they record much of the talks again?
<didrocks> MacSlow: not a lot unfortunatly. The main track was recoreded but that's about it
<didrocks> recorded*
<MacSlow> didrocks, ah... too bad
<didrocks> but I didn't find a really stricking conference like "OMG…" TBH
<oSoMoN> didrocks: a shame I didn’t know you were going, I was there too, would have been cool to meet
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh rihght, I missed sladen too. Well, there was the wiki page and I was at the ubuntu booth a lot (and the GNOME one)… Next time!
<didrocks> I met our know LibreOffice maintainer btw :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: seems that the invisible window bug also appears in the standard session, without unity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I just saw it then
<smspillaz> couldn't debug it though; wasn't ready
<kamstrup|hackfes> why do I always get doxygen errors if I compile nux, pull in some changes, and then compile nux again?
<kamstrup|hackfes> is it just me?
<ikt> heya, I don't know if my question goes here, I'm just wondering about the boot up process
<ikt> and if there are any plans to further streamline it
<sladen> didrocks: missed you... somebody told me you were around the Debian/Ubuntu stand, just not at the same time!
<didrocks> sladen: yeah, vx did it, I was at the GNOME booth at this time :/
<didrocks> sladen: and so, 10 minutes later, when vx told he sent you at the Debian/Ubuntu stand, it was too late :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: you mean, when you configure?
<kamstrup> autogen && make && sleep 1000000000 && bzr pull && make => error
<kamstrup> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum, it's not AM_CONDITIONAL() DOC… blablabla issue then?
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes, that's the one!
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, I made some research last Friday about it (I'm hitting that since the start), I wasn't able to find why automake is complaining…
<didrocks> kamstrup: people just tell "doxygen isn't installed" in your system, which is a lie
<didrocks> kamstrup: that's the reason why I always compiles nux in a pbuilder, where I don't have the issue :/
<kamstrup> didrocks: hehe, mighty odd
<kamstrup> didrocks: but nice to know it isn't just me
<didrocks> yeah, I'm quite reassured I'm not the only one
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: njpatel never had that, we discussed it a little during the Rally… I was really thinking it was a local issue, but no… Maybe there is another including from another package making this…
<kamstrup> didrocks: so it's a conspiracy...
<didrocks> exactly, against non english people, again!
<didrocks> :)
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> can i discuss unity development here?
<spikeb> yes
<DJKorbit> first thing...
<DJKorbit> i opened a bug related to unity which i'd like you to have a look please
<DJKorbit> because it looks like a bug to me, but not for the person that marked my bug as invalid
<DJKorbit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711877
<DJKorbit> i have screenshots attached to the bug
<spikeb> seems to be it should have been marked duplicate, not invalid.
<DJKorbit> the person that marked my bug as invalid thought that the bug that i was reporting was a design decision
<DJKorbit> that's why he marked it as invalid
<DJKorbit> second thing...
<DJKorbit> i have two icons in my dock that have two question marks, one for a systems reserved partition and another one for the windows partition
<DJKorbit> i want to remove those icons but i can't
<DJKorbit> right click only shows "open"
<DJKorbit> i've reported that bug and today i was going to try to fix it myself
<DJKorbit> i've downloaded unity code but i'd like some tips on where to start since i'm really not familiar with the code
<DJKorbit> anyone familiar with the code?
<didrocks> DJKorbit: DBO is the one familar with that part of code, he's not there right now but will be a little bit later
<DJKorbit> thanks
<DJKorbit> i'll try to get a little familiar with the code while i can
<didrocks> DJKorbit: yeah, start src/Launcher* I think (I don't think bamf play with this)
<DJKorbit> there is TrashLauncherIcon which inherits from SimpleLauncher
<DJKorbit> i'm trying to find what class represents the other icons, in particular app icons because they have a "Keep in launcher" option
<DJKorbit> which is the one i need to add to both icons that i don't want present
<cando_> DJKorbit, BAMFLauncherIcon represents the app icons
<DJKorbit> perfect, i'll look into that
<cando_> and DeviceLauncherIcon represents as the name says, the partition and so on..
<cando_> DJKorbit, btw if you want to understand how these "icons" works you should check out BAMF: https://launchpad.net/bamf
<DJKorbit> thanks very much
<DJKorbit> i'm working at the moment but once i have some spare moments i'll look into that
<cando_> fine..:)
<DJKorbit> i would be very happy to fix a bug for ubuntu
<cando_> DJKorbit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<cando_> i've started here...
<cando_> :)
<DJKorbit> i'll definitely look into that ;)
<DJKorbit> thanks very much
<cando_> jcastro is your man if you want to fix bitesize bug...:)
<jcastro> DJKorbit: feel free to ask questions!
<cando_> jcastro, now he's working but asap will look into some bugs..:)
<DJKorbit> i'm developing for a linux distro also
<DJKorbit> which will be based in ubuntu in our next release
<DJKorbit> our last release is mandriva based
<cando_> ah jcastro, i've proposed a merge for the "multiple click on trash icon" bug
<jcastro> I saw it this morning
<jcastro> high five
<cando_> :)
<jcastro> DJKorbit: DBO's out this morning, so feel free to just hang out or you can ask on the mailing list.
<DJKorbit> thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley. did you have a good weekend?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I did - very relaxing.  :)  Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it wasn't too bad thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm curious - have there been recent reports of being unable to use VirtualBox guest additions with the latest kernel?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, the latest kernel headers break it.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool.  Glad I'm not the only one.  :D
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/8143
<chrisccoulson> it happens quite frequently ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i figured out why the "Send a Copy To" menu wasn't working in thunderbird
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: what was it?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/88
<m_conley> ah, I see
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: glad to see it fixed.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it seems the same type of issue existed for the Mac too: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365405
<chrisccoulson> i borrowed some code from that solution ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: right on.  :)
<DBO> DJKorbit, hey dude
<DBO> how can I help you?
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> i was trying to fix a bug in unity that is really annoying to me
<DBO> what bug is that?
<DJKorbit> i want to insert the "keep in launcher" in my "system reserved" and windows partitions icon's in the dock
<DJKorbit> so that i can remove both icons
<DJKorbit> they only have the "open" option
<DBO> would it be fair to say the real bug here is that unmounted partitions on fixed media (non-removable) show up in the launcher?
<DJKorbit> more than fair ;)
<DBO> alright then, lets work on fixing that :)
<DBO> I have one of those partitions myself
<DBO> and I find it annoying as well
<DJKorbit> i think enough c++ to be able to fix the problem, but i'm not familiar with all gtk, gnome and dbus systems
<DJKorbit> *i think i know
<DJKorbit> i suppose when unity starts it checks for fixed media and puts it in the dock
<DBO> DJKorbit, well the problem file is in DeviceLauncherSection.cpp
<DBO> if you look we can see it pretty much blindly adds any device to the launcher
<DBO> and further it has not yet hooked the removal stuff
<DBO> ignore that last sentence
<DBO> the class it creates does that
<DJKorbit> i suppose there is a function in the volume monitor that tells me if the volume is/isn't mounted right?
<DJKorbit> it should be a matter of putting PopulateEntries' for loop code with a if to skip unmounted volumes
<tedg> klattimer, Did you see this merge?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/no-double-appointments/+merge/48672
<DJKorbit> DBO, i think i know how to fix the bug
<DBO> DJKorbit, awesome :)
<DJKorbit> i've checked GVolume API
<DJKorbit> g_volume_get_mount () returns NULL if the volume is not mounted
<DBO> are you sure we want to skip unmounted volumes?
<DJKorbit> personally, i would prefer a context menu with 3 options
<DJKorbit> mount, unmount and keep in launcher
<DJKorbit> because i definitely don't want the system reserved volume there
<DJKorbit> but sometimes (rarely) i might want to access my windows partition
<DJKorbit> but, for now, i'll just try to see if i can fix this and just skip unmounted volumes
<DJKorbit> just to get a little familiar with the code
<DBO> the problem with "keep in launcher" is how do you get it back?
<DJKorbit> good poing
<DJKorbit> *point
<DJKorbit> use case:
<DJKorbit> User wants to access its windows partition which doesn't appear in the dock
<DJKorbit> 1. opens nautilus
<DJKorbit> 2. goes to the computer windows and double clicks the windows partition
<klattimer> tedg, nope missed that thanks
<DJKorbit> 3. since volume is now mounted is should appear in the dock
<DJKorbit> 4. user clicks "keep in launcher" so that he can easily mount it from the dock
<DJKorbit> that should do it
<DBO> DJKorbit, just so you know, if I dont respond immediately I probably switched tabs, you can ping me to get my attention back :)
<DJKorbit> i'm also at work, so don't worry :)
<DBO> DJKorbit, okay so lets break this into 2 bugs
<DBO> DJKorbit, bug 1) by default unmounted volumes should not appear in launcher
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<DBO> DJKorbit, bug two) volumes in the launcher should have a "pin to launcher" option
<DBO> bug 1 is much easier to fix than bug 2
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<DBO> ubot5, shut your pie hole, we're working here
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJKorbit> LOL
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'll try to work on both later
<DJKorbit> it would be my first code contribution to ubuntu
<DJKorbit> i would be really happy
<DBO> DJKorbit, awesome, you will need some help with the second part because I am not sure we have a method of doing that yet :)
<DBO> the first part is straightforward however
<DJKorbit> btw, if i compile unity how can i override my current dock?
<DJKorbit> is there a special workflow for testing this?
<DJKorbit> i suppose i can't have two docks
<DJKorbit> i'll try to compile the code now just to see if i can simply run it
<DBO> its a compiz plugin
<DBO> so you just compile the plugin
<DBO> install it into your home dir (compiz knows where to find it) and then restart compiz
<DJKorbit> i'm doing an apt-get build-dep now
<DJKorbit> should i use cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$HOME/unity for example?
<DJKorbit> i'm not familiar with this cmake utility for building this
<DJKorbit> i can't compile unity
<DJKorbit> now i'm trying to get the code through bzr but i get a public key error i don't know why
<DJKorbit> DBO, do you have any idea why i can't get the code from bazar?
<DJKorbit> hrocha@hrocha-laptop:~/projects$ bzr branch lp:unity
<DJKorbit> Permission denied (publickey).
<DJKorbit> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<DBO> DJKorbit, not really :/
<DBO> ask in #launchpad
<DJKorbit> ok
<cando_> DJKorbit, you should add a SSH key to your launchpad account
<DJKorbit> cando_, ok, i'll try that
<tareth_> I don't think that should be causing that problem though...I still don't have an SSH key added on my laptop but I can still branch/checkout from bzr.. :/
<DJKorbit> didn't work
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> nmarques, pong
<nmarques> kenvandine, let me know when you have a minute :)
<kenvandine> now is good
<nmarques> kenvandine, GTK menu proxy, can I speak with you ?
<kenvandine> sure, i'll do my best to help
<nmarques> kenvandine, are you aware if there is any patching required besides the ones on GTK ? Should it work on GNOME2 ? And are you aware if those patches are upstreamed ?
<kenvandine> just the gtk patch
<kenvandine> it should work
<kenvandine> having problems?
<nmarques> kenvandine, yeah, I only get the indicator, but it only shows 'File' with a close option
<kenvandine> for what application?
<nmarques> kenvandine, it does work ;) but the menu isn't actually there
<kenvandine> for any of them?
<nmarques> yeap
<nmarques> nautilus, gnome-terminal, etc
<kenvandine> do the applications have their menus in the window then?
<kenvandine> or not at all?
<nmarques> I'm not going into the XUL nightmares ;)
<nmarques> yeap
<nmarques> all have the menus on the window
<kenvandine> ok, is this in unity or gnome2?
<nmarques> G2
<kenvandine> echo $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<DJKorbit> cando_, i've fixed the problem
<kenvandine> what does that say?
<nmarques> kenvandine, I don't have that stack running on this machine
<nmarques> kenvandine, :(
<kenvandine> ok, does your appmenu-gtk install a Xsession.d file?
<nmarques> kenvandine, a minute, I'm going to rebuild GTK with the patches in a minute and replace
<kenvandine>  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu
<nmarques> kenvandine, yes it does
<kenvandine> and does opensuse source those?
<nmarques> nope it doesn't
<kenvandine> ok, then that is the problem
<kenvandine> in unity you don't need that set
<DJKorbit> DBO, i've deleted .bazaar in my home directory, it's working now
<nmarques> kenvandine, are those patches upstreamed ?
<kenvandine> to verify that though, you can source that file then run something
<DBO> awesome :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, the ones on GTK
<kenvandine> no
<nmarques> kenvandine, do you have plans for it ?
<kenvandine> not sure what the plan is for that
<kenvandine> bratsche, ^^
<nmarques> kenvandine, if you upstream them, I would like to take that subject to Federico
<kenvandine> bratsche, what is the plan for the menu proxy patch for gtk, for upstream?
<nmarques> kenvandine, and see if he can help on upstreaming them
<bratsche> kenvandine: None.
<bratsche> I talked to upstream, and they had no interest in it.
<kenvandine> ok
<DJKorbit> DBO, it didn't build, i guess i need nux also
<kenvandine> nmarques, maybe federico would have different thoughts... :)
<DBO> DJKorbit, indeed
<bratsche> kenvandine: I've talked to federico about the patch more recently.. he had pinged me to ask about my gtk patches.
<DJKorbit> i did a apt-get build-dep but i suppose the versions are not updated with current bzr code
<nmarques> kenvandine, I hope so, so we get a feature rich upstream and don't have to run several stacks of GTK ;)
<nmarques> bratsche, the one from ido ?
<bratsche> nmarques, kenvandine: The problem with the menuproxy patch is that there is basically zero functionality in it, it doesn't give any value to upstream.  All the functionality is in a separate module which is totally dependent upon our whole dbusmenu stack.
<nmarques> bratsche, I asked him to review the patches required to enable your software on openSUSE, Vincent as well
<kenvandine> bratsche, agreed, but if other distros want to start utilizing that maybe it would be worth it... no strong opinions from me
<bratsche> nmarques, kenvandine: And when I talked to them about it, I think I was told "We don't want to enable you guys to play in your own playground", meaning they don't want to just create features as hooks for us to implement independent of them so they don't get any of the features we develop.
<nmarques> bratsche, kenvandine : if I want this software on Factory, the patches are required on our end, so probably that makes some sense to get them upstreamed, specially now that even Fedora seems to want to make Unity available
<kenvandine> oh, i hadn't heard that
<bratsche> nmarques: You're welcome to try to upstream them.  I'm just relaying my experience to you.
<kenvandine> cool
<nmarques> bratsche, kenvandine : unless they want to keep a 'crippled' version, either way, I'll make notes and pass them to Federico
<nmarques> kenvandine, http://happyassassin.net
<cando__> DJKorbit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<bratsche> nmarques: I think it will be rejected again, and I don't completely disagree with upstream for doing so.
<nmarques> kenvandine, there's several post from Adam Williamson regarding it
<cando__> DBO, when you've time https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_692444
<nmarques> bratsche, I will try to appeal people some good sense, I've already made one submission to factory with the atch required for factory, I'll include the others, document and send Vincent and Federico for review
<hyperair> ronoc: ping
<ronoc> hyperair, hi
<hyperair> ronoc: i was wondering.. does indicator-sound start up the media player when the user presses the play/pause button?
<ronoc> hyperair, it should start the player when the title of the player is pressed, buttons are only shown if the said player is running
<hyperair> ronoc: if not, i'd like to propose it, because having the media player shutdown automatically upon closing when paused/stopped breaks the play button
<hyperair> ronoc: i mean the media key
<hyperair> on the keyboard
<ronoc> hyperair, sounds good, can you file a bug about it
<ronoc> will ask mpt to have a look
<hyperair> i've recently been getting rather annoyed at banshee quitting when i pause and close the window, and then find that i can't press play to start it back up
<hyperair> ronoc: okay
<hyperair> against indicator-sound, i suppose?
<ronoc> yeah
<ronoc> upstream on the sound menu if you can
<hyperair> er what's the project name?
<hyperair> oh nevermind, i see it
<ronoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound
<hyperair> ronoc: where can i find the specification for the sound menu again?
<hyperair> i recall there being one that said that the media player should quit when the window is closed
<ronoc> hyperair, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<hyperair> ronoc: i don't seem to see that section there =\
<ronoc> hyperair, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#compliance scroll down the section titled Banshee
<ronoc> its mentioned somewhere else in there also
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/714750
<hyperair> ronoc: ^^
<ronoc> hyperair, thx
<hyperair> np
<DJKorbit> i can't compile unity :(
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'm getting an error while compiling unity
<DJKorbit> /home/hrocha/projects/unity/src/PanelMenuView.cpp:277:37: error: ‘class nux::GpuRenderStates’ has no member named ‘SetPremultipliedBlend’
<DJKorbit> i've compiled/installed nux but i still get the error
<DBO> yeah you must not be using the right nux :)
<DBO> that function is quite new
<DJKorbit> i installed nux to $HOME/unity
<DJKorbit> and compiled unity agains nux using $HOME/unity as the installation prefix
<DBO> ah that wont get it to compile against that nux
<DBO> you have to set the pkgconfig prefix :)
<DJKorbit> how can i do that?
<DJKorbit> i'm not familiar with this build systems
<DBO> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="$HOME/unity/lib/pkgconfig/"
<DBO> its my lunch break... I stay here with you while I play deadspace
<DBO> this game make me poop my pants
<DJKorbit> i'm trying to compile again
<DJKorbit> DBO, never heard of deadspace
<DJKorbit> i stopped playing world of warcraft and i'm not playing any game at the moment
<DBO> its the story of 4 brain dead engineers who figure "I am going to go fix that spaceship full of mutant zombie aliens, what could POSSIBLY go wrong?"
<DJKorbit> LOL
<DJKorbit> something like half-life then
<DBO> yes with the minor change of they willingly approach what is obviously a very dangerous situation
<DBO> most of half-life is spent running the other way
<ion> dbo: I haven‘t tried Dead Space, but i loved Amnesia: The Dark Descent.
<ion> Does Dead Space work in Linux?
<DBO> works on xbox 360
<DBO> amnesia man... that game was too much for me
<DBO> very linear
<DBO> very scripted
<DBO> ZOMG WTF WAS THAT RUN RUN RUN RUN
<DJKorbit> unity compiled! =)
<DJKorbit> make install exited with 1 error but i'll ignore it
<DBO> the fact that it exited with an error should be modestly concerning
<jcastro> hyperair: so I got a response
<jcastro> hyperair: currently the CA is either accept it or nothing, there doesn't appear to be a middle ground
<hyperair> jcastro: ooh, and what is the response?
<hyperair> jcastro: meh.
<hyperair> well, unless the CA is amended, i'm not accepting it.
<hyperair> the scope's too wide.
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> tedg: ^
<DJKorbit> DBO, the error is that it is trying to copy to /usr/share instead of  my defined $HOME/unity directory
<DJKorbit> i don't know why
<DJKorbit> i suppose the install script has a bug
<artir> what's cooking in unity atm? :(
<artir> * :)
<hyperair> jcastro: can one disown a patch? =p
<DJKorbit> file INSTALL cannot copy file
<DJKorbit>   "/home/hrocha/projects/unity/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml" to
<DJKorbit>   "/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml".
<spikeb> artir, bugs
<DJKorbit> i defined the PREFIX to be $HOME/unity
<DJKorbit> so it shouldn't install to /usr/share
<jcastro> hyperair: well, it'll just have to sit there and unaccepted
<DBO> DJKorbit, ah yeah, dont worry about that
<artir> bugsquashing, of course. I meant if there are advances in the dash stuff
<DBO> hyperair, whats up buddy?
<tedg> hyperair, Understand.  We respect that decision, we'll see if we can't fix some stuff on the CA side, no promises though. :-/
<DJKorbit> DBO, how can i run unity now?
<DBO> DJKorbit, you need to someone place the unityshell.so file where compiz can find it
<jcastro> hyperair: if you want to write up your specific concerns in an email I can forward that on to the right people
<DBO> DJKorbit, either temporarily replace you system one, or have a local compiz installed next to your unity install
<DJKorbit> i'll try
<DJKorbit> DBO, doesn't work
<DBO> what happens?
<DJKorbit> since make install failed, i don't have anything in unity/bin directory
<DBO> :/
<DJKorbit> i'll perform a sudo make install instead
<DJKorbit> but anyway, the install script is broken since it should install everything take PREFIX into account
<DBO> yep I agree
<DJKorbit> i'll install everything against /opt/unity like in the install instructions
<DJKorbit> i'm going to the gym now, when i arrive home after dinner i'll continue with this
<DBO> okie dokie
<DJKorbit> bye, thanks very much for the help
<DJKorbit> i'm going to fix those bugs =)
<spikeb> ooh, i should install natty on my netbook
<nmarques> kenvandine, fixed it mate, it's working, awesome job ;)
<nmarques> kenvandine, the problem was actually on the libexec/current-menu-dump, which had a wrong entry (at least for me)
<nmarques> kenvandine, DBUSDUMP wrapper was actuadlly on libexec/dbusmenu-dumper and not on libexec/dbusmenu/dbusmenu-dumper. That fixed, it works flawlessly ;)
<kenvandine> ah
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so I'm trying to downgrade my kernel...what's the easiest way to go about that?  I'm not seeing any older kernel images in the packages...where should I be looking?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, if you press and hold shift whilst it's booting, you should see the grub menu
<chrisccoulson> and then you should have an option to boot an old kernel
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.  I don't think I had the old kernel installed.  I'm running on a VM I just got up and running today.
<m_conley> So no grub menu for me
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes. then you probably won't :/
<chrisccoulson> you can still boot can't you? you just don't get 3D support in the guest do you?
<m_conley> correct
<m_conley> so it's not a huge deal
<m_conley> It just means I don't have the Unity panels until a fix is released.
 * spikeb didn't feel like waiting for unity and virtualbox to play nice again and upgraded his netbook to natty
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, you should also get a global menu in the classic session now
<chrisccoulson> although, it's not as nice ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've been using the classic session today because unity is being a pain
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, I noticed that.  :)  It's alright, but I was getting used to that cool sidebar
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I suppose I should just wait it out then?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's pretty nice :)
<chrisccoulson> but, too many stacking issues and invisible windows, making it difficult for me to do any work ;)
<m_conley> yes, that is an issue
<spikeb> yeah, i am excited about finding out first hand what a buggy mess unity is right now. :)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> it is still alpha
<chrisccoulson> but i can't use it atm :/
#ayatana 2011-02-08
 * spikeb likes how the dock has intellihide, yet the window manager has stupidplacement
<Omega> spikeb: What is "stupidplacement"?
<spikeb> Omega, so far, compiz has tried to place every single window i've opened under the dock (which then hides) heh
<Omega> spikeb: Same problem here, sometimes mine even come under the top panel :<
<spikeb> haha, nice.
<MacSlow> hey folks
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> loicm, ping
<MacSlow> loicm, GetInputWindowId() does not work on a quicklist
<MacSlow> loicm, I verified it's opened so should have m_input_window set... but still returns NULL
<MacSlow> loicm, not sure what I might be missing, which obviously causes m_input_window not to be set on the BaseWindow of the quicklist-view
<loicm> MacSlow: let me check
<kamstrup> didrocks: dbus-daemon stays at a constant 5% cpu usage because indicator-datetime keeps crashing, coming back up, crashing, ad nauseum... known problem? It seems like something needing an urgent fix
<didrocks> kamstrup: do you have a stack of the crash?
<didrocks> kamstrup: geoclue has been added recently and I saw some crash with it
<kamstrup> didrocks: i'm not really sure how to get that...
<didrocks> kamstrup: activate apport is the easiest way to get it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport
<didrocks> kamstrup: ensure to clean /var/crash/ in case you already got something
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'll even dup it if it's a dup
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'll let ken knows if you can have something (I'm not upgrading because of nvidia/xorg)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, so the bug in i-d is https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/714763
<kamstrup> didrocks:  and the geoclue-master crash is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoclue/+bug/715086
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'll let ken knows about it, thanks!
<loicm> MacSlow: are you sure the input window of the QuickListView is enabled?
<loicm> using EnableInputWindow()
<MacSlow> loicm, yes... for testing I called it after Quicklist::Show() which does EnableInputWindow (true, 1)
<loicm> MacSlow: did you try with non-override-redirect window?
<loicm> MacSlow: removing the second argument or setting it to 0
 * MacSlow checks
<MacSlow> loicm, no that's not fixing it
<kamstrup> didrocks: eeek, not only do I have dbus-damon at 5%, but unity-panel-service sits at 50% constant churn!
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, this one is known
<didrocks> kamstrup: tedg was pinged about it, I didn't follow then :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: kill + respawn works though
<loicm> MacSlow: weird, do you have a specific branch to test that?
<loicm> or maybe trunk is ok
<MacSlow> loicm, one sec
<loicm> MacSlow: btw GetInputWindowId must be called once the InputWindow is enabled
<loicm> MacSlow: the code destroys and creates a new X11 window each time EnableInputWindow is called (I think it should be cached somehow once created though)
<loicm> MacSlow: you can make sure it's enabled by calling InputWindowEnabled()
<MacSlow> loicm, before calling GetInputWindowId() ?!
<loicm> MacSlow: yes, just to test, not for production
<kamstrup> didrocks: sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/indicator-datetime works better
<kamstrup> ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ahah, you are mean :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: i don't take no crap ;-)
<MacSlow> loicm, btw lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.fix-701543
<didrocks> heh ;)
<API> dbarth, ping
<DJKorbit> good morning
<loicm> MacSlow: I didn't try, but I see you're testing that the InputWindow is enabled in unityshell.cpp when you handle the compiz keyboard shortcut, what's the result of that test?
<MacSlow> loicm, this one fails compWin = self->screen->findWindow (xWin);
<MacSlow> xWin is valid but compWin remains NULL after the call to findWindow() which is on the compiz-side then I'd say
<MacSlow> loicm, I've to poke smspillaz about this too
<loicm> MacSlow: maybe you can try with findTopLevelWindow(id, true)
<MacSlow> loicm, tried that... no difference
<MacSlow> loicm, the only difference I see atm between the launcher-window and a quicklist is the way they are created... the launcher-window is kept, since it's always there... whereas the quicklists are created and destroyed as they are needed.
<loicm> MacSlow: isn't there always only one quicklist displayed at a time?
<loicm> MacSlow: (or none)
<loicm> MacSlow: cause if it's the case, maybe you can try to keep that one around, showing/hiding/movig/resizing it when needed?
<MacSlow> loicm, sure only one at a time... but it gets destroyed if not needed / visible
<MacSlow> loicm, to save memory we decided against that iirc
<MacSlow> loicm, never mind... just looked... this was changed... they're now kept around
<loicm> didrocks: hey
<loicm> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/revision/207 breaks my build!
<didrocks> loicm: how? I'm just disting additional files!
<loicm> didrocks: no it's not just for the dist, it's for the compilation too
<didrocks> loicm: ok, and those are Win only? shouldn't be compiled?
<loicm> didrocks: exactly, it's full of windowseries :)
<didrocks> loicm: argh, ok, adding to extra dist then, one sec :)
<didrocks> Win can be a window or windows, I was wondering :)
<loicm> hehe
<didrocks> loicm: rev 208 pushed, sorry for this :)
<loicm> didrocks: np, thanks
<dbarth> apw: pong
<dbarth> doh, I didn't see you ping earlier
<apw> dbarth, erm, did i ping, i forget
<dbarth> agateau: there's something still broken with konversation
<dbarth> agateau: i don't get msg menu alerts anymore
<dbarth> apw: oops, sorry, i meant API
<dbarth> but hi anyway ;)
<agateau> dbarth: I don't think the new libindicate-qt has reached main yet
<apw> heh phew, thought i was loosing my mind
<dbarth> nah, you're fine, let me know if you find mine however
<dbarth> agateau: that would explain why
<dbarth> agateau: what's blocking it?
<agateau> dbarth: nothing afaik, Riddell told me he would do it yesterday
<agateau> dbarth: let me check with him
<dbarth> agateau: thanks, keep me psoted
<dbarth> posted
<didrocks> cando_: this time, it's a real bitesize :)
<cando_> didrocks, finally...:):)..on it now...
 * spikeb upgraded his netbook to natty yesterday
<didrocks> cando_: great!
<cando_> didrocks, could you review my previous mp?or it's a DBO's work?
<didrocks> cando_: this one will be DBO
<cando_> OK
<didrocks> cando_: the bitesize, I know that code quite well, so I can :)
<spikeb> aside from compiz trying to place windows under things, natty works pretty well right now for me.
<cando_> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_692444/+merge/48767
<didrocks> cando_: I know about that one, I was anwsering on it
<cando_> ah ok:)
<cando_> sry
<didrocks> spikeb: upgrade to today's compiz, it should fix it
<didrocks> cando_: no worry :)
<spikeb> cool didrocks
<DJKorbit> good afternoon
<DJKorbit> has anyone fixed the bug that shows unmounted volumes in launcher?
<DJKorbit> because i'm running the bzr version and volumes don't appears
<DJKorbit> *appear
<evfool> hi all
<spikeb> hi
<evfool> does anyone know how can one put icons in an application indicator?
<cando_> didrocks, got it! fixed..:) (the mouse middleclick one..)
<didrocks> cando_: nice!
<mpt> DanRabbit, a tongue-biting moment: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/06/plasma-desktopPm5066.jpg
<DanRabbit> mpt: OH. MY. GODS.
<nerochiaro> njpatel: do you know of any way to run unity compiz in a VM ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, kenvandine has it running in virtualbox apparently, but I'm not sure how, sorry
<njpatel> mpt, my eyes just exploded
<nerochiaro> njpatel: i'll ask him then
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: when you have time, if you can explain how did you manage to run unity in virtualbox, that would be helpful
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, hey
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, yeah... just need to install the guest additions in the VM
<kenvandine> and enable 3d in the settings for the VM
<kenvandine> which i think might be the default
<agateau> dbarth: follow up on indicate-qt: it was blocked by plasma-widget-message-indicator and kopete-message-indicator which FTBFS
<agateau> dbarth: both fixed by new releases
<evfool> does anyone know how can one put icons in an application indicator?
<vish> evfool: what do you mean by "put icons" ? like add launchers?
<evfool> vish: no, I would like to add icons before the menu items in a custom application indicator, like the icons in the Sound menu before the media players or like the icons before the statuses in the me menu
<evfool> and I haven't found any examples on it
<vish> evfool: iirc there are examples on the wiki, aernt there?
<evfool> vish: yep, but only on how to add text items, and I've tried with ImageMenuItems, and they don't really work
<vish> evfool: hmm, no clue then.. maybe ted-g might know.. ;)
<evfool> ok, then I'll ask tedg
<evfool> thanks vish
<tedg> evfool, do you mean just using GtkImageMenuItem's?
<evfool> tedg:yep
<DJKorbit> i was going to start hacking into unity but i'm having some trouble
<DJKorbit> when i log in, i have unmounted volumes in the dock
<DJKorbit> when i type "compiz --replace" they disappear
<tedg> gord, Do you know anything about mounted volumes in the launcher? ^
<DJKorbit> what i'm going to fix (try to) is hide the icons until the volume is mounted
<DJKorbit> and if the volume is mounted, show it (it doesn't show now)
<DJKorbit> ...and, allow it to "keep in launcher" in case a user want to mount it quickly just by pressing the icon
<gord> tedg, njpatel is your man for that
<DJKorbit> what i'll try now is just show the icon if i mount the windows partition
<DJKorbit> i'm looking at DeviceLauncherSection.cpp now
<DJKorbit> i'll open the bugs for what i want to do
<tedg> DJKorbit, Cool, that'd be a good idea.
<tedg> DJKorbit, Bugs are a good way to track discussions as everyone's not around all the time :)
<tedg> DJKorbit, If you post the bug numbers here that'd also be helpful.
<gord> DJKorbit, i think the point is that the partitions show up and you can click to mount them, so its not a bug that they are on the launcher
<evfool> tedg: any suggestions on how to show icons of ImageMenuItems in the indicator?
<jcastro> cando_: any tidbits for the report today?
<cando_> yeah, i've fixed #703411
<cando_> proposed an mp
<DJKorbit> gord, i can't mount them, so i suppose not being able to mount is a bug too
<cando_> but DBO is not here..
<DJKorbit> gord, anyway, i should be able to remove them if i want to, and i can't
<cando_> 703411
<nigelb> vish: Hey, want to nominate someone to talk about papercuts at udw?
<tedg> evfool, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkImageMenuItem.html#gtk-image-menu-item-set-always-show-image
<jcastro> cando_: oh god, that's been bugging the heck out of me
<cando_> lol
<evfool> tedg: thanks, I'll look for its python version
<desrt> dbarth: word.
<jcastro> DBO: good morning!
<cando_> yeah DBO!
<jcastro> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_703411/+merge/48921
<DBO> morning gents
<jcastro> DBO: here's your breakfast present!
<DJKorbit> i've opened bug 715185
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715185 in unity (Ubuntu) "Non-removable volume doesn't show up in Unity dock after mount." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715185
<DBO> DJKorbit, morning
<DJKorbit> i'll assign it to me
<DBO> wow
<DBO> the onslaught begins :)
<cando_> DBO and also https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_692444/+merge/48767
<cando_> lol
<desrt> DBO: *jump*
<desrt> you pinged earlier? :)
<nigelb> tedg: aha, the person I was looking for
<nigelb> tedg: who would be ideal for a udw session about papercuts?
<cando_> all we need is..DBO! :)
 * tedg *waves hand* this is not the irc nick you're looking for
<tedg> nigelb, vish ?
<nigelb> tedg: well, vish is generally hesistant to do session :D
<nigelb> tedg: wanna do one yourself? ;)
<vish> tedg: not this cycle.. as we dont pull anything from upstream.. ;) ,  (/me already getting flamed for that :( )
<DJKorbit> DBO, hi!
<tedg> nigelb, Well, I haven't kept up that much with the project.... I'm not sure I could answer all the questions.  jcastro, any ideas?
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'll begin working on unity now
<DBO> desrt, how does one pack a pointer into gvariant?
<jcastro> nigelb: vish
<desrt> it's not possible
<desrt> GVariant is a serialisation format.  pointers are not generally able to be serialised
<nigelb> vish: popular opinion nominates you to take a session at UDW
<vish> jcastro: i'v been directing more folks to the bitesize project, instead.. ;)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> vish: shall I put you down for a session?
<vish> nigelb: but there is not much point in doing a session for a project which cant be active..
<nigelb> vish: ok, about bitesize bugs then?
<vish> that would be jcastro :D
<desrt> DBO: of course you have the option of storing a pointer into a uint64...
<nigelb> lol
<DBO> desrt, yes but thats a hack
<nigelb> vish: I wanna jcastro for something else already *twinkle*
<desrt> DBO: yup.
<jcastro> nigelb: put me down for one, pencil DBO with me just like last time, depending on his workload.
<DBO> desrt, so the idea here is mostly "you dont"?
<desrt> DBO: ya....
<desrt> GVariant was never really intended for shuffling of data around within your program
<DBO> jcastro, im with ya
<nigelb> jcastro: Yessir :)
<desrt> but rather to be used as a way to get data between programs or on disk
<nigelb> vish: thanks :D
<DBO> desrt, its quite handy for that though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<desrt> DBO: i think the fact that people are finding GVariant to be so damn useful at things it wasn't designed to do is more of a statement about the poor state of GValue :p
<nigelb> jcastro: monday 28th at 1900 UTC
<desrt> DBO: i'd recommend you use it, if it wasn't so difficult :/
<DBO> desrt, you gave us the BFG 9000 when before we only had a pea shooter, what did you expect?
<didrocks> DBO: you see, not able to abuse GVariant this time (the other trick was still awesome though :p)
<desrt> DBO: i expect you to use the pea-shooter, REALLY HARD
<desrt> :)
<DBO> I am now about to get into easily googled territory, but we can write our own marshallers for gvariant right?
<njpatel> tedg, how may I help?
<desrt> DBO: O_o
<DBO> oh, no? okay
<desrt> you mean your own functions to serialise it into other formats?
<DBO> right
<desrt> yes
<desrt> you just use the normal API...
<desrt> iterate over the structure of the value and do what you want to with it...
<njpatel> DBO, what _are_ you up to with GVariant?
<njpatel> hey dereks
<DBO> njpatel, evil
<njpatel> hey desrt
<njpatel> even
<desrt> see GDBus as an example of how that's done
<desrt> njpatel: hey :)
<DBO> basically passing around the entire launchers set of data
<tedg> njpatel, DJKorbit was asking some questions about mounted volumes above.
 * njpatel scrolls up
<DBO> tedg, yeah I was helping him with that earlier
<DBO> did I miss something before I logged in?
<desrt> DBO: at one point we were discussing the possibility of adding a GObject API to allow arbitrary objects to specify ways to encode/decode themselves to/from GVariant
<njpatel> what gord said
<DBO> desrt, I like that, do it
<desrt> i think we decided that it was less useful than i originally thought it was
<DBO> boo you suck :P
<desrt> but the idea wasn't entirely rejected -- just really deprioritised
<desrt> if you have some compelling use cases we could probably think about picking it up again
<njpatel> Make it work for C++ and we'll have tons ;)
<desrt> C APIs are perfectly usable from C++ ;)
<desrt> but actually, since you mention it, i guess it wouldn't be too hard
<njpatel> heh, it just looks horrible, unfortunately
<desrt> create an interface-only c++ class that you can tie into existing classes with some serialise vfuncs
<desrt> problem with c++ is that you can't really get the same sort of access to the type system that GType allows you
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<desrt> ie: our static pseudo-factory pattern doesn't work so good...
<njpatel> right
<DBO> njpatel, btw nux has dnd in trunk now, so if you want it elsewhere, you are good to go
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I have a newbie C++ question for ya.  So I'm working on my extension that integrates Thunderbird with the Messaging Menu, and that means I'm using the libindicate library...things compile to .o files just fine, but during linking, I'm seeing things like "hidden symbol `[function within libindicate]` isn't defined".  Any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<njpatel> DBO, awesome, and the unity side your working on?
<DBO> as we speak
<DBO> I have launcher adding .desktop files from menus right now
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you're not using the thunderbird build system by any chance are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: er, I am indeed.  I basically used the globalmenu-extension build system as a template.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: not a good idea?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you add the headers to config/system-headers?
<didrocks> DBO: excellent! ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, no I didn't (and you mean system_wrappers, right?)
<njpatel> DBO, excellent
<m_conley> cd ..
 * desrt hates on his internet connection
 * m_conley sighs, and switches to the right window
<DBO> desrt, teach you to live in bizarro australia
 * desrt is stuck on 3G until friday
<njpatel> Australia?
<desrt> DBO: i think you're confused
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there should be a system-headers file in config/
<desrt> :)
<DBO> desrt, you certainly do live in canada
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, yes, there it is
<didrocks> but you share the same bad internet connexion rules :)
<desrt> not anymore
<desrt> our conservative(of all parties) government stepped in
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks.  :)
<desrt> and said to the regulator "fix it, or we'll fix it for you"
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: the guest additions don't seem to be able to build in natty. how did you install them ?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you'll probably need to do a make distclean after changing it (and make sure that dist/system_wrappers gets cleaned too)
<desrt> with the "we'll fix it for you" shaded by undertones of the same industry minister musing aloud to the media that this particular regulatory body may have just about outlived its usefulness
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, awesome - I'll give that a shot.
<didrocks> desrt: waow, quite drastic advice… :)
<desrt> can someone confirm for me that 8pm CET is 2pm EST?
 * desrt thinks so, but doesn't want to miss a meeting :)
<cyphermox> desrt, sounds right to me
<desrt> cheers
<desrt> kamstrup: hey?
<DJKorbit> just a question...
<DJKorbit> when i mount my windows partition, "mount-added" signal is emitted right?
<DJKorbit> the signal is not connected so i suppose connecting it would solve the problem
<spikeb> sounds logical to me
<spikeb> not a programmer though
<DJKorbit> i'll hack the code a little, just to get familiar with it
<DJKorbit> i'm not familiar with all this gnome APIs
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i found an issue with the tbird menu this morning. thankfully, nobody noticed it though, because of another packaging bug which meant the extension wasn't loaded ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: what's the issue?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/98
<chrisccoulson> the compose window wasn't getting a menu if you opened it a second time ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nice catch!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, so adding those headers to system-headers has changed the error message to something more recognizable:  "undefined reference to `[libindicate function]`".  Is there a place in this build system where I'm supposed to specify included libraries?  I did it manually within the Makefile in the code folder, but there's probably a more correct way...right?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you add the checks to configure.in too?
<DJKorbit> i'm compiling my code now, lets see what happens
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: er, no
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that might be why :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Did you add checks to configure.in for dbusmenu?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: or is there an example I should be looking at?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, if you diff configure.in between globalmenu-extension and the one in mozilla-central (from FIREFOX_4_0b11_BUILD2), you'll see what i added to it
<m_conley> cool, thanks
<dbarth> desrt: 1 sec.
<dbarth> easytz is your friend here
<dbarth> desrt: 1pm EST
<kamstrup> desrt: hey
<dbarth> 2pm EST, that was
<desrt> right.  2pm. :)
<desrt> did you guys want to chat on IRC or with voice?
 * desrt has always had really bad luck with voice when the atlantic ocean becomes involved
<dbarth> desrt: see http://easytz.com/?t=2011-2-8-19-0&d=30&l=1c64-5803-5980-16bf-af8-e3a-3aaa-3eb
<kamstrup> desrt: skype usually works ok'ish if you are not too many on the call
<DJKorbit> how can i switch to my freshly compiled unity?
<DJKorbit> compiz --replace ?
<desrt> skype is bad for me at the moment because my internet connection sucks :/
<dbarth> unity
<dbarth> DJKorbit: ^^
<kamstrup> desrt: ah, ok
<dbarth> desrt: tell bregma about it
 * desrt is stuck on 3G until friday
<DJKorbit> dbarth: unity-panel-service crashed
<desrt> hopefully the installers succeed on that day.  this is the 3rd attempt :(
<DJKorbit> dbarth, i can't report the bug because i have an old libcups2, i'll update my system
<DJKorbit> dbarth, i don't have a window manager now, i'll try running unity from a text console
<kamstrup> desrt: ok, maybe IRC is the safe bett then
<dbarth> DJKorbit: from a VT you can also use the 'unity' command to restart things propelry
<dbarth> DJKorbit: or do DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<DJKorbit> dbarth, it's working now, but the bugfix didn't work
<dbarth> DJKorbit: if you're really stuck in a GL issue that prevents unity/compiz from getting out of it
<DJKorbit> adding a "mount-added" signal is not enough
<dbarth> API, rodrigo_: ping? you guys there?
<API> dbarth, hi
<API> I made you a ping in the morning, did you see that?
<dbarth> API: yes, saw it, but late
<dbarth> konversation fails to either highlight tabs or trigger the menu; that's becoming insane
<rodrigo_> hi dbarth
<dbarth> at least it's staying quite with connman now
<dbarth> rodrigo_: hi
<API> dbarth, ok, sorry
<dbarth> can we do a quick skype call
<rodrigo_> fine for me
<API> ok, a mon, moving to other room
<API> dbarth, rodrigo_ ready
<dbarth> API: c.g. right?
<API> dbarth, c.g ?
<dbarth> nah, wrong nick
<API> igalia-corunha
<kenvandine> tedg, looking at bug 714763 , clearly we shouldn't crash with no providers
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 714763 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in geoclue_master_client_set_requirements_async()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714763
<kenvandine> but should we add a hard depends on geoclue and one provider?
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/bug714763/+merge/48837
<kenvandine> seems like a problem any other consumers of geoclue will hage
<kenvandine> have
<kenvandine> tedg, i saw that
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, I think it's kinda a bad geoclue thing. :(
<kenvandine> the problem is those recommends don't get installed on upgrade
<tedg> Really?  That seems broken.
<kenvandine> so i think we should at least change the recommends for geoclue to a depends
<kenvandine> yes really
<DJKorbit> strange, i've just connected a usb drive and it doesn't show up in the launcher
<tedg> Can we require a "geoclue-provider" and then make every provider "provides geoclue-provider" so they just have to have one?
<DJKorbit> but this was working before
<kenvandine> tedg, great idea
<DJKorbit> does your unity dock show usb devices?
<kenvandine> DJKorbit, it did for me yesterday
<DJKorbit> really strange
<kenvandine> there could be bugs there
<tedg> kenvandine, Probably should be "Requires: ubuntu-geoip | geoclue-provider" just to seed the one we want first.
<kenvandine> seb128, what do you think? ^^
<DJKorbit> kenvandine, how can i change to my ubuntu's unity dock instead of the one i'm hacking?
<kenvandine> DJKorbit, what do you mean?
<seb128> kenvandine, what?
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime
<DJKorbit> kenvandine, ubuntu by default uses unity, i want to change to that unity version instead of the one i'm using now that i installed in /opt/unity
<kenvandine> it really needs at least one provider installed
<kenvandine> DJKorbit, ah... do you have different session files?
<kenvandine> i never run it from local installs...
<DJKorbit> hmm, ok
<DJKorbit> i don't have different session files
<kenvandine> seb128, so perhaps adding "Requires: ubuntu-geoip | geoclue-provider" to indicator-datetime
<DJKorbit> i'm using my regular session
<kenvandine> and then make each provider provide geoclue-provider
<kenvandine> seb128, i am about to upload that other new source package, geoclue-providers
<seb128> kenvandine, "Requires"?
<seb128> what's that? fancy name for Depends?
<kenvandine> Depends
<kenvandine> copy and paste from tedg :)
<seb128> kenvandine, seems fine yes
 * kenvandine does so
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll go ahead and distro patch your fix too
<DJKorbit> kenvandine, should i create an account just to hack into unity?
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, suggestions for DJKorbit?
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool, I'll clean it up for kamstrump as well, but that should be fine to stop it from happening.  Just changing the message.
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> DJKorbit: an account on what?
<didrocks> (I've been disconect for a minute, not sure if I missed messages)
<DJKorbit> didrocks, i've just connected a usb pen drive and it doesn't show up in the dock
<DJKorbit> but it was working before
<didrocks> DJKorbit: try first in a guest session
<DJKorbit> ok
<didrocks> at least, you are sure to have a resetted environment to test
<didrocks> then, this part is really under refactoring, so I would say wait on next release first
<DJKorbit> didrocks, guest sessions doesn't work, it only shows the wallpaper
<DJKorbit> no unity, no gnome-panel
<didrocks> DJKorbit: hum, it was last time I checked, are you in the unity session when trying to switch to it?
<DJKorbit> yes, i'm in unity now
<DJKorbit> i should really get a development environment instead of screwing my desktop
<didrocks> DJKorbit: ok, weird, look if compiz crashed in apport or something like that :)
<DJKorbit> didrocks, how can i do that?
<didrocks> DJKorbit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport
<didrocks> DJKorbit: before, ensure you have /var/crash/ empty
<DJKorbit> didrocks, i already have apport enabled
<didrocks> DJKorbit: ok, look at /var/crash/ if you have a compiz file
<didrocks> and if you have, check it's recent
<DJKorbit> i've just deleted /var/crash so i guess i can't do that
<DJKorbit> LOL, i'm so noob
<DJKorbit> i'll logout and login again to get back to the default unity version and not my changed one
<DJKorbit> great, i'm back to the default unity
<DJKorbit> now i have 2 unmounted volumes displaying in the dock
<didrocks> that's normal with the current version
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, if i reset unity the volumes don't show, seems odd, but im assuming normal
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: the umounted volume should. I don't really know for the rest. In any case, this part is refactored, so better to wait for next release
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK :)
<vish> heh, i wonder if "Unity" bugs are the new "Ubuntu(no package)" bugs. any bug with the appindicator/appmenu/whatever remotely unity uses, gets filed in unity ;p
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/706713
<dbarth> rodrigo_: API ^^
 * API looking
<DJKorbit> damn, i crashed my system when switching off the wireless button
<aruiz> tedg, thanks for the pointer to mmeeks
<rodrigo_> API, dbarth: so, just proposed my branch -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/indicators-a11y/+merge/48943
<tedg> aruiz, NP
<API> rodrigo_, ok, I will review it now
<mpt> klattimer, replied
<klattimer> mpt I think I can code an intermediate solution here
<jcastro> cando_: did your mp's get reviewed?
<klattimer> working on it now
<cando_> jcastro, nope :(
<nerochiaro> njpatel: when you have a second can you please quickly explain what's the purpose of the "backlight" in the launcher ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, it's what draws the coloured background. We have different settings but normally it's on always (the option is to have it only on when the app is running)
<nerochiaro> njpatel: you mean the background of the whole launcher, behind the tiles ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, sorry, the background of the tiles
<njpatel> We need some terminology for these things
<nerochiaro> njpatel: oh, ok. i see the code that paint the tile differently according to the backlight setting now. thanks
<njpatel> right
<spikeb> hey is the launcher going to get a background like the top panel has (like in 10.10)?
<rodrigo_> dbarth, tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/715291
<tedg> rodrigo_, https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/libindicator/accessible-name/+merge/46699
<rodrigo_> tedg, oh, that fix was quick! :)
<tedg> rodrigo_, It's not me, it's TheMuso :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, I know :)
<rodrigo_> tedg, so, only missing the 'const' of return values?
<tedg> rodrigo_, TheMuso didn't want to merge it until he had some of the other pieces working though.
<tedg> rodrigo_, Yea
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<rodrigo_> I'll ask him what's missing, I really need this to finish the panel a11y work
<rodrigo_> tedg, just added a comment to the branch proposal
<DJKorbit> i've been very busy today, didn't have much time to code today :(
<DJKorbit> i'm running the default unity and it works fine with usb drives and shows unmounted volumes
<DJKorbit> what i want to try now is to restart the default unity dock to see the icons show up again
<DJKorbit> how can i do that?
<DJKorbit> re-run unity-window-decorator?
<DJKorbit> i just want to restart the dock
<desrt> dbarth: ping?
<dbarth> desrt: ping?
<dbarth> ah
<desrt> :)
<dbarth> you beat me to that;)
<dbarth> calling you
<dbarth> mikkel will join in a bit
<desrt> hm.  okay.
<desrt> might we use IRC?
<dbarth> desrt: see the channel i just opened
<dbarth> desrt: can you also give me your skype nick again, in case your 3g link still has room for that
<desrt> desrt.
<desrt> but i think the latency will be really terrible
<kamstrup> dbarth, desrt: I hope I am online now :-) Seems connman dislikes me today :-)
<m_conley> tedg: ping
<nmarques> hello
<jcastro> hi nmarques
<nmarques> jcastro, hello Jorge
<tedg> m_conley, pong
<m_conley> tedg: hey - sorry about that, answered my own question.  Thanks.  :)
<m_conley> :::
<ion> Does the geoclue master work for anyone or is it broken just here?
<artir> cli: Haven't tried it yet. It is implemented somewhere or command line for now?
<cando_> jcastro, you here?
<jcastro> yessir!
<cando_> jcastro, they have approved one of the two mp...
<cando_> the last one...
<cando_> bug #703411
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703411 in Unity "Middle clicking top panel should push maximized window to background" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703411
<jcastro> I'm watching it (I poked them since DBO left you hanging)
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> I mean .... uhhh ...
<cando_> :)
<cando_> eheh
<cando_> don't know about the first and more difficult one..
 * DBO pokes jcastro in the ribs
<cando_> but i guess it will need fixing..
<DBO> I'll get to it when I can :P
<cando_> thanks DBO :)
<jcastro> heh
<cando_> brb
<artir> omg
<artir> what was that? xD
<ion> kenvandine: geoclue-master doesn’t seem to manage to get any information from geoclue providers. Is that a known issue?
<kenvandine> ion, do you have any providers installed?
<kenvandine> i fixed up some depends to make sure the right stuff got installed just a little bit ago
<ion> kenvandine: ubuntu-geoip. I also tried to install yahoo, skyhook and geonames in addition to it, no luck. geoclue-test-gui shows the right information from the ubuntu-geoip provider but nothing from the master.
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> ion, so you mean in the geoclue-test-gui, Master() doesn't have any info right?
<ion> I’ll file a bug with the precise information, a moment…
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> ion, note that master isn't actually a provider afaik
<kenvandine> it is the service that you use to create a client on
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^ right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, it's kinda the router for clients.
<tedg> ion, ^
<ion> Well, the datetime indicator didn’t seem to get the information either. I tried to set the wrong timezone and the indicator didn’t suggest the right one (even after restarting the datetime indicator service and the geoclue master).
 * kenvandine thinks that it shouldn't be displayed in the geoclue-test-gui as a provider
<tedg> ion, Did you install ubuntu-geoip ?
<kenvandine> tedg, yes he has that
<tedg> Did you restart everything geoclue after installing it?
<tedg> (perhaps the package should do that)
<ion> I killed I killed geoclue-master and indicator-datetime-service. Both were restarted automatically. The indicator still didn’t suggest the right time zone, nor did geoclue-test-gui show the information from Master ().
<kenvandine> it should show anything from Master ()
<kenvandine> but you should see a menu entry to change your timezone
<ion> Every time i kill indicator-datetime-service and have it restarted, geoclue-master prints the following: http://pastebin.com/zKUjGaDU
<kenvandine> ok, i just confirmed it worked for me
<kenvandine> i changed my timezone to PST
<kenvandine> killall geoclue-master indicator-datetime-service ;/usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<kenvandine> and got the menu entry under the calendar to change it
<ion> Output from indicator-datetime-service: http://pastebin.com/TztVBEKF
<kenvandine> ion, that was what i was about to ask for :)
<kenvandine> tedg, could it be that there was a client created before he killed the service?
<kenvandine> killall geoclue-master indicator-datetime-service ;/usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<kenvandine> ion, try that
<ion> The same: http://pastebin.com/FaTzbXMK
<kenvandine> (process:11523): Indicator-Datetime-DEBUG: Timezones in sync
<kenvandine> that means it thinks your timezone matches what geoclue finds
<ion> http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup says TimeZone: Europe/Helsinki (correctly).
<kenvandine> ion, yeah, so the question is why does it think it matches
<tedg> ion, cat /etc/timezone
<tedg> Oh, wait.  It won't get the address provider at all.
<tedg> Is ubuntu-geoip running?
<tedg> killall geoclue-master
<ion> /etc/timezone is Europe/Oslo
<ion> ubuntu-geoip-provider is not running, but it seems to start and quit immediately when geoclue-master starts.
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/ubuntu-geoip/ubuntu-geoip-provider
<kenvandine> ion, run that
<kenvandine> does it crash or anything?
<ion> Seems to work fine: http://pastebin.com/4VRSK5ch
<ion> Ooh, if i start ubuntu-geoip-provider manually and kill indicator-datetime-service, i get the Change timezone menu item.
<kenvandine> so the problem seems to be with the master starting it
<kenvandine> ion, so i guess file a bug against ubuntu-geoip
<tedg> ion, If you start the master manually you might get a better error.
<ion> Having started ubuntu-geoip-provider manually, the output from indicator-datetime-service: http://pastebin.com/aqbHGiqQ
<tedg> (ie, kill master, u-geoip then start master)
<ion> http://pastebin.com/PNTMYabC http://pastebin.com/TfMPTess
<ion> After the first command there’s no Change timezone menu item. After the second one the menu item is there, but ubuntu-geoip-provider is not left running.
<DJKorbit> good evening
<DBO> anyone here with a good X understanding want to listen to some crazy?
<m_conley> tedg: ping (for real this time)
<tedg> m_conley, What's up?
<m_conley> tedg:  hey - so I'm working on integrating Thunderbird with various bits of Unity - and right now, I'm focusing on the messaging menu.
<tedg> m_conley, Cool.
<m_conley> tedg:  I'm looking at some example code that's been written to integrate Evolution with the messaging menu, and I've noticed that for adding submenu items (like "Compose a new message"), DbusmenuMenuitem's are inserted manually into a Dbusmenu that is then attached to the indicate server
<m_conley> tedg:  but I'm also seeing code that adds these submenu items by creating new indicator messages, and just having those be the submenu items...
<m_conley> tedg: which is the preferred method?
<m_conley> tedg: I suspect the first - but I'm noticing a slight alignment issue with the text - my submenu items are slightly out of line with the Thunderbird entry in the messaging menu.  Not a huge amount, but still noticable.
<tedg> m_conley, So they're different things.  The dbusmenu items are for actions.  Like "compose new message", the indicators are for message sources.
<tedg> m_conley, So, for instance if you had a mail box you'd want that to be an indicator.
<tedg> m_conley, The dbusmenu items couldn't really have counts or call attention in a reasonable way.
<tedg> m_conley, The spacing is a bug :)
<m_conley> I see - they're actions.
<m_conley> tedg: ok, cool.  thanks for the help!
<tedg> Exactly.  And when you're offline, they'll be pulled from your .desktop file.
<tedg> m_conley, ^
<m_conley> tedg: by "offline", do you mean when Thunderbird is closed?
<tedg> m_conley, Correct
<m_conley> tedg: I see, I see
<m_conley> tedg: cool.  I'm digging the messaging menu, btw.  Good work.  :D
<tedg> m_conley, So you could have a "compose new message" that started the process and opened the new message window.
<tedg> m_conley, Cool, glad you like it!
<m_conley> and when TB starts, it takes over by injecting dbusmenu items?
<m_conley> tedg: ^
<m_conley> tedg:  or do the entries from .desktop persist?
<tedg> m_conley, Correct.  They're all replaced, so in most cases you probably want to have the same ones, but we felt that we couldn't make that a policy.
<m_conley> tedg: ok, gotcha.  Thanks.  :)
<Amaranth> hrm, I think the unityshell plugin should kill unity-panel-service on unload
<ion> kenvandine, tedg: Reported http://launchpad.net/bugs/715445
<cando_> jcastro, going to bed...
<cando_> lets see tomorrow...
<cando_> :)
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> thanks
<jcastro> don't worry, I'll keep whining
<cando_> ahaha awesome
<cando_> :)
<cando_> night!
<cando_> (well..here is night....)
#ayatana 2011-02-09
<didrocks> good morning
<jono> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey jono! how are you?
<jono> didrocks, good, pal, you?
<didrocks> jono: I'm fine, thanks :)
<jono> didrocks, sweet :-)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> waow jono found a bug not already reported which is a functional one \o/
<jono> didrocks, heh, which one? the search box one?
<didrocks> jono: yeah, the search box focused by default. It's becoming very rare to find such a bug still to report :)
<jono> :-)
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> Guten Morgen MacSlow
<MacSlow> bon jour didrocks
<didrocks> Wie geht's?
<didrocks> (right, 6 years of German for… that ^ :()
<MacSlow> didrocks, trying to get input-focus working on quicklists is ruining my sleep
<didrocks> MacSlow: also, there are some kind of regression on the launcher (the input-focus keep their, open the quicklist and such)
<MacSlow> didrocks, I know... :( it's pretty aweful
<kvalo> didrocks: oh, you are more advanced in german than me. I studied five years ;)
<didrocks> kvalo: the result isn't great for me though :)
<kvalo> didrocks: neither for me :)
<klattimer> seb128: if we're not shipping gtk3 are we shipping dconf?
<didrocks> klattimer: dconf is already shipped
<klattimer> ok just checking
<seb128> klattimer, we are, current glib and dconf
<AlanBell> can python be used to write a unity places place? the examples just show vala which I have never even heard of
<rsajdok> AlanBell: vala = c#
<AlanBell> ah, interesting
<AlanBell> so is mono a dependency of unity then?
<AlanBell> or just some of the places daemons?
<rsajdok> AlanBell: I do not know :)
<rsajdok> AlanBell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vala_(programming_language)
<AlanBell> thanks, that is interesting, so it isn't mono, just c# syntax translated to c then compiled
<AlanBell> sounds a bit like the android/dalvik/java process that Oracle don't like much
<AlanBell> anyhow, looking at the places documentation I am guessing it should be possible to write a places daemon in python that talks the right bits of dbus to unity
<didrocks> AlanBell: dee will have soon introspection (with gir), so you will be able to include dee (which basically handle the dbus protocol) into the place
<didrocks> in python so :)
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> I added a few more business focussed ideas to the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas/ and I hope to have a crack at implementing them at some point
<didrocks> nice :)
<DJKorbit> hi everyone
<DJKorbit> does anyone know how can i restart unity? just to see if i can reproduce a bug
<kamstrup> DJKorbit: Just run 'unity' from the command line should do it
<DJKorbit> kamstrup, that will run my /opt/unity version
<DJKorbit> besides that, i don't have any unity binary
<DJKorbit> i don't want to run my compiled version, i want to run the ubuntu version that's running now
<kamstrup> DJKorbit: /usr/bin/unity is in the 'unity' package, so you should have it
<DJKorbit> kamstrup, ok, i'll try
<kamstrup> DJKorbit: if it's picking up your /opt version, then you've set some PATH variables
<DJKorbit> thanks, it worked
<DJKorbit> so, the bug i reported doesn't exist in the bzr version
<DJKorbit> because in bzr, unmounted volumes don't show up
<DJKorbit> as they do in the ubuntu version
<DJKorbit> this is really strange, i've switched to bzr version of unity and now the unmounted volumes show up also
<DJKorbit> bugs that can't be reproduced all the time are really annoying to debug
<DJKorbit> i've opened bug 715711 and assigned it to me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715711 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity shows unmounted volumes in the dock." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715711
<DJKorbit> i've just opened this bug too
<DJKorbit> bug 715718
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715718 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity non-removable media icon show up as a question mark." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715718
<didrocks> DJKorbit: those bugs are already reported btw
<didrocks> DJKorbit: did you check for duplicates?
<DJKorbit> didrocks, no, i relied on launchpad's ability to do that
<didrocks> DJKorbit: launchpad isn't great in proposing duplicate, making a manual search is way better :)
<DJKorbit> didrocks, ok, i'll do that now before lunch
<didrocks> DJKorbit: thanks a lot :)
<DJKorbit> found it, its bug 710809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710809 in unity (Ubuntu) "not mounted partitions appear with questionmark icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710809
<DJKorbit> how can i mark my bug as a duplicate?
<didrocks> DJKorbit: you should have a "mark as duplicate" link
<didrocks> (top right)
<didrocks> you just enter there the bug number of the master bug
<DJKorbit> done
<didrocks> DJKorbit: thanks! :)
<DJKorbit> i really wished i had more time to dedicate to solving bugs :(
<DJKorbit> i have two part-time jobs :(
<DJKorbit> and still finishing college
<didrocks> yeah for life-work-study balance ;)
<DJKorbit> i'm waiting for my grade of my experimental physics exam to see if i finish the course this month
<DJKorbit> time for lunch, bye
<alex3> D:< unity is segfaulting on start again
<lamalex> agateau: don't forget about the bug pilot today. I haven't been gotten into X to check my email yet
<lamalex> so if you already did a bunch, ignore that message :P
<agateau> lamalex: no pb, can I cheat and include some bugs I triaged yesterday? :)
 * fagan wonders if that message actually sent 
<lamalex> agateau: haha yah sure
<lamalex> ugh i have to restart, be right back
<lamalex> ugh oh god
<lamalex> i seem to have accidentally upgraded x
<lamalex> how do i get myself out of this one :\
<lamalex> wait apparently I did not
<lamalex> so why is my screen black
<lamalex> no. i did.
<lamalex_> ok back in x but with nv :(
<mpt> ronoc, what does "canRaise()==false" mean?
<ronoc> mpt, its part of the mpris spec -> mpris.org
<torkvemada> mpt: that player doesn't have any window you can raise up
<ronoc> or it doesn't suppor the feature
<mpt> I see, thanks
<mpt> ronoc, so what do you think of making that application's application item insensitive?
<ronoc> mpt, yeah it makes sense if the app is not going to be raised from the user clicking on that item
<kenvandine> klattimer, so i see the new "Add appointment" menu item, which works
<kenvandine> but after i add an appointment, shouldn't i see it in the menu?
<klattimer> kenvandine: you should
<kenvandine> ok, i'm not :)
<klattimer> it might take a moment for eds to do it's job
<kenvandine> i even restarted the service
<klattimer> but  the menu should update on about to show
<klattimer> kenvandine: that's weird
<klattimer> have you done evolution --force-shutdown and restarted the service?
 * klattimer will be very pissed if he has to reopen the source every time the menu needs updating 
<klattimer> that *could* be the only thing
<kenvandine> well, i should still be able to see future appointments right?
<kenvandine> that were already there?
<klattimer> but reopening the source would be the same as restarting indicator-datetime
<klattimer> kenvandine: how far in the future did you add it?
<klattimer> I only have 1 week into the future
<kenvandine> i added one for today
<klattimer> in the past perhaps?
<kenvandine> but i had one already there for tomorrow
<kenvandine> not showing up though
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> I should maybe pull the HEAD code and test it
<kenvandine> it does pull for all calendars right?
<klattimer> oh kenvandine nope
<klattimer> it only pulls the system calendar
<kenvandine> humm
<klattimer> google calendars/webcal are insanely slow
<kenvandine> which one is that?
<klattimer> so we missed those out
<klattimer> kenvandine: anything in "On this computer" I assume
<kenvandine> but shouldn't eds already have that cached?
<klattimer> kenvandine: you'd think huh?
<kenvandine> that is the one i added the new one to
<kenvandine> that sucks that it doesn't :/
<klattimer> remember the clock-applet
<klattimer> 15-20 second wait on opening
<klattimer> in our case, the menu would have to be open for 15-20 seconds for the items to appeaer
<klattimer> simply pointless
<klattimer> kenvandine: OK, so we have a bug perhaps?
<kenvandine> ugh
<klattimer> in that it's not adding items to the menu at all
<kenvandine> seems so
<kenvandine> although, i have more than one "On this computer" section, each with a "Personal" under it
<kenvandine> not sure how that happened
<kenvandine> years of eds data :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: that sounds like you've got buggy eds data
<klattimer> try adding appointments to other calendars and see what happens in the menu
<kenvandine> oh... wait
<kenvandine> does it use the one that is marked as default?
<kenvandine> because my google calendar is marked as default
<kenvandine> maybe we are ignoring the remote calendars but also looking for the default
<klattimer> it uses e_cal_new_system_calendar();
<klattimer> which I am to believe gets the first calendar on the local system
<wb_> hi. first time here. how could i give feedback on unity?
<klattimer> kenvandine: could you be experiencing an evolution bug if that's the case?
<kenvandine> that is what i am thinking
<klattimer> failing this, I'll make it so it iterates all sources
<kenvandine> would be better to fix eds so it caches some data
<klattimer> to hell with it if it takes 15-20 seconds to update the menu, and probably all the google ones vanish just as it starts the update again
<klattimer> :/
<kenvandine> would make evo better too i would think
<klattimer> kenvandine: I found a list of things that need doing in l.g.o for evolution
<kenvandine> at least for me, only including appointments from the local calendar is pretty pointless, i want to access my calendar for all of my devices
<klattimer> and fixing the calendar issue so that a) it's properly async and b) caches were on the list
<klattimer> kenvandine: agreed
<klattimer> but unfortunately I don't see a way to fix it in indicator-datetime
<klattimer> and evolution needs a lot of work as it stands
<kenvandine> yeah
<klattimer> kenvandine: at least as it is now, the default calendar source is the same one as is being displayed in the default install
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, after rebooting i see the apt
<klattimer> after rebooting?!
<klattimer> then that's got to be eds's fault
<klattimer> surely
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> also, the list should always be for the current day, not the selected day?
<klattimer> kenvandine: how do you mean?
<klattimer> the list is from today to today+7 days
<kenvandine> if i select tomorrow in the cal, should it show me tomorrow's apt?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i guess i just need more appointments on that local calendar :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, couldn't we load the remote calendar events in the background and just update the menu when we have them, caching them in the service?
<klattimer> kenvandine: that complicates things quite a bit
<kenvandine> ok, nevermind then :)
<ronoc> mpt, good work on the bug front, let me know if you have any questions
<kenvandine> klattimer, i just copied an event from my work calendar to the system calendar, the timezone for the event is converted for me in evolution but not in the menu
<kenvandine> known problem?
<mpt> ronoc, what does it mean to set a volume greater than 100%?
<jcastro> mpt: it's like cranking it up to 11
 * kenvandine thinks that is silly
 * ogra wants a volume of 1000% !
<kenvandine> :-D
<klattimer> kenvandine: the timezones working *properly* is waiting on me finishing the locations code I'm working on atm
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so known :)
<kenvandine> cool
<mpt> jcastro, "Why don't you just make ten louder" ...
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure this indicator won't wake me up at 5am friday to have my 1:1 with jason :)
<jcastro> heh
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner, speak of the devil :)
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: uh oh?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> testing out the new eds integration with indicator-datetime
<kenvandine> our 1:1 appears in my indicator at 5am friday
<kenvandine> but klattimer is already working on that
<kenvandine> :)
<nmarques> hi
<kenvandine> hey nmarques
<nmarques> kenvandine, hi ken
<ronoc> mpt: remember we talked about this before - g-v-c allows you todo it
<ronoc> mpt: its mainly for dvd/movie playback
<mpt> ronoc, I do remember, I just forgot the details
<mpt> sorry
<ronoc> sometimes it is necessary to overdrive the audio (since its probably peaking around -10db)
<ronoc> mpt, no worries :)
<ronoc> mpt, so are you into this one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/609860
<mpt> ronoc, I'd skipped over to bug 632956 while I was waiting
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 632956 in The Sound Menu "next track button not ghosted when there's no next track" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632956
<ronoc> mpt, yeah its again a feature we could incorporate
<ronoc> mpt, requires a visual design obviously but I like the idea for usability reasons
<ronoc> mpt, no so straight to implement but doable of course
<mpt> ronoc, is there anything I can do to help with bug 694259, or is it something you need to design yourself? :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 694259 in The Sound Menu "clicking noise upon "pause" and "continue"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694259
<ronoc> mpt, I need to the pulse work and then talk with the distro guys to get this turned on by default with a tweak
<ronoc> mpt, I'll take this on
<mpt> ok
<mpt> ronoc, so,  I've made 4 suggestions, marked 1 as Triaged, 1 as duplicate, and 3 Invalid
<ronoc> mpt, ok excellent, I'll do another run through to make sure I have not missed any, will send on any others I may find. thanks,
<achiang> seb128: hi, you around?
<achiang> or anyone that knows about unity-place-applications, i suppose...
<achiang> debian/control says there's a build-dep on libdbus-glib-1-dev, but it is not versioned
<achiang> configure.ac does give a version for the lib (>= 0.88)
<achiang> (this is the maverick package)
<achiang> anyway, i'm wondering, does unity-place-applications truly require 0.88? or is 0.84 (the lucid version) sufficient?
<achiang> didrocks: ^^ ??
<didrocks> achiang: I'm not sure anymore, it's getting old :)
<didrocks> achiang: but if you want to backport unity to lucid, I can tell you that you won't be able
<didrocks> too many deps to backport, we stopped during the cycle
<achiang> didrocks: hm, i see
<omnoms> I'm looking to grab the name of the current running Unity theme from the commandline. Is there configuration file I could perhaps do and awk statement on or grep?
<omnoms> s/and/an/
<omnoms> Any ideas?
<vish> hmm, now we have messaging indicator *and* a number counter in the launcher for new message .. which will stay? ;)
<kenvandine> vish, good question
<spikeb> yeah, i don't get what the point of the counter in the launcher is
<jderose> spikeb: well, application developers can use either, i suppose... will probably take some experimentation to decide what user experience is best in different scenarios
<spikeb> meanwhile, we have a user experience that is worse than either option.
<spikeb> way to go.
<bcurtiswx> i don't see the # counter in launcher
<vish> jderose: indicator-applet was to indicate new events, so now this introduces another place, two places where apps can notify new events is not an ideal situation.. there needs to be only one..
<vish> bcurtiswx: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/3202209062/progress-meters-quicklists-and-number-count-for-the
<spikeb> a progress meter might not be such a bad idea though
<Omega> jcastro's blog is awesome :>
<vish> yea.. lets just kill indicator applet..
<vish> ^and that would make a few folks cry ;p
<jderose> DBO: nice work on Launcher API, really cool stuff. curious about your thoughts on progress for events that aren't rightfully associated with any particular application... true background processes... would this be something appropriate to have in an indicator, ie you click indicator and menu contains a progress bar?
<spikeb> vish, probably nobody without an @canonical.com address would cry ;-)
<DBO> jderose, what kind of background processes?
<jderose> DBO: file transfers come to mind, and the pro file import design i discuss here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AyatanaDmediaLovefest
<Omega> I don't actually mind the counter, it shouldn't be use to indicate an event though, just to indicate that there *are* events
<bcurtiswx> hmm, if it's truly trivial.. i think i'll do that for empathy
<Omega> so at a glace someone can see what program requires their attention
<jcastro> :)
<bcurtiswx> new messages, progress of file transfers
 * spikeb sighs at the desktop clutter returning
 * omnoms still wonders if there's a file somewhere that stores the name and/or path of the current Unity theme
<DBO> jderose, mountable volumes show up in the launcher, so those progress dialogs could go there
<DBO> spikeb, its designed to be clean as possible
<jcastro> DBO: speaking of, the stupid nautilus appindicator one is the first one we should put against the wall
<jcastro> the stupid folder with an arrow in my panel
<jderose> DBO: what about when volume isn't removable?
<bcurtiswx> i don't have that one anymore.. i did a --reset
<vish> jcastro: mpt wanted to kill that a long while ago, but seb128 does not want to..
<DBO> jderose, things get fuzzy
<jderose> DBO: agreed :)
<jcastro> vish: I think someone should propose it, the current solution is pretty horrible
<DBO> jcastro, there are lots of things I want to put against the wall
<DBO> starting with Hugh Jackman
<vish> lol!
<jcastro> wolverine can't be killed
<omnoms> DBO: Agreed.
 * DBO is so glad nobody read that in a gay way
<spikeb> I won't even inquire as to what mean of "against the wall" you are refering to.
<DBO> ah damnit
<spikeb> hahaha
<DBO> spikeb did
<vish> and here i was thinking that the only reason DBO had that beard was because he was a Hugh Jackman/Wolverine fan ;p
<DBO> vish, no I am abe lincoln fan
<spikeb> i thought it was because most geeks are bearded
<DBO> i accidentally a word
<spikeb> haha
<DBO> it was either a beard or a ponytail
<DBO> or bald
<vish> haha!
<DBO> you must have one of those to program
<spikeb> i'd like to see a combination of all 3
<DBO> (please note that the ponytail option applies equally well to both genders)
<DBO> for the love of zombie jesus's reincarnated followers, why is g_file_trash_async not  a real thing?
<DBO> jcastro, the wiki page is still formatted like a puke information all over it
<jcastro> yeah I know dude, I need to fix it
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> erm
<vish> in the example webplaces, there are so many search ideas. We could just combine them into one "search place"
<vish> and user could just rightclick and select/change what they wanna search..
<vish> basically like browsers, the search engines that can plug into the search place.. instead of having 10 search places..
<jcastro> well, they're basically like firefox search thingers
<jcastro> the individual ones are the search engine things that plug in
<jcastro> they plug into the main search/zeitgeist thing
<vish> ah! do we include zeitgeist by default for 11.04?
<seiflotfy> vish, yes :)
<jcastro> ask me at the end of the week
<vish> seiflotfy: cool!
<seiflotfy> huh jcastro why end of the week
<jcastro> waiting for mikkel to land a bunch of stuff
<jcastro> and seif to finish the people place. :p
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> jcastro, seif is finishing the launcher stuff today with mikkel
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> we are at the hackfest
<jcastro> seiflotfy: I'm just not clear on how it all ties together yet, but feel free to fill me in
<jcastro> oh, I was going to let you guys finish the hackfest. THEN tell people about it
<seiflotfy> jcastro, well application places and files places are using zeitgeist anyhow
<thumper> what hackfest?
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist hackfest 2011
<seiflotfy> :)
<jcastro> DBO: don't forget trevino's merge proposal for the title bar fade
<DBO> I wont
<DBO> well I might
<DBO> but I'll try not to!
<jcastro> DBO: or make someone else do it
<DBO> I got it
<DBO> almost done with this bit
<bcurtiswx> where's the info located right now to add numbers and bars to the unity apps?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<bcurtiswx> thx
<jcastro> very wip right now
<kenvandine> jcastro, so when is libunity-dev going to be available?
<jcastro> any help making this page suck less would be most appreciated
<seiflotfy> jcastro, do u use gedit ?
<jcastro> seiflotfy: mostly, but I prefer scribes
<jcastro> kenvandine: DBo knows?
<seiflotfy> jcastro, shit
<seiflotfy> jcastro, link to scribes
<seiflotfy> ?
<DBO> kenvandine, at the very least its in bzr now
<jcastro> seiflotfy: http://scribes.sourceforge.net/
<kenvandine> i know :)
<kenvandine> just wondering about a package
<kenvandine> would be much easier for people to use it :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: I thought it was your job to provide this every thursday?
 * jcastro runs
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> jcastro, i could :)
<bcurtiswx> so the indicator-me grabs the number of new message for evolution from where exactly?
<bcurtiswx> because i'd assume you'd grab it from the same place foe doing the same in the unity app panel
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, that is evolution-indicator
<kenvandine> it comes from eds
<bcurtiswx> so empathy would be empathy-indicator, find the location, and grab it from there and use in jcastro's stuff
<kenvandine> no
<bcurtiswx> im trying to grasp the trivial nature of it
<kenvandine> probably best to patch empathy
<jcastro> wait no
<kenvandine> evolution-indicator is a package
<jcastro> that's not how dbo explained it to me
<kenvandine> you could do a separate app
<kenvandine> but you'll want to get signals and such to change it as messages get viewed, etc
<jcastro> DBO: can you clarify pls.
<DBO> yeah
<kenvandine> jcastro, sure you could write a separate utility to stick that number in there for empathy
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> ideally empathy would do it for you, and when you view a chat it would clear the number
<kenvandine> or reduce it
<kenvandine> etc
<DBO> right so with empathy you could do it as a plugin or standalone
<kenvandine> hard to do that from outside empathy
<DBO> it would probably be simpler to do it as an empathy plugin
<DBO> since the indicator work is already there
<kenvandine> yup
<DBO> just piggy back into that same region
<kenvandine> should be trivial actually
<DBO> yeah
<kenvandine> i have already started adding it to xchat-indicator :)
<jcastro> ok perfect, so ken's committed to empathy and xchat
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> sure
 * jcastro writes that down
<bcurtiswx> on_GetNewMessage (add 1 to panel), on_ViewMessage (remove 1 from panel)
<jcastro> kenvandine: don't forget progress bar on file transfer in empathy!
 * kenvandine ignores jcastro
<bcurtiswx> so where would empathy store this number so that the unity-app-panel sees it?
<kenvandine> i guess it would have to either store the count itself
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> just use the number of indicators it knows about
<kenvandine> since it already has all the logic for figuring out the indicators
<jcastro> kenvandine: the progress bar on a transfer is a totally legit use case!
<kenvandine> jcastro, agreed
<jcastro> DBO: fyi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/WindowMatching
<kenvandine> no idea how hard that would be to do
<bcurtiswx> does this plan on making it into 11.04?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah
<jcastro> it's in trunk already. :)
<bcurtiswx> great.
 * kenvandine wants released and in natty :)
<DBO> jcastro, great page, thank you
<jcastro> that's not mine, but yeah, I agree
<DBO> jcastro, I LOVE the pango-view report on that page
<DBO> *goes complete insane*
<DBO> classic
<bcurtiswx> this idea would eliminate the need for apps having the option of closing to the tray.. like empathy does for example.  which was a big pet peeve of mine for xchat, wasted space in the old panel window list
<DBO> bcurtiswx, what would?
<bcurtiswx> DBO, moving the numbers from the indicator-whatever to the unity-app-panel.
<DBO> ah yes it does fix that
<bcurtiswx> but in the mockup, the number should be in the top right, because as apps have pending items (like it would be in the indicator-applet) you can push the icon out to the right (if its hidden by a maximized window)
<bcurtiswx> is it just me or does unity not allow gdb ?
<bcurtiswx> or vice versa
<bcurtiswx> anyways, how soon until I can play with this code?
<DBO> bcurtiswx, you can play with it today if you build it yourself
<bcurtiswx> i guess I could always compile it and play
<bcurtiswx> woah
<DBO> bcurtiswx, I like your argument about it being on the right
<DBO> I am going to presetn that to design
<bcurtiswx> DBO, go ahead :)
<bcurtiswx> whats the prog called unity-?
<bcurtiswx> i guess, where's the source at
<DBO> bcurtiswx, its actually a compiz plugin
<bcurtiswx> compiz-?
<DBO> there is a wiki page somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com about building it
<bcurtiswx> OK, i will stalk google
<DBO> jcastro, that merge is done
<bcurtiswx> DBO, libunity ?
<DBO> bcurtiswx, yeah thats what you need to talk to unity
<DBO> bcurtiswx, you will also need unity trunk
<DBO> so it will listen to your commands
<bcurtiswx> so i need both unity and libunity trunk
<kenvandine> ok, i think the code is done for xchat-indicator :)
<kenvandine> but can't test it atm, don't have libunity or unity required versions to build it... i'll get that tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, ^^
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i'd be interested in your diff for reference.. can i take a look at it?
<kenvandine> yeah, just a minute
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565189/
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, no idea if that would even build
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'll find out tomorrow
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ugh i keep forgetting new partition not i get a publickey error on bzr branch
<bcurtiswx> lol
<RAOF> DBO: Props on that “fade launchers which don't support the DnD target” thingy.  That looks great.
<DBO> RAOF, you see a pimps love is very different from that of a square
<RAOF> :)
<DBO> RAOF, I wonder how long I could get away with having a bot stand in for me that simply quotes idiocracy when addressed
<RAOF> Not very long.  You'd need a significantly better eliza than that, I think :)
<nhaines> DBO: how does that make you feel?
<DBO> Welcome to costco, I love you
<DBO> GRAH!
<DBO> why do I have to define my templated methods in the header?
<DBO> thats not right
<RAOF> Because otherwise they're not instantiated, and so you get multiple definitions, one for each compile unit? :)
<DBO> RAOF, is there a clean way around that?
<DBO> also, this is why I hate shitty type systems
<RAOF> Add a declaration of each template specialisation in the header, I think :/
<RAOF> The price you pay for pseudo-generics :)
<DBO> RAOF, you mean I need to do
<DBO> template<foo> bar baz ();
<DBO> for every foo I want to use
<DBO> assuming I have template<class T> bar baz ();
<RAOF> I don't think you need that for every foo you want to use; just for every foo you want to use in more than one file?
 * RAOF isn't a C++ wizard, and this is getting arcane.
<DBO> it gives a linker error at run time if you dont leave the method declaration in the header
<DBO> which I will now do because it's going to be shorter than the alternative
<jcastro> kenvandine: can you add your xchat example on the wiki page?
<tremolux> DBO: heya Jason!  just a head's up that I have a branch that implements the software-center side of the s-c/unity launcher integration per mpt's spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Learning%20how%20to%20launch%20an%20application
<tremolux> DBO: don't know where that's fitting in your plans  :)
<DBO> tremolux, LOVE IT
<Omega> Wow, the ctrl+alt+numpad feature is _amazing_
<DBO> tremolux, I intent to do it now
<Omega> Thank you so much.
<tremolux> DBO: seriously?  nice!
<DBO> tremolux, I just finished a major push elsewhere
<DBO> so yeah
<tremolux> well, I have some final tweaks that I  tried to push but LP went read-only  :/
 * bcurtiswx pushes the power button back to ON at LP
<tremolux> DBO: branch is here: lp:~gary-lasker/software-center/launcher-integration , but I want to push this last change...
<DBO> ooooooo, you're gary
<DBO> I was wondering who you were
<tremolux> DBO: hah!  yeahp
<Omega> 00:14 < Omega> Wow, the ctrl+alt+numpad feature is _amazing_
<Omega> 00:14 < DBO> tremolux, I intent to do it now
<Omega> 00:14 < Omega> Thank you so much.
<Omega> Oops.
<Omega> tremolux: Does your grandfather remember your name? :>
<DBO> why you quoting us
<DBO> :P
<Omega> It was a pasto :<
<bcurtiswx> ctrl+alt+numpad?
<Omega> press ctrl+alt+1
<bcurtiswx> what did it do to my screen?
<bcurtiswx> a.k.a window
<bcurtiswx> OH EM GEE.. Thats So cool!
<Omega> :D
<tremolux> DBO: so the last bit that I still need to push whe LP comes back is that, for the icon, I'll send you the full path to the icon file (rather than just the icon name in the theme)
<DBO> tremolux, yes that would be handy
<DBO> so long as its a big icon
<tremolux> DBO: yeah, the icon in the details view of s-c is usually 64x64, or 48x48 sometimes
<DBO> so long as thats the size you display it at I am fine with it
<tremolux> DBO: yep
<tremolux> DBO: so the dbus call looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565210/
<tremolux> DBO: but (of course) it fails now as there's no such service (yet)
<tremolux> DBO: but let me know if that looks like what you want
<DBO> I think we might add the call to libunity if that works for you :P
<DBO> it would just change where oyu make the call
<DBO> but yeah
<DBO> since they have not given me a proper dbus listener
<tremolux> DBO: sure, whatever is best
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> lets add this kind of stuff to the wiki page please!
<DBO> why?
<DBO> this isn't API epople need to know about
<jcastro> oh nm then
<tremolux> jcastro: mean like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Learning%20how%20to%20launch%20an%20application
 * jcastro whistles
<tremolux> heh
 * jcastro backs away from the experts
<jcastro> sorry!
 * tremolux ^5s jcastro
<jcastro> man, the USC integration will be wicked
<jcastro> hey, now that DND is in the launcher can we just snag random app from USC and drop it on the launcher?
<jcastro> if I'm too lazy to click install
<tremolux> seems like we almost could actually, people have wanted that
<bcurtiswx> we're starting to look like an iPad/Pod/Phone in a sense with the square apps and numbers  :D
 * bcurtiswx runs
 * bcurtiswx peeks in door
<tremolux> haha
<ion> Absolutely no reason not to imitate the stuff that doesn’t suck from them.
<tremolux> DBO: so I have to run get some dinner, but be sure to let me know what you need from me, etc.
<RAOF> Garh.  Any ETA for making monitor hotplug with unity less hateful?
<DBO> RAOF, get in there and fix it
<RAOF> You take all the fun out of bitching :(
<DBO> RAOF, its because you bitch that I love you
<DBO> now fix it, bitch
<RAOF> I'd need to hook nux up to RANDR events, right?
#ayatana 2011-02-10
<DBO> RAOF, nah compiz already informs you of this shit
<DBO> you just need to relayout this stuff
<DBO> no X required
<RAOF> Oh, that's less insane.
<Omega> Under which package should I file a bug from the indicator panel?
<jono> Omega, which panel?
<Omega> jono: Top right, all my indicators are frozen
<Omega> (time, everything)
<jono> Omega, natty?
<Omega> Mhm
<jono> Omega, can you right click the desktop and then does it work?
<Omega> jono: I can rightclieck the desktop but it does not fix it
<Omega> Also, there's a desktop icon that keeps flashing on my desktop
<rbnswartz> I'm having a problem grabbing the unity and nux code from launchpad. Any help?
<jono> Omega, strange - it sounds like the focus bug
<jono> Omega, I think a fix might be ready for it
<Omega> Hmm
<Omega> My time still says 7:11, it's 9:20
<jono> Omega, ahhh it is definitely that bug
<jono> because it crashes the date/time indicator
<jono> did you upgrade today Omega?
<Omega> I did
<jono> strange
<Omega> Didn't reboot yet though
<jono> ahhhh reboot
<jono> I didnt notice it today
<jono> so it might be fixed
<Omega> (All my indicators are frozen)
<Omega> And I can't launch apps with unity launcher
<jono> Omega, yeah, reboot
<jono> I think you will be good
<jono> Ctrl-Alt-F2 and run 'sudo reboot now' in a terminal
<Omega> Or I can ctrl-alt-del
<Omega> But I'm working on something
<Omega> I'll do that when I'm finished
<jono> cool
<rbnswartz> I can't use bzr to download the unity or nux source does anyone know of another way to get it?
<rbnswartz> I get an error about Permission denied (publickey)
<kenvandine> DBO, ping
<DBO> pong
<DBO> whats up
<kenvandine> hey dude
<kenvandine> unity.h doesn't have unity_launcher_entry_new
<kenvandine> can i just use unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id
<kenvandine> unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id ("xchat-gnome.desktop")
<kenvandine> ?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> sorry I suppose the wiki is wrong...
<kenvandine> thought so.. not working those :)
<DBO> i dont know what I was thinking
<DBO> can you update the wiki too
<kenvandine> i will
<DBO> im really sorry
<kenvandine> not working, not sure why
<DBO> whats not?
<kenvandine> no errors... and no count displayed
<DBO> did you run a main loop?
<kenvandine> humm... not myself
<kenvandine> it is a plugin for xchat-gnome
<DBO> can I see the code you made?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565242/
<kenvandine> and launcher is created with
<kenvandine> launcher = unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id ("xchat-indicator.desktop");
 * kenvandine just pushes the code
<DBO> xchat-gnome.desktop
<DBO> not xchat-indicator.desktop
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> damn :)
<kenvandine> silly me
<DBO> its okay
<DBO> I understand :)
 * kenvandine tests
<kenvandine> shit... still no luck
<kenvandine> DBO, could these critical's be a sign of a problem?
<kenvandine> (xchat-gnome:22105): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_method_invocation_return_dbus_error: assertion `error_name != NULL && g_dbus_is_name (error_name)' failed
<kenvandine> i get 3 of those right after it sets the count
<kenvandine> but i am not sure it is from the call to set the count or something else in xchat-gnome
<DBO> no idea
<DBO>  sounds like it
 * kenvandine tests without the launcher
<DBO> kenvandine, are you running unity trunk?
<kenvandine> yes
<DBO> does the test app work?
<kenvandine> i didn't try
<kenvandine> let me do that
<kenvandine> where is the test app?
<DBO> wiki page
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> the vala sample code :)
<kenvandine> i was thinking there was something in the unity tree :)
<DBO> OH YEAH, MY CRACK IS SO GOOD
 * DBO dances
<DBO> I just got the drag behavior working for dropping below the launcher
<kenvandine> woot
<DBO> which is kind of odd because I dont yet have the launcher popping up on random drags
<DBO> but wtf
<DBO> its good shit
<kenvandine> something's not right here, the sample isn't even building
<DBO> okay
<kenvandine> must be pkgconfig nonsense
<DBO> yeah I blame you
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i have it all installed in /opt/unity
 * kenvandine fiddles shit
<kenvandine> ok, i blame DBO for this failure
<kenvandine> launcherexample.vala:7.13-7.57: error: `Unity.LauncherEntry' does not have a default constructor
<kenvandine> :-D
<DBO> shut your pie hole
<DBO> that example code is from kamstrup
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine looks at the vapi
<DBO> further, kamstrup doesn't have bugs
<kenvandine> so i hear
<kenvandine> must be nice
<DBO> its true
<DBO> okay, any theories on how to get xwininfo of the xdnd window?
 * spikeb has his netbook running natty. unity works far better than it sounds like it should from here
<DBO> spikeb, if you are referencing the crap coming out of my mouth
<DBO> you sir know nothing of my work
<kenvandine> DBO, ok, so with this example, i should see the count on the evo launcher right?
<spikeb> heh
<DBO> kenvandine, indeed
<kenvandine> ok... not working :/
<DBO> I swear to god some day I will reach that balmer peak
<DBO> kenvandine, errors?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> none
<DBO> have you tried blaming someone else?
<DBO> you starting it after unity was running right?
<kenvandine> how can i confirm i am running the right version the launcher?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine>  opt/unity/bin/unity --replace
<kenvandine>  /opt/unity/bin/unity --replace
<DBO> kenvandine, open ccsm
<kenvandine> done
<DBO> kenvandine, if you go into the experimental tab and you see 3 drop downs
<DBO> you are good to go
<kenvandine> ok, i don't
<DBO> what do you see
<kenvandine> that explains stuff
<DBO> 2 drop downs and a checkbox?
<kenvandine> yes
<DBO> yeah get a better unity
<DBO> skank
<kenvandine> so how do i do that?
<DBO> i could not tell you
<kenvandine> /opt/unity/bin/unity --replace
<kenvandine> i would think that should run the version in /opt!
<DBO> I dont do it that way when developing
<DBO> well dont look at me!
<DBO> I just code!
<kenvandine> hehe
<DBO> I dont understand packaging
<DBO> its a dark voodoo art
<kenvandine> this isn't packaing
<kenvandine> i did a make install :)
<kenvandine> so it looks like compiz is loading the wrong plugin
<DBO> yeah but you didn't install it how *I* install it
<kenvandine> which i know squat about how it finds the plugins
<kenvandine> i just followed the directions on the wiki, so i blame jcastro
<DBO> actually I wrote those instructions
<DBO> so
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> :)
<DBO> you can blame me
<DBO> but when you figure it out
<kenvandine> awesome
<DBO> fix that wiki page too
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> knew that was coming
<DBO> well look
<DBO> I clearly have shown to be greatly incompetent on wiki pages
<DBO> so you cant ask me to do it
<kenvandine> nice excuse
<kenvandine> :)
<DBO> thanks
 * kenvandine tries to figure out why compiz doesn't like this 
<DBO> I have no idea what unity is
<DBO> as a binary
<DBO> that is
<DBO> is it a shell script?
<kenvandine> python
<kenvandine> damn this is crazy... 10m to add launcher support to xchat-indicator, an hour to figure out how to make compiz load the right plugin
<DBO> kenvandine, its called "becoming compiz's bitch"
<DBO> it does it to us all sooner or later
<DBO> eventually you'll start to like it
<kenvandine> yay
<kenvandine> i didn't really figure it out, but i copied files around and now can see my count :)
<DBO> kenvandine, happy for you buddy
<DBO> have a cookie
<DBO> kenvandine, you know what I just made work?
<DBO> always unhide when dnd is active
<DBO> thats right biotch
<kenvandine> DBO, http://ubuntuone.com/p/cVu/
<kenvandine> DBO, nice :)
<DBO> kenvandine, you are a gentleman and a scholar
<DBO> your xchat has 1 thing to tell you
<DBO> kenvandine, wanna be my guinea pig?
<kenvandine> sure
<DBO> kenvandine, well no, lets be more clear. want to be my *direct* guinea pig (you are already my guinea pig after all)
<kenvandine> just call me your biotch!
<kenvandine> unity_launcher_entry_set_count_visible (launcher, FALSE);
<kenvandine> doesn't hide my count
<DBO> kenvandine, lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.dnd-elsewhere
<DBO> try that branch out for me
<DBO> kenvandine, really?
<DBO> okay I will look into it
<DBO> please try my branch
<kenvandine> works in the vala example
<kenvandine> and i confirmed my code is getting called
<kenvandine> just not hiding
<kenvandine> anyway
 * kenvandine grabs
<DBO> well then I blame you!
<kenvandine> DBO, unity_launcher_entry_get_count_visible is returning FALSE, but it is still displayed
<kenvandine> building your branch now
<kenvandine> DBO, must be some rendering issue of some sort, changing the count doesn't change it either
<kenvandine> but get_count returns the count i am setting
<DBO> kenvandine, its lost its reference on the launcher side
<DBO> kenvandine, we'll have to blame kamstrup
<kenvandine> ok, running your branch
<kenvandine> what do you want me to do?
<DBO> kenvandine, position a window so the launcher hides
<DBO> then start a drag from nautilus
<DBO> that launcher should unhide
<kenvandine> nice!
<kenvandine> works
<DBO> kenvandine, okay now the next one is more shakey
<DBO> first click on a menu at the top (this is a priming action)
<DBO> just open a menu
<DBO> then close
<DBO> then start a drag
<DBO> and press your mouse against the far left of the launcher
<DBO> it should eventually hide itself
<DBO> so you can access whats below it
<kenvandine> i don't understand
<DBO> if you take a drag
<DBO> and push against the left side of the screen
<DBO> so your cusor is at (0, y)
<kenvandine> i see
<DBO> assuming compiz didn't steal the drag from you
<DBO> the launcher will hdie itself
<kenvandine> it did
<DBO> sweet
<kenvandine> but was a little chunky feeling
<kenvandine> but worked :)
<kenvandine> nice!
<DBO> yeah its got a "drag" to it
<DBO> basically you get 500ms to go "oops I dont want it to go away"
<DBO> and pull away for (0, y)
<DBO> is that what you were seeing?
<DBO> kenvandine?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> it dims first
<kenvandine> then it hides
<DBO> the dimming is actually it hinting where you can drop
<DBO> so like if you drag a text file over it
<DBO> everything but gedit should dim
<DBO> it does a mime check
<kenvandine> right
<DBO> kenvandine, its my bed time :)
<DBO> goodnight :)
<kenvandine> good night!
<kenvandine> thx dude
<DBO> thank you for testing
<kenvandine> anytime
<DBO> I'll hold you to that
<kvalo> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> It is to the credit of compiz that it's still nice and responsive as my machine slowly dies under the 2GiB of swap usage...
<didrocks> hehe :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<didrocks> RAOF: do you think that the nvidia driver will come soon?
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> I suspect they'll wait for 1.10 RC2 to be released, as that will (should!) have the final ABI.
<RAOF> The beta driver they have available for 1.10 is built against RC1, and that has a different ABI to us.  Joy!
<RAOF> (Just in case you were thinking of installing the beta driver behind dpkg's back!)
<didrocks> RAOF: urgh, ok ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: still on the old Xorg then :)
<RAOF> Yup.  *I'd* like 1.10RC2 to be released, too, so we have a nice milestone for incorporating the Xi2 multitouch work and some Debian packaging changes.
<oSoMoN> good morning
<RAOF> Also, I'd like a pony and an awesome 13" tablet laptop with 1080p display and multitouch screen.
<MacSlow> greetings
<RAOF> Morning MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
<DJKorbit> good morning
<didrocks> kamstrup: libunity is still Monday's tarball, nothing new, right?
<smspillaz> RAOF: I also want what you want
<smspillaz> (the pony that is, screw the laptop)
<kamstrup> didrocks: right
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent, just to sum up, places aren't using libunity, isn't it? directly dee? (not sure with the refactoring)
<Kaleo> I have the alpha 2 version of Unity and it's working great
<Kaleo> is it more or less safe to use the Unity daily ppa?
<didrocks> Kaleo: not right now ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ^^ (in case you didn't see my question :))
<ronoc> kenvandine,
<ronoc> should I roll a tarball ?
<kenvandine> ronoc, yes please
<didrocks> hum, no kamstrup :/
<kenvandine> didrocks, i've been waiting for him too :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, I asked some question for libunity when he was still there :/
<kenvandine> ah... ignored, that is worse :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's say the hackfest side-tracked him
<kenvandine> :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/10/live-blog-running-pc-pro-on-ubuntu/ 3:35PM is their "rant" on gwibber.  figured you may be interested in reading
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, definately, thx
<bcurtiswx> 3:25PM
<bcurtiswx> i meant
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i guess it isn't obvious that it shortens urls automatically :)
<kenvandine> we do need the twitter realtime stuff though
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, that would be nice, since they don't have any issues like facebook :-X
<nmarques> hello
<ronoc> kenvandine, any luck with that release
<kenvandine> ronoc, oh... i must have missed that you had created one
<kenvandine> ronoc, sorry
<ronoc> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.5.9
<ronoc> kenvandine, no worries
<kenvandine> cool, i'll grab it
<ronoc> sound
<DBO> didrocks, if you want to claim this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/706146
<DBO> just a suggestion :P
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, claiming ;)
<ronoc> kenvandine, distcheck should be fine :)
<kenvandine> ronoc, cool :)
<ronoc> made sure to check
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565470/ building libunity failed.. i have installed the girepository1.0-dev
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: wait for my package to be published :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, rgr that
 * bcurtiswx waits
<achiang> hello, how does indicator-me's package get created? indicator-datetime has a packaging recipe, but i don't see one for indicator-me
<ronoc> bcurtiswx, have you installed gobject-introspection  from apt
<bcurtiswx> ronoc, nope , thx.. lol
<ronoc> bcurtiswx, :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, I need to finish on time today, release any good ?
<kenvandine> i think it is good
<kenvandine> can't logout and back in to test yet though
<kenvandine> but i restarted the service and it seems good
<kenvandine> should get it uploaded as soon as something else finishes building
<ronoc> kenvandine, oh cool, I'll keep an eye out. thx
<nmarques> kenvandine, gj on indicator date-time and indicator-sound ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, functions in empathy-indicator-manager with _cb .. cb = callback?
<kenvandine> yup
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what exactly does a callback do?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, a function called when a signal is received
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK thx
 * bcurtiswx is trying to add the new unity stuff to empathy
<bcurtiswx> im going based partly on your branch for xchat
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> i think i've found a solution to bug 710809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710809 in Unity "not mounted partitions appear with questionmark icon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710809
<DJKorbit> i'm compiling my code now
<bcurtiswx> unity just went kaploooey on me :(
<DJKorbit> unity is using icons of which dimensions?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/xchat-indicator/add_unity_launcher_support/revision/25  can I basically copy that into empathy as is?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, somewhat
<kenvandine> places where the indicator gets added and removed
<kenvandine> to manage the count
<kenvandine> empathy will be a bit more complez
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sorry i wasn't specific enough.. the configure.ac part
<kenvandine> complex even
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> yeah
<bcurtiswx> i'm going to play around with the emapthy-indicator-manager.c and empathy-indicator.c part to find those areas where counts are manipulated
<lamalex> hey DBO what's the word on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/716204
<DBO> lamalex, nothing yet
<lamalex> :\ ugh ok
<nmarques> anyone knows where to grab the changelog of the latest nux and unity ?
<DJKorbit> DBO, i can't seem to fix the question mark icon bug :(
<DBO> what bug?
<DJKorbit> bug 710809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710809 in Unity "not mounted partitions appear with questionmark icon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710809
<lamalex> we're not supposed to show them anyway
<lamalex> so I wouldn't spend too much time on it :P
<DJKorbit> lamalex, i'm spending time on it because, when they do show up (after being mounted) it also shows up with a question mark
<DBO> DJKorbit, i'll look at it in a bit
<DJKorbit> i'm working on DeviceLauncherSection.cpp
<lamalex> DJKorbit, but time should be spent making it now show icons for unmounted drives- as I understand it, it's only supposed to show mounted
<lamalex> DBO, is there a spec from design on that?
<lamalex> I thought I asked njpatel that question earlier today
<DBO> not really
<DJKorbit> the problem is that SetIconName method is trying to set the first name returned by g_themed_icon_get_names ()
<DJKorbit> which returns "drive-harddisk-ata"
<DJKorbit> which is an icon that is not present
<DJKorbit> i tried hard-coding SetIconName to DEFAULT_ICON, which is an icon of a usb pen drive but it continues to show the question mark
<DJKorbit> i also tried doing some printf's in the code but i don't get any output
<DJKorbit> i guess this is not a trivial bug to fix after all :(
<DJKorbit> DBO, any ideas?
<DBO> hmmm
<DBO> not right now
<DBO> I will have to have a chance to sit down adn look at that code
<DJKorbit> ok
<DJKorbit> i'm just doing make, sudo make install and running unity again
<DJKorbit> i'm doing it as i should right?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, you said you were having problems with the indicator not updating properly with your xchat unity changes ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well, not the indicator
<kenvandine> the launcher
<bcurtiswx> the launcher doesn't change the number once you click the icon ?
<kenvandine> it doesn't change it even if it needs to increment
<kenvandine> and it doesn't hide when i hide it
<kenvandine> seems like something is broken on the launcher side
<bcurtiswx> well anyways could it be that you need code in the update_indicator section of indicator.c
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> that only updates the timestamp on an existing one
<kenvandine> in this case i only care about the number changing
<DJKorbit> i'm going now
<DJKorbit> bye
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, your addition to the xchat_plugin_init.. what would be the equivalent in empathy do you think?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, not sure, i would need to look at the code
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ok i'll look at the code.  to test it out do I need to reset unity at all after i make changes to the empathy code?
<kenvandine> nope
<bcurtiswx> cool, now all i need is for the new libunity to get published
<kenvandine> and new unity so you can actually see it
<bcurtiswx> correct
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sorry to bother you again.. the indicator_manager_event_[added|removed|updated]_cb i believe I should be focused on.. does that seem right to you.
<bcurtiswx> i guess this is the "fun" of playing around with the code
<bcurtiswx> hehe
<nhaines> Does anyone here work with the Ubuntu Font Family project or do they hide somewhere else?  :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, is unity 3.4.2 going to make it today with libunity that's already here?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, I'm just pushing it
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ah great. :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: will take one hour as nux should be published first
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, nbd.  I am getting empathy ready for the new libunity  :)
<didrocks> hehe, nice!
<didrocks> nux and unity uploaded
<DBO> didrocks, does unity proper depend on it?
<didrocks> DBO: of course :)
<DBO> libunity that is
<didrocks> oh no
<DBO> i have no idea
<didrocks> I checked
<didrocks> so libunity doesn't depend on it
<didrocks> DBO: but the first application which will be linked with libunity will bring it
<DBO> I cant seem to code right now
<DBO> its not coming
<DBO> I dont know why
<didrocks> so ideally, libunity should recommend unity :)
<didrocks> DBO: well, you worked a lot yesterday
<DBO> and the day before
<DBO> landed two major branches in two days
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, \o/
<DBO> im trying to land the rest of the DND features for the launcher
<didrocks> DBO: excellent :)
<didrocks> waow, it seems weird now that there is not the "Open New window"
<didrocks> the quicklist seems so small :)
<DBO> yeah dont we have support for that in .desktop files?
<bcurtiswx> ooh, what happened to that?
<didrocks> DBO: we will have to patch the entire weird
<bcurtiswx> i use it alot for terminal
<didrocks> world!
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: middle click
<DBO> didrocks, i know
<DBO> but that shit happens
<bcurtiswx> shweeet!
<didrocks> DBO: maximize is taking 4 seconds here
<didrocks> I think that my system is that slow…
<didrocks> (just a terminator window with nothing in it…)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/xchat-indicator/add_unity_launcher_support/revision/25#configure.ac line 302 and 303.. seems to be an extra NULL in there
<didrocks> kenvandine: you are dropping the indicator support and replace by a quicklist?
<kenvandine> didrocks, no... adding a count for unseen messages
<kenvandine> in addition to the indicator :)
 * spikeb sighs
<spikeb> i knew this would happen.
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh ok :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i forget what the 3rd arg is for  g_strconcat, but NULL is fine :)
 * kenvandine goes to get some food, bbiab
<didrocks> DBO: I think that the launcher shouldn't reveil though when we have new count
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK thx :)
<DBO> didrocks, what?
<didrocks> DBO: otherwise, the launchers item will keep coming in hidden mode
<didrocks> DBO: like, if you have another "message" in evolution or in xchat, don't show the launcher item as in the urgent mode
<didrocks> DBO: otherwise with all the app that would be opened, I'm afraid to see launcher items keeps coming and hiding
<DBO> didrocks, i dont set the urgent mode
<DBO> the application does
<didrocks> DBO: ok, I was wondering if you had a plan to "show" when a count change or whatever… that would have been a bad idea IMHO :)
<DBO> no
<DBO> but since applications often set urgent on times when they would update their count
<DBO> I think that the emblems should be on the right
<didrocks> yeah :/
<DBO> not th eleft
<DBO> well keep in mind you can only set urgent once
<DBO> so if you switch away from irc
<DBO> the client can pop out at you once
<didrocks> DBO: right, so should be manageable
<didrocks> in any case, it's the application side which set it
<didrocks> so… not the launcher issue
 * achiang is trying to find the packaging branch for indicator-sound, but in vain. anyone have any hints?
<achiang> ah, found it under ~ubuntu-desktop
<bcurtiswx> alrightie, empathy done, just need to test
<jcastro> cando_: around?
<cando_> sure
<cando_> :)
<cando_> jcastro, shoot
<jcastro> do you know the latest on support for the messaging menu in emesene?
<cando_> emesene 1 or emesene 2?
<cando_> i personally worked on the emesene2's version
<jcastro> oh, is 1 still around?
<cando_> and it worked..some month ago..
<cando_> jcastro, emesene 2 is still alpha alpha
<cando_> :)
<cando_> and it's not really usable
<cando_> you're using it?
<jcastro> no I was just wondering
<jcastro> tedg: is there an API for apps to use the me menu
<jcastro> so like say, an IM client can toggle the status bubble thing in the me menu
<jcastro> kenvandine: you might know too ^
<tedg> jcastro, not really, but they can just use telepathy.
<tedg> jcastro, it should really be the hub for that stuff.
<cando_> tedg, so there is no project for "adding" an API to the MeMenu???
<tedg> cando_, Well, not really.  It has a plugin architecture, but it's built into the code.  It seems that telepathy is basically that plugin, no?
<jcastro> emesene doesn't use telepathy afaik
<cando_> tedg, yeah..:)
<cando_> jcastro, emesene use python-papyon...
<jcastro> oh really?
<jcastro> O_O that's awesome
<cando_> yeah
<cando_> tedg, thanks anyway
<tedg> The emesene guys should totally fix that :)
<jcastro> well, he's an emesene guy
<tedg> cando_, I'd be happy to accept a patch for emesene -- it's just an object to implement.  But it'd have to be compiled in.
<cando_> jcastro, well...i were...:):)
<cando_> c10ud, ^^
<tedg> Well, not me.  I'll speak for kenvandine as he's the maintainer :)
<cando_> tedg, cool...thanks!
 * kenvandine sponsors tedg's packages instead of listening to him
<jcastro> a wise plan
<cando_> actually c10ud is the emesene's man..
<c10ud> lol crazy emesene users?
<tedg> Uhg, brown paper bagged libappindicator :(
 * c10ud reading backlog
<kenvandine> DBO, i am going to consider you  kamstrup for now, since he isn't here atm :)
<DBO> okay, how can I help you, please phrase all questions in one word or less :)
<kenvandine> DBO, why would the launcher refuse to display a count on the xchat-gnome launcher but it would on any other?
<kenvandine> ha!
<kenvandine> DBO, even the vala example won't display a count on that one
<kenvandine> i printed out app_uri and it was right
<DBO> kenvandine, are you sure the desktop file name is correct
<kenvandine> according to gsettings
<kenvandine> and it worked last night!
<kenvandine> briefly :)
<DBO> kenvandine, thats what she said
<kenvandine> i couldn't change the count
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i am sure
<DBO> lets look at this together
<DBO> can I have your code
<kenvandine> sure
<DJKorbit> hi again
<DJKorbit> i'm working on bug 715711 now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715711 in Unity "Unity shows unmounted volumes in the dock." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715711
<DBO> DJKorbit, awesome
<kenvandine> DBO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565559/
<DJKorbit> DBO, lets see if i can get this fixed
<bcurtiswx> DJKorbit, if it isn't noted or known, upon a unity --reset the unmounted volumes do not show
<c10ud> [21:57] <jcastro> do you know the latest on support for the messaging menu in emesene? >>> emesene1 nope, emesene2 has it but random segfaults made me disable the code by default
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, let me know of your fixes so i can implement them into my changes for empathy
<DBO> kenvandine, that doesn't work at all for you?
<kenvandine> no
<DBO> kenvandine, i call shinanigans
<kenvandine> if i change the desktop_id to gedit.desktop it works
<kenvandine> but not for xchat-gnome.desktop
<c10ud> lastly.. MeMenu: unknown
<DBO> DJKorbit, I thought about how to implement your pinning thing too
 * bcurtiswx wonders why shinanigans never answers their phone :-\
<kenvandine> DBO, it is bazaar!
<DBO> kenvandine, I doubt bzr has anything to do with it
<DJKorbit> DBO, what's your idea?
<kenvandine> haha
<DBO> DJKorbit, basically we section up the favorites store
<kenvandine> it's like the launcher is pissed at xchat-gnome and refuses to deal with it
<DBO> so it has an apps list, and a volumes list
<DBO> and then we can store volumes by UUID
<DBO> kenvandine, you code works fine here
<kenvandine> bah!
<kenvandine> so my unity hates me
<kenvandine> how can i debug it?
<kenvandine> unity likes gedit.desktop, but not xchat-gnome.desktop
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, DBO, once unity gets built (its in depwait) i have this to build and test  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565562/
<DBO> kenvandine, if you can figure out a test case
<DBO> kenvandine, have you tried restarting unity
<DBO> does that cause it to work?
<kenvandine> restarting didn't seem to help
<kenvandine> well, i might have started xchat-gnome before testing it with this example
<kenvandine> i am wondering if that is messing up the launcher
<DBO> i doubt it
<kenvandine> ha!
<kenvandine> yes... it must be
<kenvandine> if i restart unity and don't start xchat-gnome that test works
<kenvandine> there is something in my plugin for xchat-gnome that is pissing off the launcher
<DBO> wait how do I reproduce the problem?
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'm thinking that in order to fix the bug of the unmounted volumes showing up, i'll have to change the usage of GVolume to GMount
<kenvandine> so i guess my testing of the indicator plugin for xchat had gotten the launcher in a bad state
<DJKorbit> to be able to check if it's mounted before adding it to the launcher
<DBO> DJKorbit, why?
<DBO> cant you check if a GVolume is mounted?
<kenvandine> the vala example does work if i run it before i start messing with xchat-gnome-indicator
<DBO> kenvandine, there is no state...
<DBO> let me double check
<DJKorbit> DBO, i've just double checked, i have to use the get_mount function on the GVolume, to get a GMount and check if it's mounted
<DJKorbit> i'll try that now to see if it works
<kenvandine> DBO, how does it handle multiple references to the LauncherEntry?
<DBO> last person to tell it what to do gets it
<DBO> its kinda nasty like that
<DBO> because in his wisdom
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, do you have to close your xchat-gnome for the launcher to start behaving incorrectly?
<DBO> kamstrup gave me no way to track if a remote person falls of the bus
<kenvandine> so if i get the LauncherEntry then quit, start again and get the LauncherEntry
<kenvandine> what happens?
<DBO> kenvandine, the local state and remote state dont stay synced
<DBO> again... this is why I am slightly annoyed with kamstrup
<kenvandine> ok, so if those get out of whack i am kind of hosed right?
<DBO> no just set it and you are on your merry way
<DBO> unless he rate limited it
<DBO> erm
<DBO> you know what I mean
<kenvandine> ok
<DJKorbit> DBO, just compiled and installed my new code
<DBO> DJKorbit, yeah?
<DJKorbit> DBO, going to restart unity, cross your fingers
<DBO> crossed
<DJKorbit> damn, icons still there
<DBO> :P
<DBO> kenvandine, DJKorbit, brb
<DBO> kenvandine, get me a well defined test case if you can
<DJKorbit> which means that something is not right because the code should not be running
<DBO> kenvandine, and I will try my best to solve it
<DBO> DJKorbit, probably running the wrong Unity plugin
<DBO> poke kenvandine about that, hes an expert on solving those problems
<DJKorbit> DBO, ok
<DJKorbit> kenvandine, can you save me?
<DBO> kenvandine, I have a theory
<DBO> maybe it works on initial export but not something in a callback
<DBO> we can easily test that
<DBO> kenvandine, can you make the example code first create the object, but not set any properties for 5 seconds
<DBO> then see if it still works right
<DBO> kenvandine, I am going to step out really quick for a shower
<DBO> I'll be right back
<DBO> ping kenvandine?
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'll try to follow the INSTALL instructions because i'm sure that something is wrong
<DJKorbit> i change the code but nothing happens
<DBO> okay
<DJKorbit> DBO, i'm cloning compiz-with-glib-mainloop and i'll compile/install it now
<DBO> DJKorbit, okay
<DBO> Im sorry this is a bit of a pain to make work
<DJKorbit> indeed!
<DJKorbit> but i'll survive
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine could have left for today
<DBO> bcurtiswx, its not like him to leave without mentioning it...
<bcurtiswx> DBO, :( he does that to me all the time.... :P
<DBO> kenvandine, I think I found your bug
<DBO> working it out
<DBO> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH FOUND IT
<DJKorbit> DBO, what bug?
<DBO> libunity not sending updates
<DJKorbit> i'm not familiar with that bug
<DBO> kenvandine, i fixed it
<DBO> it was mikkels bug
<DBO> hell yeah
<DBO> I fixed a mikkel bug
<DBO> thats like a once in a lifetime thing
<DJKorbit> LOL
<DBO> do not think I am joking
<DJKorbit> i don't know who mikkel is
<DBO> mikkel is a man who codes no bugs
<DBO> I think hes a robot
<DBO> the myth might be bigger than the man
<DBO> but to be honest
<DBO> he is an excellent coder
<DBO> very rarely do you catch him make a mistake
<cando_> DJKorbit, if you want to meet the myth...kamstrup is the name you're searching for..
<DJKorbit> :)
<bcurtiswx> is main slow or what today
<DBO> what now?
<bcurtiswx> haha, nothing.. unity's been published for 2 hours now.. still can't apt-get it and im using Main Server
<DBO> ah
<DBO> main server
<DBO> got it
<bcurtiswx> oh, what else would main be?
<DBO> some people refer to that as trunk
<bcurtiswx> hmm, learned something new :)
<DBO> erm
<bcurtiswx> place-applications and place-files.. do we need that anymore?
<DBO> sorry I meant that the other way around
<DBO> some people refer to trunk as "main"
<DBO> yes
<bcurtiswx> well, either way.. i've still learned something new :)
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i have all updates now, but it wants to remove those
<DJKorbit> DBO, i've compiled everything, going to test my code again
<DBO> DJKorbit, sounds good
<DJKorbit> i'll do a printf if a volume is skipped for not being mounted, just for debug purposes
<DBO> DJKorbit, sounds smart :)
<bcurtiswx> DBO, does unity provide unity-places-applications/files ?
<DBO> we do a lot of printf debugging on compiz
<DBO> bcurtiswx, not if you dont have the daemons running
<DBO> bcurtiswx, places are external daemons that talk to the window manager via dbus
<bcurtiswx> DBO, so apt wanting to remove unity-places-* is correct? sorry im confused
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> probably not
<DBO> why does it want to remove them?
<bcurtiswx> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565606/
<bcurtiswx> bcurtis@wx:~$ aptitude why-not unity-place-files   Unable to find a reason to remove unity-place-files.
<DBO> bcurtiswx, do the keep-all thing
<DJKorbit> DBO, nothing is working now
<DJKorbit> i can't even run unity
<bcurtiswx> keep-all?
<DBO> sudo aptitude keepall
<DBO> or keep-all
<DBO> something like that
<DJKorbit> i did a compiz --replace &
<DBO> DJKorbit, :/
<DJKorbit> follows by a ccsm to enable unity
<DJKorbit> unity was already enabled, i tried disabling it and enabling it again but nothing happens
<bcurtiswx> DBO: keep-all did nothing
<DBO> bcurtiswx, let it remove them then reinstall them
<bcurtiswx> OK
<DJKorbit> why is it so difficult to test one line of code?
<DBO> DJKorbit, erm :)
<DJKorbit> i'm sad, i want to code, but i can't
<DBO> DJKorbit, I understand
<DBO> I'll see if I cant come up with a standard script for doing this kind of testing
<bcurtiswx> DBO: unity-place-files : Depends: libunity3 (< 3.2.16) but 3.4.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bcurtiswx> when trying to reinstall
<DJKorbit> i'm getting a "unity-panel-service: no process found" error
<DJKorbit> what might have gone wrong?
<DBO> DJKorbit, the plugin is trying to find unity-panel-service, which is a binary to display menus for unity
<DBO> DJKorbit, it cant find it
<DBO> DJKorbit, it would be looking where you set the install prefix to be
<DJKorbit> i installed everything to /opt/unity
<DJKorbit> i'm going to bed, another day without being able to test just a printf inside unity's code :(
<DBO> :(
<DJKorbit> i'll unassign myself from the bugs because i can't produce a single line of code
<DJKorbit> i can produce it, but i can't test it
<DBO> DJKorbit, thats reasonable
<DJKorbit> DBO, tomorrow i'll try again to work on the code
<DJKorbit> i mean, trying to start my compiled version of unity
<DBO> I'll see if I cant get someone to help you figure out how to install your local copy
<DJKorbit> thanks very much
<DJKorbit> see you tomorrow, time to sleep
<DBO> cheers
#ayatana 2011-02-11
<cyphermox> jcastro, ping
<bcurtiswx> DBO, still there?
<DBO> yeah
<bcurtiswx> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565619/
<DBO> bcurtiswx, i need context
<DBO> I dont understand what Im looking at
<bcurtiswx> DBO, yes my paste reflexes are slow
<bcurtiswx> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565620/
<DBO> do you know what code where is causing that
<DBO> or is this a general issue
<DBO> bcurtiswx, if I had to guess
<bcurtiswx> DBO, idk, actually. :-X
<DBO> you are calling g_hash_table_size in several places
<DBO> where you should be calling g_slist_length
 * bcurtiswx stares at kenvandine
<jcastro> cyphermox: yo
<DBO> line 185 226 and 268 of your paste in particular bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> DBO, will try.  Thx :)
<DBO> jcastro, do you wanna play something fun on xbox tonight?
<DBO> kenvandine is annoying... leaving without saying a word
<jcastro> man, I need to raincheck, I've already committed to a bar night
<DBO> may the fleas of a thousand camels infest his armpits
<jcastro> tomorrow for sure though
<DBO> awesome
<jcastro> DBO: yeah, he's being lazy, it's only 2 hours after core hours!
<DBO> at least friend me today so I can see what games you have
<jcastro> he's weak. :)
<cyphermox> jcastro, still looking for xorg debs?
<DBO> jcastro, past two nights have been till 3AM for me
<DBO> so yeah
<jcastro> cyphermox: lamalex and a bunch of DX people need them
<DBO> lazy
<jcastro> cyphermox: I personally am ok, since I read -devel. :)
<DBO> I dont read -devel, I just dont trust RAOF :P
<cyphermox> jcastro, ah ok ;)
<RAOF> jcastro: Just formulating a reply.
<DBO> RAOF, you're here... so nice to see you buddy...
<jcastro> RAOF: expect flamage at some point, neil wasn't very happy today
<jcastro> RAOF: but I know how to use apt so I am delightfully working with a held back xorg
<cyphermox> jcastro, aren't the old packages always on the archive?
<RAOF> They're not in the archive; they *are* on launchpad.
<DBO> i think they get pumped in the alpha stages
<jcastro> I know they would be on lp somewhere
<cyphermox> ah right
<jcastro> I gave it a shot but it's not so simple
<RAOF> He's welcome to flame, but there's a limited amount that we can actually do :)
<jcastro> there's what I think "xorg" is
<jcastro> and then there's the 2345983475938475 packages it really is
<jcastro> and if you miss one .... death
<jcastro> RAOF: I think the fundamental fix here is teams who aren't platform, DX, U1, design, etc. need to pay closer attention to -devel
<jcastro> either that or platformers need to use -devel-announce or something
<RAOF> Hm.  Did we not send an X warning to -devel-announce?  That's an oversight on our part.
<jcastro> I don't recall, that was like 2 weeks ago
<RAOF> Right.
<jcastro> it's odd they only ran into this just now
<RAOF> Have they only just upgraded?
<jcastro> dunno
<RAOF> Maybe we could do a session at UDS: Partial Upgrades, X, and You!
<RAOF> Or: How I learned to stop worrying and love the apt.
<jcastro> I did one at a rally once for non-platformers, but it was more general
<jcastro> like "stop just dist-upgrading, read..."
<jcastro> hey, if you use the update-manager and use the closed nvidia, they would still be held back?
<RAOF> I think so.  It certainly should complain about a partial upgrade.
<cyphermox> when I tried, at the end of last week on another system, nvidia-current just gets removed, and if you try to install it it removes xorg :D
<RAOF> cyphermox: Without complaining about a partial upgrade?
<RAOF> Or hitting the “ok, partial upgrade, I know what's happening” button?
<cyphermox> RAOF, no.
<cyphermox> it was a clean install, not at upgrade
<cyphermox> when I tried to use jockey to install nvidia drivers -- doom
<jcastro> I thought we got rid of the partial upgrade button?
<jcastro> because of things like this?
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  Jocky shouldn't offer to install those (and we need to fix nvidia-current's dependencies)
<cyphermox> RAOF, even using apt-get directly, afaik it wouldn't complain so much, just say that it removes packages
<cyphermox> I could dist-upgrade that box and check now
<cyphermox> brb
<RAOF> Yeah.  But it would ask whether you want to proceed.
<RAOF> \
<RAOF> It's a packaging bug that you *can* install nvidia-current if you ask for it, though.
<cyphermox> RAOF, not the first time I see apt and blindly trust it to break my system ;)
<DBO> RAOF, I love you :) fix nvidia :) you're a great guy :) but really fix nvidia :) even though I know you cant
<RAOF> I can at least tell you how to get back to 1.9 + nvidia.
<RAOF> Or, for those playing at home, Unity runs on nouveau+xorg-edgers :)
<nmarques> RAOF, fglrx ?
<RAOF> fglrx won't work with Xserver 1.10 yet.
<RAOF> But the open-source radeon driver works, and also runs Unity.
<RAOF> (For cards approximately older than the latest Radeon X6800)
<lamalex> ok this is what happened
<lamalex> i did read -devel
<lamalex> i knew it was wrong I just woke up (umm a little hungover) and did a dist upgrade without thinking because aptitude full-upgrade is what I usually do
<lamalex> then everything broke
<lamalex> i had been doing update-manager -d and unchecking the x updates previously
<lamalex> and then I had a slip up
<lamalex> with devastating results
<lamalex> RAOF, how difficult is it to get a list of the packages needed to downgrade?
<lamalex> because I know ted and DBO both have them
<lamalex> I KNOW YOU DO DBO
<RAOF> lamalex: See my reply to Jorge.
<lamalex> ha uhh which one
<lamalex> oh
<RAOF> The one I sent 15 seconds ago.
<lamalex> nouveau + xorg-edgers works?
<RAOF> Nouveau + edgers works.
<lamalex> interesting
<lamalex> well then here we go
<lamalex> ppa:xorg-edgers
<lamalex> ?
<RAOF> Yes.  I'll invest a little time working out what fixed it so Natty + nouveau can work.
<RAOF> Indeed.  ppa:xorg-edgers
<lamalex> I will try and be less of an f-tard from now on
<lamalex> I made a decision about 20 minutes ago to get my life in order
<lamalex> i want some discipline
<lamalex> diet. intense amounts of excercise. reading only pure discourse.
<lamalex> not upgrading x when I shouldn't.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Drinking only rainwater or pure grain alcohol… :)
<lamalex> hahah
<lamalex> you get it
<lamalex> ugh i think we have dep issues with libunity/places updates
<lamalex> hmm RAOF this update wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-nv
<lamalex> eh but not if i dont dist-upgrade nevermind
<lamalex> but then it doesn't update -nv
<lamalex> :\
<lamalex> RAOF, rescue me
<lamalex> RAOF, is it core hours for you currently?
<lamalex> yes it appears to be 9:30
<lamalex> am
<lamalex> ok
<RAOF> Which update?
<RAOF> (Yup, its' the middle of core-hours for me - 12:30)\
<lamalex> I'm guessing this? xserver-xorg-core: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-8 which is a virtual package.
<lamalex> should i remove xserver-xorg-video-8
<RAOF> Hm.  What part of the update is that?
<lamalex> mmm I don't really know how to answer that
<RAOF> You've hit the ‘apt-get -f install’ part?
<lamalex> well I do aptitude full-upgrade usually
<RAOF> Are you trying to follow my “how to downgrade to 1.9” mail, or something different?
<lamalex> ohi have not seen that mail
<lamalex> i am trying to install xorg-edgers
<RAOF> Ah.
<lamalex> and use nouveau + xorg-edgers
<lamalex> so I added the ppa
<lamalex> did and update
<lamalex> and now on upgrade i have dep issues
<RAOF> Well, it can happily remove xserver-xorg-video-nv; you don't need it.
<lamalex> OH RIGHT
<lamalex> nv is not nouveau
<RAOF> But I'm not sure why it's giving dep issues.  Let me check my local edgers box.
<lamalex> steller
<RAOF> :)
<lamalex> stellar
<lamalex> i mean
<lamalex> i still don't see a -nouvea update though, should I?
<DBO> either of you play xbox?
<lamalex> I have to go to the grocery store before they close
<lamalex> I will be back in maybe 45 minutes
<RAOF> You should see a nouveau updgrade (I think), but most interestingly you'd want libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental.
<RAOF> What does “apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau” output?
<lamalex> haha it's not installed
<lamalex> i am using nv i guess?
<RAOF> Probably -fbdev
<RAOF> -nv is almost entirely useless; it can only load if you've disabled kms.
<lamalex> hahah that explains why everything looks like shit
<lamalex> ok then
<lamalex> let's try this again
<DBO> ping sladen
<RAOF> Install xserver-xorg-{video,input}-all
<RAOF> I've done it on my (i386) -edgers system, so all the dependencies should be resolvable.
<lamalex> i did not have that -dri-experimental package
<lamalex> installing
<lamalex> ok i need to go to the grocery store for real
<lamalex> i will be back in 45 mins
<RAOF> :)
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/716803 can you confirm this one RAOF?
<RAOF> I would, but unity's currently unresponsive  :P
<RAOF> Hm.  No, I can't with my working box.
<RAOF> DBO: Doesn't seem to apply to my 3.4.2-0ubuntu1 + nouveau box.
<DBO> me either...
<DBO> Im really wondering how hes getting it to happen
<RAOF> Oh, hey!
<RAOF> Now it does!
<RAOF> What changed… hm.  I added a second window to the screen.
<RAOF> And I switched windows using scale.
<RAOF> Now it seems that when a window gets mapped or unmapped the launcher is unhidden.
<DBO> weird
<DBO> okay
<DBO> can you try to get exact steps to reproduce
<RAOF> That's fun!
<DBO> I cant trigger it
<DBO> fudge
<DBO> RAOF are you currently in that state?
<RAOF> No.  I've logged out in order to reproduce from a clean state.
<DBO> okay let me know when you get it again
<sladen> DBO: yo
<DBO> sladen, hows it going
<DBO> I see your bug
<RAOF> Bah.  Of course, now I can't seem to reproduce :/
<DBO> trying to reproduce it now
<DBO> it seems like something grabbed XdndSelection and did not let it go
<DBO> or something to that effect
<RAOF> Oooh!  Win!
<RAOF> What info would you like
<DBO> RAOF, how you did it
<sladen> DBO: interesting, I've had a couple of reboots since then (totally crashed compiz/unity) and now don't see it
<DBO> and if you can
<DBO> see if anything is currently owning XdndSelection
<RAOF> DBO: I *think* it was selecting some text in gnome-terminal and dragging it.
<RAOF> Hm.  How would I go about doing that? :)
<DBO> how do you drag text from gnome terminal...
<RAOF> You don't :)
<sladen> selecting/dragging text from FF will cause it
<DBO> thank you!
<sladen> but it's not the same thing, as the launcher then stays open until you release the text
<RAOF> It's kinda  fun summonning the launcher as a side-effect of summoning Do :)
<DBO> time to open firefox
<sladen> which is different from the constant hiding/unhiding on right-click and the like
<DBO> nope
<DBO> firefox didn't do it
 * RAOF sees if gnome-terminal is a minimum reproducible case.
<sladen> wish I'd taken some screencasts
<DBO> i believe you
<DBO> I even know what code is the likely cause
<RAOF> Oh, donkeys.  One hypothesis shot down.
<DBO> its supposed to unhide when a DND is started
<DBO> so in theory
<nmarques> guys, mind about a quick question on nux ?
<DBO> starting a drag and drop should fix it
<sladen> yeah, that bit is is intention (DND)
<DBO> nmarques, go ahead
<nmarques> are RenderingPipeGLSL.h and NuxGraphicsObject.h supposed to be zero lengthed ?
<DBO> nmarques, there is a lot of crap in nux right now
<DBO> so likely yeah
<DBO> it needs a good cleaning
<DBO> like... badly...
<RAOF> Ok.
<DBO> Ok.
<RAOF> So, I can semi-reliably get it to happen.
<DBO> okay how
<RAOF> I'm not sure what the trigger is, though.
<DBO> thats not a lot of help
<RAOF> By fiddling around with a combination of scale & sound-preferences & selecting text in gnome-terminal.
<RAOF> Oh, it actually also happens each time you raise a window.
<RAOF> Now I'll see if I can narrow down the reproducible steps a bit more.
<DBO> RAOF, once you trigger it
<DBO> does dragging and dropping something from nautilus fix it
<RAOF> Yay!  Reproducible!
<sladen> my own guess is/was that it was caused by some focusing change;  so a popup menu is actually a new window, and changing the menu/title at the top is probably doing the same
<RAOF> (Not necessarily minimal) Have a maximised gnome-terminal; select some text; trigger scale with super+w
<sladen> RAOF: oooh, that works
<RAOF> Dragging and dropping something from nautilus to the launcher's rubbish bin does *not* break that state.
<sladen> gaah, how do I get out of it again now :)
<nmarques> DBO, could you take a look at this and check if this is reliable information ? :)
<RAOF> sladen: Log out? :)
<nmarques> DBO, http://pastebin.com/wZeQQbiT
<RAOF> Running compiz --replace is probably sufficient.  Hm.  Actually - that's an interesting test case.
<RAOF> Yes.  compiz --replace drops out of that state.
<DBO> wtfing fuck
<DBO> okay I need you guys to do some debug for me
<DBO> RAOF, open up Launcher.cpp
<DBO> find void
<DBO> Launcher::EnsureHiddenState ()
<DBO> and comment the shit out of it so we can see what is triggering the hide / unhide
<RAOF> You mean engage printf debug mode?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> you'll see a bunch of sub-expressions
<DBO> we need to see what each one is
<RAOF> Is there a nux-y way to log?
<DBO> printf
<DBO> any other questions?
<DBO> you can use g_print if you really want
<DBO> though its the same thing...
<DBO> pretty sure all it does is call printf
<DBO> RAOF, you may want to note that that method gets called a lot
<DBO> so you may want to limit your output to times when the value of _hidden actually changes
<DBO> nmarques, that test should be reliable
<DBO> nmarques, I cant say for sure
<DBO> but its supposed to be
<nmarques> DBO, despite of the ATI issue... I'm almost finishing compiz stuff, and soon will try to launch it :)
<DBO> nmarques, i dont know whats going on with ATI
<DBO> :D
<DBO> RAOF?
<RAOF> DBO: Installing build deps, building.
<DBO> build deps...
<DBO> you never built unity from source?
<RAOF> I have in the past, but I've  blown that btrfs install away and installed afresh.
<RAOF> On ext4, which doesn't take > 2 hours to install unity's build-deps.
<DBO> btrfs
<DBO> why would you do that...
<RAOF> If it doesn't get tested it doesn't get stable, and btfrs has a whole bunch of awesome features that could be used if it *were* stable and default.
<lamalex> RAOF, you're the man
<DBO> I still cant reproduce the damn bug
<DBO> but if DND doesn't fix it...
<DBO> RAOF?
<kenvandine> DBO, got a branch for the fix?
<DBO> kenvandine, just pull down latest libunity
<DBO> it was mikkels bug
<DBO> i fixed it
<RAOF> DBO: I've got all the debug stuff happening,  I just need to reproduce and correlate.
<DBO> sweet sweet
<RAOF> Bah!  Build again with a little less verbosity, and suddenly reproduction is difficult.  Gah1
<DBO> RAOF, teach you to try to reproduce a bug
<kenvandine> hey DBO
<DBO> Im sorry, all our DBO's are currently with other developers. A DBO will be with you as soon as one is available.
<kenvandine> DBO, nice commit message "fix a bug"
<kenvandine> hehe
<DBO> i didn't want to embarrass mikkel
<kenvandine> that kind of bug :-D
<sladen> thank goodness nobody reads IRC!
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> nice
<kenvandine> -  [DBus (name = "org.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry")]
<kenvandine> +  [DBus (name = "com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry")]
<DBO> yep
<DBO> that kind of bug
<DBO> the one that confirms you never ever tested your code once
<kenvandine> hehe
<DBO> no dice so far RAOF?
<RAOF> Dope
<DBO> debug harder damnit!
<RAOF> Yay!
<RAOF> GAH!  Do stops working after a compiz --replace.
<lamalex> aw
<lamalex> poor do
<lamalex> ha hey look
<lamalex> #ayatana is like #gnome-do
<RAOF> So I can't select text→pastebin
<lamalex> where is csziksoy
<RAOF> And launching firefox has undone the crazy state!
<DBO> just get me mah debug biatch
<RAOF> Whoops.  Ctrl+C in console ≠ copy.
<DBO> dont tell me you lost it
<kenvandine> DBO, yay!
<DBO> kenvandine, now is not the time for happy
<RAOF> DBO: paste.ubuntu.com/565662
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, how are you still working :P im about ready to go to bed.. lol
<RAOF> DBO: I'll get comparable output while not in state=crazy.
<DBO> RAOF, you did bother to note somewhere in there where it was turning on and off right?
<kenvandine> DBO, i wish it had worked last night :)
<kenvandine> now to do a xchat-indicator release with this goodness
<DBO> yes
<lamalex> ok reboot time. let's see.
<RAOF> Turning on and off?  The debug triggers when the final changes - so each one of those is an on/off pair.
 * lamalex crosses fingers
 * kenvandine uploads fixed libunity to natty
<DBO> RAOF, you did not check _window_is_over_launcher
<DBO> whihc I bet is the important one
<DBO> _window_over_launcher I mean
<DBO> so how does one cause _window_over_launcher to go screwy
<RAOF> I'll add those missing things and re-re-reproduce, gently down the stream!
<DBO> re-re-reproduce is what all of our parents did
<RAOF> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565664 has a working hide→unhide→hide transition followed by brokenness.
<lamalex> :\ still no unity
<lamalex> but i am using nouveau now
<RAOF> lamalex: if you run compiz, what's the error?
<DBO> its the damn autohide handle!
<lamalex> RAOF, Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<RAOF> ?!
<RAOF> glxinfo?
<lamalex> although oddly the nux check says everything is ok
<DBO> RAOF, where it says !_autohide_handle
<lamalex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565666/ \m/
<lamalex> which is odd
<RAOF> lamalex: Generally, one tries not to use the software rasteriser :).  Do you have libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installed?  If so, Xorg.0.log please :)
<DBO> RAOF, change it to say !(_autohide_handle && _hidden)
<DBO> try that
<DBO> god thats fucking complex
<lamalex> RAOF, yah
<lamalex> RAOF, xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/565667/
<RAOF> Hurray for ccache.
<DBO> RAOF, let me know if that fixes it for you
<DBO> and I'll commit that to trunk at some point
<RAOF> Wilco.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, have you made changes to the xchat-indicator stuff.. i can't get my code to work, but if you've changed something maybe i can
<kenvandine> you need the fixed libunity
<RAOF> lamalex: Mmm, vesa's not likely to be 3d accelerated :).  Can you give a dmesg?  The log indicates that nouveau's having trouble opening the drm device.
<kenvandine> my code from last night works
<bcurtiswx> my problem is that the counting works, its just not showing up on the icon
<lamalex> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565668/
<bcurtiswx> i have didrocks' libunity that was built today
<bcurtiswx> someone clicked the wrong button 'eh
<DBO> bcurtiswx, yeah you need trunk for now
<DBO> didrocks build from today is not new enough
<bcurtiswx> DBO, will bzr branch lp:libunity give me trunk ?
<DBO> bcurtiswx, yes
<RAOF> lamalex: Uuur, your kernel command line is funky!  nomodeset + nouveau isn't going to work, at the very least :)
<lamalex> lemme check it
<lamalex> it might have been tweaked for nvidia
<RAOF> lamalex: Maybe drop the uvesafb stuff, too.
<RAOF> It looks very much like it has.
<DBO> RAOF, does it... does it fix it
<DBO> cuz you know... I wanna know...
<bcurtiswx> error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<lamalex> RAOF, just quiet splash, right?
<RAOF> DBO: Trying now.
<RAOF> lamalex: Yah,.
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> ok, trying again..
<bcurtiswx> DBO, ^^
<RAOF> DBO: I can't tell.  First attempt resulted in the launcher not actually showing up when it should.  I'll see if that's transient.
<DBO> uhm
<RAOF> ...and now it's not *hiding* when it should.
<DBO> i may have made that backwards
<DBO> the logic is a bit hard there
<RAOF> I'll try reversing it :)
<DBO> RAOF, bool autohide_handle_hold = _autohide_handle && !hidden;
<bcurtiswx> DBO, error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories.. config worked.. am i missing something tho?
<DBO> and then where it used to say !_autohide_handle
<DBO> make that !autohide_handle_hold
<RAOF> Do you mean !hidden or !_hidden?
<lamalex> ok RAOF now I have no X :P
<lamalex> gdm just flashes
<RAOF> lamalex: Sweet! Xorg.0.log? :)
<RAOF> DBO: I'm going with !_hidden
<lamalex> heh much harder to copy and paste the link :P
<DBO> RAOF, same thing
<lamalex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565670
<lamalex> RAOF: ^
<lamalex> but good news my tty is much nicer looking sans those lines in grub
<lamalex> if byobu was only a curses version unity
<lamalex> that would be wonderful
<RAOF> Hm.  That's a new one on me.
<sladen> DBO: RAOF: happy debugging.  going to crash now. nn
<DBO> sladen, no crashing, this is Ubuntu
<lamalex> RAOF: i didnt see anything obviously wrong in there, what line?
<RAOF> lamalex: The bit near the end (starting at 318) where it prints a backtrace.
<lamalex> RAOF: i can't see the paste..
<bcurtiswx> hmm, can't figure out whats causing that error
<lamalex> oh
<lamalex> i was not at the bottom of the file apparently
<RAOF> DBO: I think that's got it.
<lamalex> ha. nice.
<RAOF> lamalex: Yeah, it's a bit above the bottom; X catches its own segfaults and prints a backtrace.
<bcurtiswx> error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories..  if anyone has a clue that'd be great
<lamalex> suh-weet.
<DBO> RAOF, any luck?
<RAOF> DBO: Yeah, I think that change fixes it.
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> okay I'll have that fix in my next branch
<DBO> ehhh I'll put it up now actually
<lamalex> RAOF: i like how it tells you to consult the x log in the x log :P
<RAOF> It's very good that way :)
<bcurtiswx> lamalex, its the ol' recursive trick.  try to make your head go "kaploooey"
<lamalex> so, i wonder what is making it segfault
<DBO> RAOF, pushed
<lamalex> because it wasn't segfaulting with all of the grubstuff
<DBO> thank you for the help
<lamalex> RAOF: think maybe the uvesafb jawn will help?
<RAOF> It might, if only because it prevents nouveau from loading.
<lamalex> ha
<RAOF> What would be _really_ nice is a symbolic backtrace.
<lamalex> know how I can get one?
<RAOF> Something's gone kablooie there, possibly while registering GESTURE, possibly in GLX.
<lamalex> can I run x under gdb?
<RAOF> lamalex: SSH in from another system, sudo gdb X :)
<lamalex> why can't I from this system?
<kenvandine> DBO, if you aren't running unity, will unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id just return NULL?
<lamalex> RAOF: also when I run X it says I'm not authorized
<lamalex> does x nees to be run as root??
<DBO> kenvandine, no it works regardless
<RAOF> Yes, X needs root.  Still.
<lamalex> ah ok
 * lamalex goes to get his netbook
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<kenvandine> DBO, humm... how does it get a launcher if there is no unity launcher running?
<RAOF> lamalex: Because X will change VTs, and then when gdb stops it you'll be on the wrong VT.  And X needs to *release* the VT in order for you to switch back to gdb
<DBO> kenvandine, it doesn't, thats the magic of dbus
<kenvandine> i guess i should worry about it if it won't actually break people :)
<DBO> kenvandine, also I did mention that you dont actually get to see remote state
<kenvandine> true
<DBO> kenvandine, if you in one program set the count to 2
<DBO> other programs dont see it
<bcurtiswx> well i can't build the current libunity :-\
<bcurtiswx> error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<DBO> make sure dbusmenu-glib is installed bcurtiswx
<lamalex> hey RAOF so I assume there are some debugging symbol packages I should install
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, renamed
<lamalex> any idea which ones>
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, it is Dbusmenu-0.4 now
<kenvandine> not Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4
<bcurtiswx> this is trunk im building from
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> dbusmenu changed just today
<bcurtiswx> oh, configure.ac change?
<RAOF> lamalex: xserver-xorg-core-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg,  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg.  In general, check out list-symbols-packages-v2.sh from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash - it's awesome.
<DBO> RAOF, still fixed? :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, no, just where it needs a gir or vapi name
<RAOF> DBO: Hasn't come back yet :)
<DBO> RAOF, you make my happy place happy
<lamalex> RAOF: when I have X again I totally will
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, what are you building?
<bcurtiswx> libunity
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/libunity/dbusmenu_rename
<kenvandine> merge that branch
<kenvandine> i just proposed that merge to libunity
<kenvandine> renamed it to fix GIR problems
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK thx
<bcurtiswx> holy warnings batman
<lamalex> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565676
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, do i need to restart unity after the make installs?
<RAOF> lamalex: Bah, sorry.  libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbgsym too?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yes
<bcurtiswx> FKDSNLFJBNDSJLbf
<bcurtiswx> IT WORKS!!
<kenvandine> woot
<bcurtiswx> aww, didn't update total
<bcurtiswx> but i got the initial draw tho
<lamalex> RAOF: with dri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565679
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, wait isn't that your problem too.. do I need to do something special?
<kenvandine> not anymore
<kenvandine> works great now
<RAOF> lamalex: But that does tell me it's dying in glx init, so you could get X back just by removeing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental.
<RAOF> (In case you missed it in my crazy-router disconnect)
<lamalex> i did miss that
<lamalex> ok i will try that
<lamalex> let's see
<RAOF> Did you also miss the request for libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbgsym?
<lamalex> no, i posted a second trace with those symbols
<lamalex> well
<lamalex> i missed the request
<lamalex> but i figured that out mself
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, hmm only works when i reset unity
<lamalex> ermm ok so x started i guess but blak screen
<bcurtiswx> maybe restart comp?
<RAOF> lamalex: Sadness.  With libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental removed?  Try a restart; sometimes things get wedged.
<lamalex> ok no i got it
<bcurtiswx> brb gonna restart
<lamalex> i needed to start gdm
<lamalex> ok i have gnome
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> But edgers segfaults X on startup for you.
<lamalex> and at a much nicer res than vesa
<RAOF> This is probably because you've got a significantly newer card than anything I've got access to.
<lamalex> so this is /better/
<RAOF> Oh, yes.  And with acceleration! :)
<lamalex> RAOF: if there's anything I can do to help
<lamalex> ill test any crazy patches you want just send em to me
<RAOF> lamalex: I'll see about backporting the bit which fixes unity on *my* machine, then talk patches.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, well
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, only shows on a unity --reset
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i can pastebin the code for a quick look if you want
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565682/
<kenvandine> i'll try to look in  a bit
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK
<kenvandine> want to get xchat-indicator uploaded here
<bcurtiswx> for sure, i hope i can get empathy out tomorrow.. for sure with your help
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, highlight
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> working well
<bcurtiswx> brag brag brag :P
<kenvandine> :-D
<lamalex> hmm nouveau does not seem to handle my laptop backlight as well
<lamalex> and renders notify osd wrong
<lamalex> nice
<bcurtiswx> 11:39PM and it's probably like 12 in the afternoon in Australias
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, save that paste loc, and we'll chat next tomorrow mornin ?
<bcurtiswx> nite all
<RAOF> Urgh!  Lets say I'm using the newest unity, and I *still* have the problem with an invisible window stealing input on the leftmost part of my screen.  What info, if any, do you guys \need?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Howdie didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Mmm, bisecting mesa on an atom netbook.  It's fast, like the lightning!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greeetings folks
<RAOF> Ah.  It's obviously the morning somewhere :)
<MacSlow> hey there RAOF
<RAOF> Hey MacSlow!
<sladen> moaning
<didrocks> sladen: hey
<didrocks> sladen: I've uploaded a cherry-picked version fixing most of the false positive in showing the launcher
<didrocks> sladen: but I can still trigger some, just not a reproducible testcase though
<didrocks> sladen: if you find one, do not hesitate to open a new bug :)
<sladen> didrocks: oooh, groovy.  I was expecting to wait a week (or succomb to local patching!
<didrocks> sladen: no, it was too annoying to let it that way :)
<didrocks> but still, some false positives (not a lot though)
<didrocks> so test case can be nice! :)
<sladen> didrocks: it's very modal.  So it's fine until you trigger whatever combination sends it into that mode
<sladen> didrocks: will keep my eye out
<didrocks> sladen: thanks :)
<DJKorbit> good morning
<DJKorbit> i've followed the instructions in the INSTALL file of unity on how to install from source
<DJKorbit> but i can't my compiled version of unity
<DJKorbit> any clue of what might be going wrong?
<kamstrup> Does anyone know why I can no longer hold down a keyboard key, I have to do repeated tapping now...
<kamstrup> Ah, already found the option
<kamstrup> Awesome that 'Keypresses repeat when key is held down' defaults to false...
<kamstrup> X-|
<aruiz> dbarth, at what time is ted usually around?
<cyphermox> kvalo, you there?
<kvalo> cyphermox: yes
<kvalo> cyphermox: what's up?
<cyphermox> hey :)
<cyphermox> testing the new connman and ofono now
<cyphermox> so normally things should just work for eth, wifi and 3g?
<kvalo> cyphermox: cool. for 3g it depends what modem you have.
<cyphermox> zte mf 636
<cyphermox> it's a pretty standard one, I don't think it has too complex an interface ;)
<kvalo> cyphermox: what's the usb id?
<cyphermox> 19d2:2000, flips to 19d2:0108 IIRC
<kvalo> cyphermox: idProduct 2000 is missing from ofono.rules, at least.
<kvalo> cyphermox: sorry, meant 0108 of course
<kvalo> cyphermox: but do you have problems with wifi and ethernet as well?
<cyphermox> kvalo, only getting to testing
<cyphermox> I don't want to break my dev systems so I took my aspire one, but it needed updating
<kvalo> ah, ok
<cyphermox> but afaik, the new conflicts work great
<kvalo> good, that's very important
<cyphermox> it would just be cool if you could tell me how connman and ofono get restarted on upgrades, because afaik they shouldn't (potentially cuts connections, which is not good when you're trying to do work at the same time)
<kvalo> cyphermox: for daily builds they are restarted currently
<kvalo> cyphermox: let me check from the scripts
<cyphermox> well, here now they got restarted
<cyphermox> it's not in maint scripts :/
<cyphermox> maybe upstart does that itself?
<kvalo> DEB_DH_INSTALLINIT_ARGS = --restart-after-upgrade
<cyphermox> d'oh
<cyphermox> I fail ;)
<kvalo> but that was from the daily builds
<kvalo> I doubt ubuntu packages have that
<kvalo> yeah, you should use --no-restart-on-upgrade
<kvalo> cyphermox: but I have to say that if I agree that it's better to reboot than restart connman. it's extremely annoying to boot the whole device
<cyphermox> kvalo, there won't be daily connman updates though
<kvalo> cyphermox: true
<kvalo> but still every reboot is an annoyance
<kvalo> heh, maybe something like connman would restart itself when it's disconnected ;)
<cyphermox> there is no better way than notify for reboot afaik
<cyphermox> that's how NM does it now
<cyphermox> doesn't mean you *have* to reboot, you can just restart connman and carry on if that's what you prefer ;)
<kvalo> actually for ofono udev rules might be broken
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<kvalo> they are not always backward compatible
<kvalo> bcurtiswx: hi
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, hey
<cyphermox> kvalo, it's time to test ofono now
<cyphermox> wifi is online
<cyphermox> connman doesn't have ipv6 yet does it?
<cyphermox> kvalo, ok, seems my modem is actually a :0031, and supported
<kvalo> cyphermox: it has ipv6, but indicator-network doesn't support yet. but if you have radvd, it will work
<kvalo> cyphermox: cool that your modem works!
<cyphermox> i don't have radvd, connman should ask dhcp too
<kvalo> dhcpv6 is not supported
<cyphermox> kvalo, yikes
<cyphermox> oh well
<kvalo> why do you need dhcpv6?
<cyphermox> btw, I noticed something: failed to set regulatory domain
<cyphermox> kvalo,  that's how I hand off IPv6 addresses here
<kvalo> RA is much easier :)
<cyphermox> supported by my wireless router too
<cyphermox> it's easier yes, but I like things complicated :)
<kvalo> :)
<kvalo> about the regdomain, I think we should just disable that for now
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> it's there for a reason ;)
<cyphermox> and it also fails for a reason here: driver has its own rules and handles it properly
<kvalo> nah, hardware will provide the regdomain anyway
<cyphermox> kvalo, I think connman knows better
<kvalo> I haven't checked, but most probably connman checks the country from ip and sets the regdomain based from that
<cyphermox> e.g you can give the right regdomain based on location, which the driver doesn't necessarily know
<kvalo> but that's not really needed feature right now and most probably just exposes kernel bugs
<cyphermox> kvalo, otoh, this is details. for now things seem to work
<cyphermox> kvalo, this is not about feature though, really more about compliance
<kvalo> in the future, then things are really stable setting regdomain based on location is safe.
<kvalo> but that's so new stuff
<kvalo> so there are definitely bugs.
<kvalo> for example, I was reading last week about regdomain bugs in kernel
<cyphermox> well, what I mean is it's not a crasher, so I don't think it should be taken out
<cyphermox> not touched, maybe, if it's buggy but not crashing (better than none at all)
<kvalo> it doesn't crash your setup
<cyphermox> no, it doesn't
<cyphermox> just a log entry
<kvalo> but might create problems for someone else
<kvalo> but I don't care that much that I would start arguing about this :)
<cyphermox> hehe me neither
<kvalo> cyphermox: how does it work otherwise? btw, did you include my dhcp patch?
<cyphermox> yup
<kvalo> nice
<cyphermox> oh wait... this is going to be a little more difficult to test properly
<kvalo> gord: oh no, http://valadoc.org/valadoc.html doesn't work for me!
 * kvalo needs his valadoc
<gord> kvalo, http://valadoc.org/references.html ?
<kvalo> gord: works, thanks :)
<gord> :)
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> anyone here with troubles running your compiled version of unity?
<DJKorbit> i'd like to share my pain with someone
<DJKorbit> i'm getting a segfault when i try to launch unity's compiz plugin
<DJKorbit> i'm using compiz from git repo
<lamalex> apinheiro, i just replied to your testing email
<mtrudel> kvalo: apparently, my ppa packages don' t have the patch, but I did put it in the branch, so updating now to test this ;)
<kvalo> mtrudel: thanks
<API> lamalex, ok, thanks, I will read it now
<lamalex> woo we are down to 18 NEW bugs in unity
<didrocks> + a few on the places and bamf/dee, but yeah, the bug number is way lower, good work dx!
<didrocks> :)
<DJKorbit> can any of you help me to put my compiled version of unity running?
<DJKorbit> i always get a segfault on compiz when i start unity
<lamalex> DJKorbit, when it's printing out the nux information?
<DJKorbit> i don't know, here is what i did
<DJKorbit> i downloaded the source, compiled and installed this packages
<DJKorbit> ccsm                 compiz-with-glib-mainloop  nux            plugins-main
<DJKorbit> compizconfig-python  libcompizconfig            plugins-extra  unity
<DJKorbit> in the order written in the INSTALL file in unity
<DJKorbit> i run "compiz --replace cpp &" and i get an error saying that cpp does not exist
<DJKorbit> then i run ccsm and unity appears enabled, i disable it and enable it again, then i get the segfault
<DJKorbit> this is really annoying because i have code i want to test and i can't even test a printf to see if my code is running :(
<DJKorbit> i think i've fixed the code for the launcher showing up unmounted volumes, but i can't test it
<lamalex> API, what I suggested might be a little difficult as you need a compiz screen
<API> so TestPanel.cpp is somehow a compiz plugin?
<API> lamalex, ^
<API> as far as I see on this code
<lamalex> no testpanel.cpp is not a compiz plugin
<API> it seems a standalone nux application
<lamalex> yes
<API> not a compiz plugin
<API> that is what Im answering on my email
<API> that we can't use that approach
<API> at least
<API> not directly
<cyphermox> hey mtrudel
<mtrudel> cyphermox: hey dude
<cyphermox> kvalo, mtrudel is my session on konversation w/ connman with your patch, let's see if it disconnects after 3 min (my dhcp lease time)
<lamalex> API, yah that's why I said, "API, what I suggested might be a little difficult as you need a compiz screen"
<kvalo> hi mtrudel :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> so far so good
<API> lamalex, so you are suggesting more or less doing the same that in the TesPanel
<API> but mixed with david proposal
<API> of looking the code
<API> of basic compiz plugins
<API> something like a "unity testing compiz plugin"
<cyphermox> kvalo, I think it would be nice to have some logging to let us know there was a dhcp renewal with no change; just in case we find out down the road that there's an issue
<cyphermox> kvalo, but I think this is proving that your patch works as expected applied to the package
<kvalo> cyphermox: with '-d' there is a message. if you see "changed = 0" or something like that there is no change
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> cool, that's good enough
<DJKorbit> lamalex, if i send you my patch, can you see if it fixes the mount bug?
<cyphermox> kvalo, perfect, just got a "changed 0"
<kvalo> cyphermox: I accidentally forgot that debug line to the patch ;)
<lamalex> DJKorbit, no I am not able to run unity atm
<DJKorbit> lamalex, ok
<lamalex> DJKorbit, where is is segfaulting, how are you running unity that you know it's segfaulting?
<DJKorbit> i'm calling through gnome-terminal
<DJKorbit> i run compiz --replace and it exists with segfault once i activate the unity plugin in ccsm
<lamalex> ahh
<lamalex> DJKorbit, ok so first off it's way easier to run 'unity' from the command line
<DJKorbit> lamalex, i'll try that
<DJKorbit> it doesn't work, i don't have window borders now
<DJKorbit> i'll run the default unity from a text console export the display to :0
<DJKorbit> i'll try to use gdb to open the core dump
<DJKorbit> where does the core dump go?
<DJKorbit> i tried /var/crash
<DJKorbit> what segfaulted was unity-panel-service
<DJKorbit> ExecutablePath: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<DJKorbit> ignore that crash, it's from yesterday
<kenvandine> ronoc, i proposed a branch porting to libnotify4-dev, so it doesn't depend on the deprecated libnotify
<kenvandine> ronoc, note the new libnotify dropped support for attaching to a widget
<ronoc> kenvandine, any other way around not attaching to the widget ?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i am using your xchat-indicator but somehow my (locally built unity) isn't showing numbers when i'm highlighted
<bcurtiswx> so i'll have to look as to why my unity isn't updating
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ping
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, thx.. indicator works, but not mind..
 * bcurtiswx \o/
<bcurtiswx> mine*
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> any changes since last night?
<bcurtiswx> nope
<kenvandine> ok, i'll try soonish
<kenvandine> glad the xchat one works though
<kenvandine> :-D
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, thx.  i'll let you know if i get anywhere :)
 * bcurtiswx bows down to kenvandine 
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, when you do look at the code.. don't laugh :P
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i glanced at it last night... it looks remarkably like xchat-indicator :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, however, being nestled down in empathy's event code is going to make it need to be more complicated i suspect
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yes well.. the count works. as the debug shows.. at least
<kenvandine> oh... good :)
<kenvandine> i'll look after i get through some of these DX releases
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, sorry i didn't get to it last night... i fell asleep with my laptop still open right after i got xchat-indicator uploaded :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, no need to be sorry :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, did todays unity libunity updates include the stuff we need for this, so I don't have to keep building from source
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i uploaded that fix last night before i crashed
<bcurtiswx> OK, well then maybe unity will work for me.. lol
<bcurtiswx> ping someone plz
<aruiz> tedg, ping
 * kenvandine waves to aruiz
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ping
<aruiz> kenvandine, hey hey
<aruiz> how are you doing?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, once more, plz
<kenvandine> great, and you?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ping once more
<aruiz> kenvandine, having some LibreOffice/DBusMenu fun
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, hmm, with todays libunity i don't see your numbers.. maybe somethings wrong on my system
<kenvandine> aruiz, that really doesn't sound like fun
<kenvandine> :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, it's painful, but somewhat rewarding
<bcurtiswx> hmm, just got -0ubuntu5 for libunity3.. ping again :) i appreciate the help
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ping
<bcurtiswx> no numbers.. fully updated :-\
<bcurtiswx> for xchat-indicator
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> is it showing up in your indicator?
<bcurtiswx> ping again.. didn't look
<and471> kvalo, hi
<and471> kvalo, from first glance I can't see the root of the problem
<and471> so I want to compile and run indicator-network-settings to see if I can fix it
<and471> should libconnman work on maverick?
<dbarth_> tedg: piti is offering to help get a fallback plan for nvidia in #ubuntu-meeting
 * apw wonders if the experimental package of gallium drivers might work for your purposes
<dbarth_> lamalex: victopr is looking for the autopilot program, the current version will do if the c++ one is blocked
<dbarth_> victorp rather
<dbarth_> apw: we'de rather get nvidia, as this is what users will most probably run
<dbarth_> ie, what we will recommend for natty
<apw> dbarth_, no pretty boot for them then
<dbarth_> but yeah, for a 2-weeks solution
<dbarth_> ie, to let developers continue to work
<apw> yeah
<dbarth_> apw: thanks for proposing to help
<apw> one should ask bryce about the xorg-retro PPA, that might be utilised too
<dbarth_> tedg: ^^
<apw> <tjaalton> apw: libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<apw> is the gallium stuff one might try
<lamalex> dbarth_, I updated the python one in trunk yesterday to fix the indent error
<lamalex> didrocks, did you make that packaging fix?
<dbarth_> lamalex: super, thanks
<dbarth_> lamalex: just reference it on the unity wiki page somewhere, and you'll get customers; they're waiting at the door: they all want it ;)
<didrocks> lamalex: you mean, taking your latest version?
<dbarth_> victorp, the xorg guys
<dbarth_> cool
<lamalex> dbarth_, ok
<lamalex> didrocks, yah- we were going to install it to like /usr/lib/unity or something
<didrocks> lamalex: no, I didn't think about it (add to an install target): please open a bug so that I can think we I have some time
<lamalex> :(
<didrocks> sorry but ETOOMANYPING
<lamalex> we talked about it in Dallas
<didrocks> lamalex: I know, I have to change the upstream cmake file
<didrocks> (so not really packaging)
<lamalex> dbarth_, I will update a wiki page sometime today, in the mean time can you tell victor it's in unity trunk tools/autopilot.py
<jcastro> kklimonda: did you get my mail wrt. transmission and progress bar thingies?
<nmarques> good people, will we have a libindicate release soon ?
<nmarques> last file name changes on dbusmenu trigger build side effects on libindicate
<lamalex> oubiwann_, this is where bug info has been going https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityFilingBugs
<lamalex> including triage stuff
<oubiwann_> lamalex: awesome, thanks
<lamalex> gabaug, http://i.imgur.com/KKCOw.png
<lamalex> be right back
<lamalex> erm, sorry
<lamalex> where is ted?
<nmarques> tedg, hi, do you have planned an update for libindicate ?
<tedg> nmarques, update?  Today?
<nmarques> tedg, yeah a new release, the latest changes on dbusmenu broke libindicate for me :(
<kenvandine> nmarques, how so?
<kenvandine> is it just the build?
<tedg> nmarques, Uhg, I didn't realize it broke.  So, need to fix it before I can release it :)
<nmarques> tedg, Couldn't find include 'Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4.gir'
<kenvandine> right
<nmarques> tedg, indicator-sound also the same ;)
<kenvandine> that would be an easy patch :)
<kenvandine> just rename it
<kenvandine> nmarques, i proposed a branch to ronoc for indicator-sound already
<nmarques> kenvandine, I haven't looked at it yet, cause I'm still updating other stuff
<kenvandine> ok
<nmarques> kenvandine, but from my repo, those 2 packages seem to be the only ones with a problem so far
<kenvandine> just replace Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4 with Dbusmenu-0.4 in Makefile.am
<kenvandine> we renamed that to fix introspection
<nmarques> yeah, I've seen the changelogs ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<lamalex> tedg, do there is little to nothing about triaging on that wiki page duncan emailed. I really don't even know where to start since my technique is, "do I know what the problem is? Yes -> Confirms | No -> Ask for glxinfo/drivers" :P
<tedg> lamalex, Heh, in general it should be "does it look like there's enough information to debug" else "ask for more info" -- but surely more debugging techniques is useful.
<tedg> lamalex, We should probably work on that some as well.
<tedg> lamalex, Like, how do you get the data out of the places to see if they're broken.
<lamalex> you mean Places (tm)
<lamalex> ?
<tedg> lamalex, Yeah, there should be some way with dee, no?
<nmarques> kenvandine, I've fixed it, do you want me to submit the patches ?
<lamalex> tedg, I actually don't know
<tedg> Perhaps we could do an apport hook or something...
<tedg> nmarques, Actually, I fixed it too :)
<tedg> nmarques, So no need :)
<tedg> Thank you though!
<nmarques> tedg, a release is better for me, cause the less patches the better ;)
<nmarques> tedg, np
<tedg> nmarques, Yeah, can do.
<nmarques> tedg, awesome ;P
<jcastro> DBO: did you see trevino's menu fade merge proposal from yesterday?
<DBO> jcastro, no
<jcastro> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fading-title
<jcastro> it appears that you're on it
<DBO> jcastro, i didn't do that
<DBO> someone else di
<DBO> d
<DBO> oh that one!
<DBO> yeah I think thats merged
<tedg> lamalex, Here's the one I wrote previously: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<tedg> lamalex, That may have some ideas.
<lamalex> cool
<tedg> nmarques, https://launchpad.net/libindicate/0.5/0.4.93
<nmarques> tedg, ;) thx
<lamalex> tedg, that page is pretty detailed, nice
<DBO> gnome-power-manager has a significant memory leak
<tedg> lamalex, What else can we ask for unity?  Perhaps dump the panel-service?
<tedg> DBO, It seems to be libappindicator, though we've been unable to effectively isolate it.
<lamalex> introspection dumb
<lamalex> dump
<DBO> tedg really...
<DBO> if the leak is there its likely elsewhere too
<tedg> DBO, Yes, but on some systems GPM rebuilds the menu several times a second, so it's most noticible there.
<tedg> DBO, I actually think that it's in the GTK menu code, but I have no proof.
<DBO> tedg, is it possible to stub out methods to deal with gtk menu?
<tedg> DBO, possibly, but since the app is the one allocating all those, and we're responding to them.  I'm not sure it'd prove that it's GtkMenu's fault even if we did.
<tedg> DBO, bug 569273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<tedg> lamalex, Didn't smspillaz have a mode to dump compiz's memory, should we put that in the doc?
<lamalex> hm maybe
<lamalex> smspillaz, ^ wake up
<smspillaz> tedg: yes, the debug spew plugin
<smspillaz> (I'm not awake)
<tedg> smspillaz, How does one do that?
<smspillaz> tedg: ccsm -> debug spewer -> enable it -> set the keybinding -> wait for something bad to happen -> press keybinding -> send /tmp/compiz_internal_state$pid to me
<smspillaz> or to whoever
<kenvandine> tedg, is libindicate the last for the day?
<jcastro> DBO: man I just found the coolest launcher bug, I had to take a video, you're going to love this
<DBO> jcastro, is it the one where the hiding flips the hell out
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's totally awesome
 * kenvandine wants to see
<jcastro> one sec
<spikeb> hmm, release schedule got changed a bit.
<jcastro> kenvandine: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/nice_one_jason.ogv
<spikeb> LOL love the name
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I love how my pithos icon inexplicably just attached itself to the mouse pointer
<DBO> jcastro, you have such fail in me
<spikeb> haha
<DBO> jcastro, can you figure out how to trigger it reliably?
<DBO> thats been the hardest part of fixing that
<jcastro> yes, switching to any non-static option in ccsm
<jcastro> if I turn off autohide it works
<jcastro> but any autohide mode makes it go like that
<DBO> wait what?
<DBO> every time?
<jcastro> yeah
<DBO> seriously...
<jcastro> Dodge active window seems to make it the most spastic
<jcastro> with the other hides it tries to come out but jiggles and gives up
<jcastro> when I do dodge active window it basically sits there jiggling indefinately
<DBO> works fine here...
<jcastro> I take it there's no bug for this yet?
<DBO> simply reporting the bug to me wont get it fixed :P
<DBO> i need your help
<DBO> see you can reproduce the problem
<jcastro> every time
<DBO> also I want you to know you have no fun games
<DBO> (off topic I know)
<jcastro> yeah, we can do some cheap xbl stuff though
<DBO> fair enough
<jcastro> ok so I'll file a bug and start documenting
<DBO> what version of unity do you have?
<jcastro> just updated today, whatever's in natty
<kenvandine> jcastro, that's good stuff man
<DBO> tedg, my date time indicator is now just a time indicator
<DBO> I am annoyed
<DBO> how do I fix this?
<kenvandine> gsettings
<DBO> gsettings has no gui kenvandine
<DBO> NO GUI
<kenvandine> one sec
<tedg> DBO, dconf-editor
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17226/how-do-i-show-the-date-in-the-clock-indicator
<tedg> DBO, In dconf-tools
<jcastro> DBO: see that link
<jcastro> and then give the guy some upboats
<kenvandine> gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime show-date true
<kenvandine> DBO, ^^
<tedg> Yeah, jcastro can you edit that for natty?
<DBO> it already is true
<tedg> That worked for Lucid, but in Natty it needs to be "com.canonical"
<DBO> its still just a time indicator
<kenvandine> DBO, use my command
<kenvandine> if that doesn't work, there is a bug and it is tedg's fault
<kenvandine> :-D
<jcastro> tedg: I certainly can
<DBO> kenvandine, +2 internets!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i must say, i like having the date on my panel. yes
 * kenvandine doesn't
<bcurtiswx> most mornings I wake up and don't know what day it is until i check my phone or my computer.. lol
<jcastro> tedg: for 10.10 it's still org.ayatana I assume?
<DBO> bcurtiswx, totally agree
<DBO> "what is today's date" is a very common question to hear from me
<kenvandine> jcastro, no it is com.canonical
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> for 10.10
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> org.ayatana
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17226/how-do-i-show-the-date-in-the-clock-indicator
<tedg> jcastro, correct
<jcastro> we're all set now
<kenvandine> we should make sure all the indicators are using that new name
 * kenvandine knows some aren't
 * kenvandine will do that
 * tedg thinks kenvandine should talk to himself more often
<kenvandine> tedg, done with releases for today?
<spikeb> spikeb, kenvandine here had an interesting idea.
<tedg> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> tedg, great
<DBO> hehe
<DBO> the girlfriend is playing deadspace
<DBO> its awesome to watch
<jcastro> DBO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/717364
<DBO> jcastro, you dont have to make up bugs to get my attention :)
<bcurtiswx> brb
<jcastro> DBO: I like to be ignored just like everyone else!
<bcurtiswx_> back
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, if you want to push the empathy fixes, go ahead :)
<kenvandine> push?
<kenvandine> did you get it fixed?
<nmarques> guys one tiny question
<nmarques> on the application menu indicator, for example if we opne empathy it displays the correct menu, if we close it and re-open it through the indicator-messages, it does no longer displays the menu... does this also happens on Ubuntu ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, not happening for me
<nmarques> kenvandine, ;(
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, it works for new IM's
<tedg> nmarques, Yes, it happens for me... have to blame mterry for that one... I know why :)
<nmarques> tedg, anyway I can fix it ? :)
<tedg> nmarques, Yeah, I probably wont' get to it today though.
<nmarques> tedg, I'll wait, no worries with that
<nmarques> tedg, I still have a lot to do on compiz for unity :(
<lamalex> we have so many incomplete bugs I have volunteered to triage
<lamalex> fml
<lamalex> So part of the problem is that thunderbird is a giant piece of crap for filtering these launchpad headers.
<tedg> lamalex, Yes, you'll probably need procmail.
<tedg> lamalex, I had to break down and set that up.  It's the only way.
<lamalex> UGH
<lamalex> If I slam my head into the corner of a wall because of bug triaging, do I get workers comp?
<tedg> lamalex, No, but slamming your head into GL surfaces does count ;)
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> Ok I'll just paint some polygons onto it
<lamalex> who will know the difference
<nattylivetest-1> greetings
<nattylivetest-1> testdriving, natty alpha 2 and something hit me just now: I was instinctively reaching for the top left menu button while having FF4 in full screen, which made the side bar slide in, so I could reach for the desktop switcher... that might sound like "working as intended" for you, but it's my first taste of Unity 3d, yet that felt natural, so kudos to the people involved
<nattylivetest-1> BUT
<nattylivetest-1> (if anyone's listening?)
<lamalex> DEEBS
<lamalex> nattylivetest-1, i am listening
<nattylivetest-1> lamalex: great! are you part of the Unity team?
<lamalex> yes
<nattylivetest-1> even better
<lamalex> so is DBO and the launcher is his baby
<nattylivetest-1> ok :)
<lamalex> his ugly ugly baby
<nattylivetest-1> hmm hang on
<DBO> ugly?
<DBO> nobody has ever made a more integrated launcher
<DBO> ever
<PsynoKhi0> anyway.... ;)
<lamalex> yah but it never stops crying
<PsynoKhi0> so I thought it was great that it felt natural to me (though I had to first get a fullscreen app up to see the trick)
<lamalex> how old is it? and it still uses a bottle?
<DBO> its like 6 months
<DBO> so yeah
<DBO> bottle fed still
<DBO> i love when you stop a build halfway through
<DBO> and then your terminal text is purple until you start another build
<lamalex> haha that doesn't happen to me
<DBO> it does if you exit while the text is purple
<DBO> back
<PsynoKhi0> though how about brand new users? I'm going through the docs on Canonical's website, though it doesn't look like anything's in place to make first time users comfortable with the UI... You know something that would answer an e.g. windows user's "now what?" once the Unity desktop shows up
<PsynoKhi0> well, anyone who has or hasn't past experience with desktop UIs for that matter
<lamalex> uh, there are like a total of 5 people who haven't used a computer before who will come into contact with unity
<lamalex> and for them it will be the first time
<lamalex> so it won't matter theyll be a blank slate
<PsynoKhi1> compiz crashed :(
<lamalex> PsynoKhi1, so the thing about docs is that right now it's pointless
<lamalex> things are changing so much
<lamalex> that behavior will be different, look, etc
<lamalex> sometime after feature freeze we will have docs for how to use and stuff
<PsynoKhi1> erm ok though I meant: anyone working on e.g. first steps onscreen help thingy?
<PsynoKhi1> FSOHT is a kickbutt acronym acutally....
<PsynoKhi1> actually even
<lamalex> PsynoKhi1, uh i don't actually know
<PsynoKhi1> ah
<lamalex> that would be a /great/ contribution though
<lamalex> if you want to help out
<PsynoKhi1> any little step that helps me get closer to the point where I can walk into a computer shop of my choice, and get out with a lappy of my choice with the OS of my choice on it, I'd gladly help, and since I think that NOT freaking out new users with an alien UI should increase mainstream adoption... sure thing!
<PsynoKhi1> can't code for the life of me though, I can setup a design draft if that's enough for now?
<lamalex> well docs are not code
<lamalex> docs are just writing
<lamalex> so if you're literate, you can help ;)
<lamalex> njpatel, DBO, jcastro, do we have a user documentation plan?
<lamalex> are we going to go the yelp route?
<lamalex> mallard or whatever it's called
<DBO> i think that would be ideal
<jcastro> no clue
<PsynoKhi1> leetureight I am
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<lamalex> Who here is running unity. Can you try and reproduce this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692823
<jcastro> i've logged in like 4 times today and haven't had that
<jcastro> htorque: how about you?
<PsynoKhi0> lamalex: does submitting a suggestion about an UI help system risk hurting a few egos though? I mean, that's kind of like admitting the UI isn't intuitive enough....
<jcastro> lamalex: do you see this by any chance? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/717364
<lamalex> PsynoKhi0, well maybe I don't understand what you're suggesting
<lamalex> it sounded like you had no problems and Unity behaved as you'd expected without you even knowing how it was going to behave
<jcastro> PsynoKhi0: what I recommend is around freeze time we'll  likely be asking for people to help document stuff
<jcastro> that would be the ideal time to jump in
<jcastro> PsynoKhi0: For example we could use some help documenting keyboard shortcuts as a start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/KeyboardShortcuts
<lamalex> PsynoKhi0, in the mean time if there are pieces of the ui where you think the interaction needs improvement, file a bug
<lamalex> you don't have to have the fix
<PsynoKhi0> erm there are keyboard shortcuts? o.O got no run menu with alt+F2 so I thought "screw this" heh
<lamalex> i was trying to figure out why those weren't working and realized I wasn't using unity
<PsynoKhi0> ok here's the thing: I burned natty alpha 2 on a CD to run a live session, so I could get a feeling of how Unity worked, and to see if there was any on-screen hints I thought a person with no previous experience of Ubuntu might find useful to learn their way around the UI
 * spikeb nods and listens
<PsynoKhi0> though you might every well be expecting 1. the UI to be intuitive enough (which by all means would be the best one could wish for) 2. the user to adopt a hit-and-miss approach (which IMO won't cut it for the masses of - pardon my cynism)
<PsynoKhi0> masses of Joe Sixpack*
<PsynoKhi0> hmm does Canonical still aims at hitting big on the consumer desktop/handled market?
<PsynoKhi0> aim*
<spikeb> with all the ranting about user experience, I would guess yes.
<PsynoKhi0> are Ubuntu devices on the shelves of large consumer electronics retail store part of the equation?
<PsynoKhi0> stores*
<spikeb> I have no idea.
<PsynoKhi0> ok... the reason I'm asking is a reference to how the first netbooks did quite hit big, I've never found much info as to WHY, MS was way too happy pulling out numbers on the return rate of Linux-based netbooks, though I suppose that no one ever bothered giving buyers a quick run-through of the device, Joe Sixpack went home, if he wasn't scared by the new UI he managed to somehow download an exe of his favorite program, which wouldn't
<PsynoKhi0> run, end of the road - in other words: Joe Sixpack can't be bothered with hit-and-miss
<PsynoKhi0> didn't quite hit big*
<PsynoKhi0> literate indeed >.<
<lamalex> tedg, are you around?
<htorque> jcastro, sorry, was busy - no, haven't seen compiz crash in a while now
<PsynoKhi0> compiz crashed for me, running natty alpha 2 LiveCD, radeon HD4670... I was trying to alt-tab to bring a terminal window to the foreground (it was hidden beinh fullscreen FF4)
<PsynoKhi0> though that might have been solved in daily builds :)
<lamalex> DBO, are you still here?
#ayatana 2011-02-12
<kklimonda> jcastro: yes, I just read it. I still have to decide whether we will be able to ship Transmission 2.2x in natty (as we won't be able to update one library in time) but hopefully I'll make the decision in the next few days and start looking and the new API :)
<lamalex> smspillaz,
<lamalex> whoops
<lamalex> nm
<smspillaz> lamalex: SUP
<smspillaz> lamalex: also, go to bed
<smspillaz> :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, long story but i am staying up for a friend
<lamalex> so i am sleeping all day while she is on the bus
<lamalex> and then waking up when she gets off the bus
<lamalex> and then going back to sleep when we get back to my house
<kklimonda> jcastro: so, I've been thinking about how to use libunity with Transmission and I see few nice ways to use quick lists (for transfer limiting, pausing and unpausing) but I don't see any good use for the other APIs (numbers and progress) - any ideas? :)
<jcastro> kklimonda: yeah I have some ideas
<jcastro> kklimonda: if you have say, 5 things downloading
<jcastro> show a "5" and then a progress meter for all of them together
<jcastro> the way I use torrents is they're always kind of running for a long time
<kklimonda> jcastro: hmm.. yeah.. I think I can see that..
<jcastro> kklimonda: so I was thinking like this ....
<jcastro> I want to dl 5 torrents, so I queue em up
<jcastro> show 5 and a bar
<jcastro> as torrent  5 downloads, show a progress until it's done
<jcastro> then it hits 4, and the bar starts over
<jcastro> and so on ...
<jcastro> or maybe users would prefer the bar show progress for all 5 as a whole
<kklimonda> jcastro: bah, Transmission doesn't have download queues afair
<jcastro> ahhhh
<jcastro> that's right, now I remember why I use deluge. :)
<jcastro> well that makes the progress bar easy then
<jcastro> and you probably don't need the count?
<jcastro> <-- off to meet the tax man, I'll bbl.
<kklimonda> jcastro: right, but the progress bar doesn't really say much if there are more than one torrent active.. :)
<PsynoKhi0> heya, any Unity designer on? :)
<mmoussouni> hi
<mmoussouni> I have a problem about unity
<mmoussouni> is there somebody?
<PsynoKhi0> chaotic: hi, are you the right person to get in touch with if one has a suggestion about Unity's appearance?
<PsynoKhi0> Oh well here it goes, in case someone's reading: I think the top-left Ubuntu icon in Unity would be improved if there were visual clues that it actually does something
<PsynoKhi0> had I not used the old GNOME desktop nor seen Unity videos, I doubt I would have seen that icon as more than mere decoration
<PsynoKhi0> for example, I think the icon should e.g. lighten up when the Launcher bad slides out of the screen
<PsynoKhi0> i.e. having the icon contrast with the rest of the desktop so that completely new users get a clue that this icon has some functionality linked to it
<PsynoKhi0> that would make the interface more intuitive IMO
<PsynoKhi0> as it stands, the icon is completely flat and its semantics are far from "Click me!" :)
<PsynoKhi0> MS seem to think they can get away removing the "Start" text on the menu icon in vista and 7 due to the brand's mind share, but IMO that's a huge usability blunder
<PsynoKhi0> *sigh* log food eh? :(
<Omega> PsynoKhi0: I agree.
<PsynoKhi0> Omega: great! :)
<PsynoKhi0> oy... "Launcher bar" not "Launcher bad"*
<PsynoKhi0> Omega: are you part of the Ayanat team by any chance?
<PsynoKhi0> Ayanata*
<Omega> PsynoKhi0: No.
<Omega> PsynoKhi0: I think this belongs on Ubuntu brainstorm, you could possible bring it up on the mailing list too.
<PsynoKhi0> Omega: Brainstorm sounds good, gonna look into it, thanks!
<PsynoKhi0> ok, submitted to the brainstorm :)
<PsynoKhi0> and I managed to misspell the title ^^
#ayatana 2011-02-13
<cjohnston> Is it just me or is there no longer the ability to right click on an icon and "add new instance"?
<tareth> cjohnston, that got taken out when we got the ability to middle click for new windows
<cjohnston> tareth: how do I middle click on a trackpad?
<ion> Hit the two mouse buttons simultaneously.
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> it works
<cjohnston> i find it odd tho
<kklimonda> tareth: how is the middle click discoverable?
<kklimonda> and how is it more discoverable than the menu position?
<kklimonda> it's the first time I've heard of it
<tareth> yeah I'm not really a big fan of the decision myself
<tareth> the discussion for it took place here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/709707
<kklimonda> I'm surprised that anyone has thought that this is a good idea, especially given that there are actual ux engineers working on unity..
<kklimonda> thanks for the bug
<kklimonda> I don't mind the feature itself - I've always liked how Mac had many nifty keyboard shortcuts, and keyboard+mouse combos you could use if you knew them. But they never made them the only way to do some basic stuff..
<tareth> and I doubt that the average user knows that they can left+right click if they don't have anything to middle click with
